# Team: TITAN



## Karl Green (Oct 20, 2004)

the In Character thread is here  in playing the game

Character stats are here


Introducting team: TITAN

Radiant - Batgirl 
hero4hire - Arsenal
Doc Hazard - Robin
Mordane76 - Superboy
Nuke261 - Hawk
Kid A - Dove
Elfy - Wondergirl
Keia - Starfire
Super Girl - Cat's Eyes
Gideon - Beast Boy
Dark Nemesis -Raven


NPC's - Nightwing and Red Tornado (headmasters)
Other TITAN members - Aqualad, Argent, Cyborg, Impulse, Risk, and now Terra 


---

ok I know I am crazy, but I have been thinking about running ONE more PBP game for a while now... it is based on a game I run for a face-to-face game last year... it is an Ultimate version of the DC Universe; *Team Titan*.

So my thoughts, I ran a one-shot Ultimate Justice game, where the players made up different characters from the Justice League. They were updated/modern versions of the heroes (not necessarily as dark as the Marvel heroes from in the Ultimates). 

The *Justice League* was formed three years ago by the U.S. government as a meta-human law-enforcement agency under the *Department of Extranormal Operations*. This was after a probing attack force sent to Washington D.C. by Darkseid. Then last year, Darkseid sent a giant robot, Brimstone (a burning robot some 200 feet tall and on fire) to earth to lead his main attack against the Earth and onto American soil. Other beachheads of Dog Soldiers were set up all over the Earth, lead by different minions on his behalf. 

The characters had to stop Brimstone and his main force, and then breach a Force Wall (that was some hundred mile radius and reach into the upper atmosphere), to gain access to the main Boom Tube station that they had set up there. Once there they found the base protected by the Furriers and almost lost to these wild female warriors. They won through though and made it to Apokolips, hiding out when the full might of all of Darkseid's army on the other side of the Boom Tube tried to crush them. They then snuck into Darkseid's throne room (with the help of Mr. Miracle) and through guile (and a little muscle) brokered a deal to have the forces of the dark lord to leave Earth along… at least for now.

Recently then, the U.S. government has decided to form a new group to train those metahumans to young to join the JL. the *Titans* (or Team: Titan). Whose stated mission is…

_"With the assistance of the Justice League, the D.O.E. has established a training program for potential members of the superhuman community, code named "The TITANS"

"It is the Department's hope that with proper guidance these recruits will learn the basic operations within a superhuman team and gain the skills necessary for joining the Justice League at some time in the future.

"At this time, Justice League probationary members; Nightwing and Red Tornado, will be assigned as training leaders for these members."_​
---

I am thinking that you will pick a Teen Titan member (of just about any time period, so long as you are a "teen" when you start) and write them up as you see fit. I will assign you a Power Level, via normal Mutants and Masterminds rules. Some of the basic team members that I would assume might be cool to play…

Aqualad, Aquagirl, Argent, Arsenal/Speedy, Beast Boy/Changeling, Captain Marvel, Cyborg, Dove, Hawk, Impulse/Kid Flash, Raven, Red Star, Risk, Robin, Starfire, Superboy, Supergirl, Terra, and Wondergirl

These are not all the ones that I would normally allow, but these are the major ones that would be allowed. I am not sure how many people I want in the game, but it would be around 8 to 10… maybe even a few more, as the game may split up all over the place as some are in training, other are out helping with a natural disaster, while a few more are out on a date or visiting their parents. 

The base Power Level is going to be PL8 *but* some characters are going to be higher. I was thinking maybe everyone would make up their characters in secret and send them to me… BUT if people are not that worried about not all being the same level we might just post it all here. NOW Super-boy, and some of the others are going to be higher PL then the rest… but I was thinking about limiting them in some other ways. 

I am thinking maybe that for most mega-meta supers, that their max Base Attack Bonus and Skill Levels should be limited as if they were PL6 or 7 level characters. The idea that the rely more on their super-powers. Then skilled characters could maybe have a max of a PL 9 or 10 even if they are only PL8. Those in-between these two extremes (like Aqualad, Argent Cyborg, Beast Boy, and Starfire) would have the max of whatever their Power Levels were.

I would want a basic 'update' of your characters background, history and base powers/skills. Your character would be between 14 and 18 years old. This will be a metahuman school and training facility, and those are the type of 'adventures' you will be having. The world would be a little darker then 'classic' DC but it will not be as bad as the Marvel Ultimate universe.

Thoughts? I will not be ready to run this for a while as I have a lot of other games going on right now BUT I do want to run it. I will be using the base rules as presented in the 2nd printing of the M&M rules book. Skills are going to be 1:1 *but* again I might allow skill-based characters to use the 2:1 skills. 

Those you post interest, please also tell me who you are interested in playing. Yes you do have to come up with one of the DC heroes (who once was a Titan) to play BUT you can re-design and update the character as you see fit so you are given a lot of control. Just so long as it all sort of 'feels' like that character.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 20, 2004)

damn, another great idea. Maybe I will have to kill you...  
I'd love to play in this. Currently thinking if there ain't a way but build a cool version of Robin for this.


----------



## garyh (Oct 20, 2004)

Sounds very interesting.  I'm considering going with ultimate Cyborg.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 21, 2004)

I am interested in playing.

I'd probably enjoy Speedy/Arsenal but my other choices would be Golden Eagle or Hawk (if someone elso wanted to play Dove)
From your list I would play Red Star or Kid Flash.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 21, 2004)

Kewl so would you rather keep your stat's "secret" from each other or would you rather everyone saw them? I am cool either way although I think it might be cool to have not really know excately what everyone does... everyone would know that Robin has been training by the Batman and is a skilled normal, etc.

Now hire4hire, lots of choices there  The only one I don't know a lot about is Golden Eagle... BUT I think it would be cool if someone else would play Dove (they are some of my fav characters, behind Cyborg and Changeling )


----------



## Mimic (Oct 21, 2004)

I am so in on this... would like to play either Raven, Changling or Superboy. With Raven being my first pick.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 21, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Kewl so would you rather keep your stat's "secret" from each other or would you rather everyone saw them? I am cool either way although I think it might be cool to have not really know excately what everyone does... everyone would know that Robin has been training by the Batman and is a skilled normal, etc.
> 
> Now hire4hire, lots of choices there  The only one I don't know a lot about is Golden Eagle... BUT I think it would be cool if someone else would play Dove (they are some of my fav characters, behind Cyborg and Changeling )




I personally don't mind keeping the stats secret or if everyone saw them.
Either way.

If someone ends up being down for Dove sign me up for Hawk.
If not I would like to play Arsenal. Heck he's a member of the original team. 

Oh..Golden Eagle http://www.angelfire.com/ca2/HERORPG/Eagle.html
http://www.dcuguide.com/Who/GoldenEagle_Bio.php
but basically he was a Hawkman wannabe surfer dude.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 21, 2004)

Yep Speedy was part of the original team and is part of the Outsiders now (as Arsenal)...

AH now I see who Golden Eagle is... hehe I love how every DC hero had a whole family or sidekicks and aunts and uncles  

OK well we can see if someone will be interested in Dove and hold onto Arsenal just in casse (or Golden Eagle)...


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 21, 2004)

Knowing me I'm gonna stat up all three of 'em when I get home. 
PL 8?


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 21, 2004)

Yes. 

If you want to send me your character, send it to me at...

greenkarl @ hotmail . com


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 23, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> If you want to send me your character, send it to me at...
> 
> greenkarl @ hotmail . com




I tried to e-mail you a character but got a notice saying that it failed.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 23, 2004)

ARSENAL, PL: 8, Wise-Cracking Weapons-Expert, Name: Roy Harper, Male, Size: Medium; INIT: +8, DEF 23/18;  SPEED 30;  MELEE +5, RANGED +12, MENTAL +4, SV: DMG +2, FORT +2, REF +6, WILL +1;  STR 12, DEX 18, CON 14, INT 13, WIS 13, CHA 12. 

SKILLS: Acrobatics* +9/5, Balance +8/4, Bluff +10/9, Weapons +6/5, Demolitions* +2/1, Diplomacy +7/6, Disable Dev* +2/1, Disguise +7/6, Drive* +9/5, Escape Artist +8/4, Gather Info +5/4, Hide +8/4, Innuendo* +8/7, Intimidate +7/6, Listen +5/4, Move Silent +8/4, Open Lock* +9/5, Perform +5/4, Repair* +2/1, Search +5/4, Sleight/Hand* +11/7, Spot +5/4, Survival +5/4, Taunt +7/6. 

FEATS: Blind Fight, Bullseye, Dead Aim, Dodge, Expertise, Far Shot, Imp. Critical, Improved Dead Aim, Improved Precise Shot, Lightning Reflexes, Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Precise Shot, Quick Draw, Ranged Disarm, Rapid Shot, Ricochet Attack, Surprise Strike, Throwing Mastery. 

POWERS: 
WEAPON [+5] [SOURCE: SUPER SCIENCE], Extra: Swinging [+5], Power Stunts: Dazzle, Slick, Snare, Dual Damage, 
TELESCOPIC SENSE (VISION) [+4] [SOURCE: TRAINING], Extras: Super-Senses [+4], Super-Dexterity [+4], (Flaws: No Defense, No Reflex), Super-Charisma [+4]. 




Spoiler



WEAK: Addiction (will save dc 20 or fatigued), Quirk (braggart) (compulsivley reveals actions).



COST: abilities 22, combat 31, skills 9, feats 40, powers 30, weakness -12, total 120. 

Note: Some of my Feats/Weaknesses are from Nocturnals and Crooks!. Let me know if that is okay. I'd be happy to explain anything that you are unfamiliar with. 



Spoiler



Also I would like to get into the drug addict plotline


. Let me know if this is something you would not want to get into. I can totally rework him if I need to.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 23, 2004)

Hmm yea sometime hotmail blows. But he looks good.


----------



## DocHazard (Oct 23, 2004)

I'd like to get in on this if you still need players.  I'd love to play Robin.  Let me know. 

DocH


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 23, 2004)

Hey DocH, player recruitment is still open BUT I think that Rad has already ask for Robin. If you still want to play a skilled character Batgirl, Firebird, Huntress etc are all still open (of course they are all women, but).


----------



## DocHazard (Oct 23, 2004)

DOH!  I guess it helps if I read all of the posts, huh?  Hmmm....well, put me on Robin-reserve and I'll come up with something else.  Maybe Kid Flash?  I saw that it was mentioned by H4H, but it looks like he's picked Arsenal instead.  

DocH


----------



## Radiant (Oct 23, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hey DocH, player recruitment is still open BUT I think that Rad has already ask for Robin. If you still want to play a skilled character Batgirl, Firebird, Huntress etc are all still open (of course they are all women, but).




still intersted in Robin but I could step down from him. Thinking of building an ultimate version if huntress that's more like in the TV series.
So of someone realy wants Robin that's no such big deal.


----------



## DocHazard (Oct 23, 2004)

Your call pal.  I am good either way.  You have 'dibs' so if ya want him, he's yours.  If not...I'm all over him.  Robin is my favorite DC character (Yep, I like him even better than Bats).

DocH


----------



## Radiant (Oct 24, 2004)

DocHazard said:
			
		

> Your call pal.  I am good either way.  You have 'dibs' so if ya want him, he's yours.  If not...I'm all over him.  Robin is my favorite DC character (Yep, I like him even better than Bats).
> 
> DocH




wow. That must be the absolute first time I ever head someone saying that. 
Me's going with Huntress then, can't stand between the one and only Robin fan I've ever met and his character


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 24, 2004)

OK enough intest... go ahead and post your characters over here

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1818802#post1818802

Before posting make sure you know all the PL and skill cost. 

So I am thinking, skilled based characters PL 8, skills 3:1

Cyborg and Impluse/Kid Flash (only need one speedster ) will be PL 9, but their skills are going to cost 1:1 (except for Knowledge and Science which I will let them purchase at a 2:1 bases; they are both kind of techies and Impluse can learn basic knowledge stuff very fast)

Yes this is a freaky way to make up characters but I think the mix will be interesting.

NOTE if anyone is


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 24, 2004)

Opps I forgot Raven... OK she is pretty powerful but it mostly has lots of powers spread over a lot of stuff, so I think I will let her be PL 10, all skills _except_ Sense Motive are at 1:1 (sense motive can be purchased at 2:1). I would prefer that her Base Attack Bonus not be to high, but go for it


----------



## Mordane76 (Oct 24, 2004)

Okay, I'm interested.

I was initially skittish at first, considering my limited exposure to the source material, but I've been doing my research... and I think I'd like to play Superboy.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 25, 2004)

OK superboy, wondergirl, etc are all in the mega-levels or powers. I am thinking that you will start out at a fairly high PL _*but*_ I am going to limit some other stuff.

So I am thinking... PL 13, but I want you to limit your Base Attack Bonus, and Skill levels to I think PL 5 (i.e. BAB +5 and max skill rank should be 8). Generally Superboy relies on his powers not his skills. All skills are purchased at 1:1 cost of course. On the filp side I will let you have a max Power Level for powers up one, maybe 14 for thinks like Super-Strength and Protection, etc.

Sound ok? One thing to remember, even if you are high PL you are not that experienced with your powers and most things are really easy for you so you have never had to train at anything. Also, just cause you can stop a tank round, with the right combination of feats, someone like Robin can give you a run for your money.

I want everyone to have their are of expertise and place to shine. Robin and Superboy interact in the comics and can adventure together... this will happen in this game also (if I work it right). 

Again I know I am doing weird things with the PL, I just want to give it a try and see what will happen. I want those of the lower PL to be effective and have an impacted and they will... promise


----------



## Radiant (Oct 25, 2004)

hey KG, what was you adress again? Ok I could look but I'm lazy  
Got a few questions since I am not that fit with the DC universe.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 25, 2004)

greenkar@hotmail.com

greenkarl @ hotmail DOT com

(not sure if this will work though)


----------



## Radiant (Oct 25, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> greenkar@hotmail.com
> 
> greenkarl @ hotmail DOT com
> 
> (not sure if this will work though)




thanks, first question on the way. Might get a lot more before I'm through though


----------



## Mordane76 (Oct 25, 2004)

Sounds good.  Once I've finished up my reading on Superboy, I'll post your requested update and a character write-up; it will most likely be tomorrow afternoon or Tuesday - I'll do most of the reading and preliminary number crunching at work tomorrow, and polish it all up and post it tomorrow evening or Tuesday.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 25, 2004)

Holy Cow!  I have been throwing around the idea of running an Ultimate Titans game and ya beat me to it, Awesome!  

I do want in but if I could get 24 hours to see what character works best for me, that would be great.  I have a couple of ideas but I am not sure what to go with, yet.

Also, if it is not a problem, could I get an idea who is around in this particular DCU?  Might help with backgrounds.  If that ruins anything, don't worry.  I'll figure something out.

Thanks,
Nuke


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 25, 2004)

Hmm well in the Justice League game that I ran we did not develp the world overly much, but some of the basics

Player Characters… 
Superman (a little more rough and his eye beams caused radiation sickness)
Flash (basic flash, very fast)
Abin Sir (the original Green Lantern who died giving his ring to Hal, in this world he did not die)
Black Adam (original Shazam)
the Batman (leader of the Justice League)

NPC that were mentioned…
Wonder Woman (island is in the Mediterranean, African American. Carried a golden spear)
Green Arrow
the Warrior (Guy Gardner, alien power to re-form his body into almost any form)
Martian Manhunter (looked more like his 'true-form')
Aquaman
Plastic Man
Mr. Miracle

Team Leaders for Team: TITAN
Nightwing 
Red Tornado 

Of the bad-guys, I ran it with...
Darkseid
the Furriers, his Son and a bunch of the rest
Deathstroke, the Terminator (he was a mercenary working for Darkseid's army. They fought his very briefly)

Bad guys mentioned…
the Joker
Doomsday (another threat unleashed by Darkseid before the main invasion)
Killer Croc (a resent monster of the sewers in Gothom) 

Other stuff
Luther Corp is a major international corporation
Star Labs one of the leading tech firms (believed to have the body of Doomsday 'one ice')


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 25, 2004)

Cool, that actually helps a bit.  Thanks!

I will get back to yuo with a character idea tonight.

Nuke


----------



## Mordane76 (Oct 25, 2004)

Alright -

My preliminary readings have sent me in this direction:

I'm going with the Superboy as Half-Kal-El, Half-Lex Luthor storyline that I've seen thus far, and that Superboy has had some time to start mastering his blossoming Kryptonian Heritage (natural Super Strength, Heat Vision, Super Hearing), but has still achieved quite a level of mastery in his Tactile TK.


Post more later!


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 25, 2004)

Sounds cool, so now remember when I first posted this I said we would have to wait... well I am a bit excited by this game SOOOO if I get characters all done, I might want to start by this weekend if possible. If not (i.e. not all the characters are done yet) that's cool but I will be ready in a couple of days.

The game will start as you all have been recruited recently (if you are a 'sidekick' then your mentor may or may not have approved of you joining. Robin is the second one to hold the title, as Nightwing was the first, and you both know each other). 

The government facility for the main Justice League is in Metropolis (near Washington DC and NYC). The TITAN facility has been built (largely by LexCorp) in America's heartland, in Central City (the home town of the Flash). Central City grew up from a cattle town that become one of the most important stops west of Chicago, simply because of the crossing of major railroad lines. The current population is around 750,000, around one million including suburbs. It boats some of the nations most famous landmark: the Van Geld Opera House, the Hardwell Tower, Millennium Tower, the Gedde Museum of Natural History, Blackjack Stadium, etc. 

Crime has never been that high here, and it is hoped that in this 'safer' environment, the young heroes in training can grow into their powers. The 'facility' is very high tech and has all the latest gadgets and toys one would expect of a government sponsored high-tech training facility. It is on the southwest part of town in the suburb called Red Falls. The campus is made up of 12 buildings within a walled off area. From the outside it looks like a private school, but within the walls of the different buildings is looks more like a star ware movies set. There are large underground facilities, training rooms, exercise areas, state of the art medical and computer facilities. It will act also as a school for the students here, offering all the classes of a ivy league private high school.     

I believe we still have space for ONE or TWO more players, but I will run with what we have, and maybe others can join later


----------



## DocHazard (Oct 26, 2004)

Just to clarify (so that I can finish my PC) as Robin I am PL 8 with 3:1 Skills?  Is that correct?  Thanks!

Doc H


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 26, 2004)

Yes PL 8, skills 3:1

Also note that I am going to use some of the rules in M&M Annual #1 about renew Hero Points in the game, when you do Heroic/Good things. Lower level characters will get these awards more often then higher PL character to help give them a bit of an edge. 

So for example Superboy and Robin go to helo some innocents in danger, allowing the badguys to escape. Robin would get a Hero Point renew/award for this, if he had spent any of his hero points before this. If they go out of their way, Robin might get two back, while Superboy would get one. Stuff like that


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 26, 2004)

One last comment (for now ), if you want post your characters when you are ready over in the Rogue's Gallery. If you want to keep it secret use spoiler tags and I ask that the other players not look at it. History and background can be viewed by all though if that is ok


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 26, 2004)

I have settled on Hawk and have also talked to Kid A who has agreed to play Dove.  Hopefully this is cool and I am not stepping on H4H's toes in any way.  H4H, I know you wanted Hawk but when talking to Kid A he thought it would be cool to play our characters together.  

If everyone is good with this I will start building them.  Karl, do you want them at PL8 or 9?  I thought maybe Hawk at 9 with 1:1 skills and Dove at 8 with 3:1 skills.  Please let me know your views.


Waiting to make sure there are no poblems with any of this.    

Nuke


----------



## DocHazard (Oct 26, 2004)

Karl - I sent you an e-mail with some questions that I have about my character that I'd like to remain on the 'down low' for the time being.  If you don't get it, let me know.  If your e-mail doesn't work, would there be a way that I could get the message to you?  AIM account or PM over at the M&M Boards? (You're there, right?).

Thanks!
DocH


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 26, 2004)

Go for it as I believe hero4hire is leaning towards Arsenal right now. And the PL and skills for Hawk and Dove sounds good to me


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 26, 2004)

I don't see anything in my hotmail yet...

Ah if you want, try me at KarlandNancyH@hotmail.com

but yea you can PM me over in the M&M boards, I am Karl Green over there also


----------



## DocHazard (Oct 26, 2004)

I'll do the M&M PM...I know that'll work.  

DocH


----------



## kid A (Oct 26, 2004)

karl,

as nuke stated, i'm interested in playing dove in the game, if everything's cool with you.  

-kid A


----------



## Mimic (Oct 26, 2004)

Sorry to do this but I have to bow out of this game, work has become a monster lately and I find that I barely have enough time to post on the games that I am playing let alone start new ones.

Which is unfortunate because this looked like it would have been a blast.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey Kid A, yep Dove is cool, PL 8, with 3:1 skill (1pp gets you 3 points for skills). Post him over in the Rogues Gallery and use spoiler tags if you want. 

Hey Mimic, that's cool thanks for letting me know. Maybe later 

So it looks like we have a slot open if anyone is interested. I know that Kevin want talking about it on another board, so we will see if he shows up here


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Oct 27, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hey Kid A, yep Dove is cool, PL 8, with 3:1 skill (1pp gets you 3 points for skills). Post him over in the Rogues Gallery and use spoiler tags if you want.
> 
> Hey Mimic, that's cool thanks for letting me know. Maybe later
> 
> So it looks like we have a slot open if anyone is interested. I know that Kevin want talking about it on another board, so we will see if he shows up here





Hey Karl  (and everyone else!), 
you said there was still room  (over on the M&M boards)  so I thought I'd catch up and offer a few character ideas...

Let me see if I have all the "taken"  characters correct  and then I'll list some choices for me!

Radiant - Huntress
garyh - Cyborg
hero4hire - Arsenal
Doc Hazard - Robin
Mordane76 - Superboy
Nuke261 - Hawk
Kid A - Dove
Mimic -  Raven



My CHOICES:  
Aqualad,  Beast Boy/Changeling,  Starfire,  Terra
or what about  Brainiac 5  from the Legion?


My FIRST choice is Terra,  because she rocks... heheh,  seriously she's my favorite.
let me know which works best and I'll work up stats for you to look at soon.

-kev-


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 27, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> My CHOICES:
> Aqualad,  Beast Boy/Changeling,  Starfire,  Terra
> or what about  Brainiac 5  from the Legion?
> 
> ...




hehe all of those would be totally fine with me. I like Terra also, but it is up to you. 

Terra I think would be PL9 normal skills (1:1). Aqualad, Beast Boy and Starfire all sound the same also. Brainiac 5... hmm I would think 9, with skills at 1:1 except for Science skills which would be 3:1 (plus his super-int of course).


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Oct 27, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Radiant - Huntress
> garyh - Cyborg
> hero4hire - Arsenal
> Doc Hazard - Robin
> ...





looking at the current team again here's my breakdown on my choices  (just thinking out loud)

Huntress, Arsenal, Robin
Cyborg, Superboy
Hawk & Dove

With those teammates we will have lots of "normals" with skills and gadgets  (that's actually great, my first M&M test game was with Karl playing Batgirl and Superboy...  as it turned out Batgirl rocked much more!)
We also have some power with Superboy, Cyborg and Hawk.
If I remember correctly Dove is a good mentalist (???)...
And Cyborg fills in a little of the Intelligence needed.

does that sound right?

here's my picks and their aid to the team...

Aqualad:  if water happens then Aqualad would rule.  Even though people are usually against the water guys...  I've always loved Aquaman and his sidekick.  He brings strength,  some mental controls  and an extra environment expert.

BB:  shapeshifters rock... comic relief with a strong power rocks harder.  BB would definately be a great addition for the team with his very broad abilities.  I've thought about building him in M&M,  similar to the way he's portrayed in the newer cartoon I'd probably want to FLAW his power by limiting his changing ability to only being able to change into the same critter once every major battle.......  otherwise taking the "best" form all the time would be an issue to get the most out of the stats,  and I've never liked that.

Starfire:  Strength, Ranged attack  and  a fun girl,  I like the dynamic Star could bring with Robin in the group.  But of my choices she's the most redundant in abilities to the rest of the team I think...

Terra:  another fun girl...  I've always loved Terra.  And I think she probably has the MOST different/effective power to add to the group.  She's my favorite so far.

Brainiac 5:  if Karl would allow it,  and if we needed a big brain -  Brainiac could be fun,  having travelled from the Legion's future to end up joining the team...  just a thought.


unless anyone has any suggestions,  I think TERRA is my best choice.
thoughts?
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Oct 27, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> hehe all of those would be totally fine with me. I like Terra also, but it is up to you.
> 
> Terra I think would be PL9 normal skills (1:1). .





TERRA it is then!!

so any suggestions on her powers as I start to make stats,  I'm sure you know her better than me.
what are our limitations on adding to, or changing their abilities subtly?

-kev-


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 27, 2004)

hehe 

well the cartoon netweek Teen Titan Terra is pretty close to the oringal Terra from the comic, along with her powers... except she is better looking in the cartoon (she had buck teeth in the comics ewww)

So Elemental Control: Earth, with Stunts: Create, Destroy, Elemental Snare, and SUffocate would all work, and the extras Elemental Blast, Elemental Movement, Elemental Shield and finally Flight should cover it all (6pp/level plus 8pp for stunts). She often carries other people around on her 'rock' platforms, but I would think that could be a special part of her TK from Earth Control


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Oct 27, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> TERRA it is then!!
> 
> so any suggestions on her powers as I start to make stats,  I'm sure you know her better than me.
> what are our limitations on adding to, or changing their abilities subtly?
> ...





so here's my quick research on Terra...
I wasn't a big reader of the Teen Titan comics,  I have read the Judas Contract  and  familiar with the TT cartoon.  What else should I know or think about when making her and roleplaying her??
Specifically has any of the Judas stuff happened?  
With Nightwing and the other team members this will be important to know,  especially if they'll need to  "forgive"  her when rejoining the Team.

here's my info...




TERRA

Tara Markov, half sister of Geo-Force, was the illegitimate daughter of the King of Markovia. This royal blood gave her the power to control earth.

Terra became a mercenary, doing dirty work for others such as Deathstroke the Terminator. She joined the Teen Titans, fooling them by staging a battle vs Deathstroke. She then operated as a spy for Deathstroke, eventually giving him the information he needed to kidnap the Titans. Eventually, Jericho possessed Deathstroke, foiling his plan, and Terra went crazy and pulled the whole H.I.V.E. complex down upon herself.

In 1991 another Terra appeared, almost identical to the first, as part of the Team Titans from a possible 2001. She was one of three characters ostensibly from that future who were not wiped out in Zero Hour. She was told by the Time Trapper that this was because she was not from the future at all. Subsequently she discovered Tara Markov's coffin to be empty.

Further evidence suggested she is genetically identical to the original Terra, but due to her horror at what Tara Markov did, Geo-Force decided to spare her this knowledge, thinking she would rather not have a past than have that one.

Terra also featured in the Titans animated series. In this setting she also betrayed the Titans to Slade (not called Deathstroke in this continuity), but was portrayed as more "lost" than evil or vindictive. The animated Terra sacrificed herself to save the Titans, becoming a statue. She was voiced by Ashley Johnson.
She is a small teenage girl with big powers. Gifted with amazing earth-moving abilities, Terra can make rocks fly, mountains crumble, and the ground tremble beneath her feet." Terra may also have feelings for our resident animal lover, Beast Boy. However, there might be more to the "hip, funny young hero" than what initially meets the eye...

After she mistakenly thinks Beast Boy told Robin their secret (that she can't control her powers), she runs off--with Slade continuing to watch her every move. She later returned to the Titans tower later on, and asked if she could still be a Titan. After gaining their trust, she became the sixth Titan to live in the tower.

The Titans later found out that she was working alongside Slade--giving him information on their weaknesses, their Tower defense system and more. Though Beast Boy promised that no matter what she did, he'd never stop being her friend--but the handing of his friends over to this mad-man was too much for him to handle. 

Beast Boy's rejection turned Terra completely over to Slade's side, and felt no remorse till the very end about her decision. Terra took each of the Titans down, one by one, until the city belonged to Slade and her. What she didn't realize about the Titans though, is they don't go down easily--they returned to defeat her and Slade, only to find out that she had decided to leave Slade's side. Once she found she was unable to, Slade gained control of her body via the suit he had given her--it tied into her nervous system, allowing him to fight as long as she was up and willing. 

She turned her powers onto Slade in her last effort to save herself from a horrible fate. Though it seemed everything would be all right in the end, Terra's powers had triggered a volcano --one that would annihilate everything in it's path. Sacrificing herself to save her friends and the city, Terra stopped the volcanic eruption from happening; for this sacrifice, she was turned into a statue made of the rapidly cooled lava. Though no safe way is known of extracting her now, the Titans are actively seeking a way to free their friend. 

--------------------

Karl...  wanna help me with what I should build as her history?
or would you like me to do it?

-kev-


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 27, 2004)

I can help if you want me to, but note that you will not any contact with Deathstroke... oh he will show up  but I have different ideas for his background etc. (as Kevin well knows Deathstroke is one of my all time fav badguys sooooo)

I think what you got so far you could morp it to whatever you want...


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 27, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> I have settled on Hawk and have also talked to Kid A who has agreed to play Dove.  Hopefully this is cool and I am not stepping on H4H's toes in any way.  H4H, I know you wanted Hawk but when talking to Kid A he thought it would be cool to play our characters together.
> 
> <<snip>>
> 
> ...




Thx for asking..I would've answered earlier but have been away the past two days. (a norm for sunday/monday)
I have no problem with you playing Hawk! I am glad you found some one to play Dove! Should be cool.


----------



## garyh (Oct 27, 2004)

Just to double check:  Cyborg should be stat'ed as PL 9 with 2:1 Science skills and 1:1 other skills, right?  And power levels capped at normal levels?

I'll try to get Vic up by the weekend.  Haven't created a M&M character for a while, but it should come back pretty easily.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 27, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> TERRA
> 
> Tara Markov, half sister of Geo-Force, was the illegitimate daughter of the King of Markovia. This royal blood gave her the power to control earth.
> 
> ...




IIRC Tara and her brother were given thier powers by a scientist in mainstream DC. _(Dr. Jace?)_ 
Of course I have no knowledge if they retconned that.

But since this is not going to be set in the Mainstream DCU. Royal Bloodline might be fitting. They're powers always seemed semi-mystical to me. (Like GeoForce mysteriously getting healed after being buried.)


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Oct 27, 2004)

*the Ultimate TERRA*

Here's my basics on Terra,  her background and stats.
I also posted her stats on the gallery and sent them to Karl's email with the Simpson Character Builder attached.



TERRA

Tara Markov is the illegitimate daughter of Piotr Markovia a Russian spy that had infiltrated the U.S. Government agency that would eventually become the Department of Extranormal Operations.  Markovia, a former member of the fallen KGB - both scientist and spy looking to build back the goals of his secret masters in the heart of Europe.  Markovia's daughter was raised by the agency at the ends of the cold war...  Tara never knew her father and knew only the training of her mentors that helped shape and expand on her extraordinary ability to control the element of Earth.

Three years ago Piotr Markovia relayed the attack force sent to Washington D.C. by Darkseid to Russia and Terra's training was increased to become a member of the resistance when needed.  Piotr maintained his scientific position in the newly created DEO.  He had long wanted to bring his daughter to America with him and when the DEO began developing the TITAN program this was the perfect opportunity in light of the world threat of the Darkseid Invasion it would be easier to import her without revealing his position.

With her skills in subterfuge and the control of her devistating Earth Control, Tara would be an excellent addition to the TITAN Team.  Piotr  (known as Peter Marx in the US) worked with the TITAN directors to aquire much greater information on the Russian trained girl and was lead in bringing her from the former enemy of the USA to Central City and the TITAN facility.  Piotr also relocated to the small town of Red Falls.  For now Piotr has yet to divulge his identity to anyone, including Tara, but remains close to watch and act as necessary for his European Masters.

Gifted with amazing earth-moving abilities, Tara can make rocks fly, mountains crumble, and the ground tremble beneath her feet.  Tara is a small teenage girl with big powers.  A little girl that never had parents other than those provided her in the testing facilities.  In many ways Tara is a little girl lost, with the power to control the earth - she has always been treated as a walking god.  She is looking for acceptance but never one to take orders...



TERRA, 
PL: 9, Earth Elementalist, Name: Tara Markov, female, Size: Medium; INIT: +2, DEF 16/14;  SPEED 30, RAPID TUNNELLING 20, FLIGHT 20;  MELEE +5, RANGED +8, MENTAL +5, SV: DMG +1, FORT +1, REF +2, WILL -1;  STR 9, DEX 14, CON 12, INT 10, WIS 9, CHA 16. 



SKILLS: Acrobatics* +9/7, Balance +6/4, Bluff +9/6, Diplomacy +6/3, Disguise +5/2, Innuendo* +6/3, Intimidate +5/2, Jump +1/2, Sleight/Hand* +5/3, Taunt +5/2. 



FEATS: Power Attack, Attractive, Move-By Attack, Surprise Strike. 



POWERS: Elemental Control (unrefined Earth) [+9] [Source: Alien], E: Telekinesis (move: 25.6 tons) [+9], Can lift others with Ranged Atk., PS: Lifting x2 (102.4 Tons) [+2], E: Elemental Movement [+4], E: Tunnelling [+4], PS: Rapid Tunnelling [+4], PS: Flight (on floating Earth) [+4], PS: Passengers [+4], E: Elemental Shield [+8], E: area (x3, as Force Field) [+4], E: Elemental Blast [+5], E: Create Elemental (as Animation) [+8], PS: Create Element (drop = Reflex SV) [+9], E: area (30' radius) [+6], PS: Elemental Snare (Reflex SV) [+9], E: area (30' radius) [+6], PS: Suffocate (Fort SV) [+9], PS: Destroy Element [+9], PS: Detect - Seismic Vibrations & Faults [+9]. 



WEAK: Quirk (fanatical) (will save to resist direct orders). 



COST: abilities 10, combat 26, skills 12, feats 10, powers 87, weakness -10, total 135.


----------



## DocHazard (Oct 27, 2004)

Karl, 
I've posted Robin over at the Rogues Gallery.  I only posted his stats and not his background information.  Would you like that there too?  There are some 'secret' bits, but I am not worried about the player knowledge vs. character knowledge if you aren't.

Thanks!
DocH


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 27, 2004)

garyh said:
			
		

> Just to double check:  Cyborg should be stat'ed as PL 9 with 2:1 Science skills and 1:1 other skills, right?  And power levels capped at normal levels?
> 
> I'll try to get Vic up by the weekend.  Haven't created a M&M character for a while, but it should come back pretty easily.




Yes  plus 2:1 skill include Repair. If you take Datalink I think it will give a +1 to computers and +1 to disable devices vs. electronic/computer systems


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 27, 2004)

DocHazard said:
			
		

> Karl,
> I've posted Robin over at the Rogues Gallery.  I only posted his stats and not his background information.  Would you like that there too?  There are some 'secret' bits, but I am not worried about the player knowledge vs. character knowledge if you aren't.
> 
> Thanks!
> DocH




Right, for anyone, please post your "known" history over in Rogues Gallery. Any secrets you want to keep, send it to my email, etc. I know Doc's history, but DocH if you want to dev that more and send it to me that is cool with me


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 27, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> IIRC Tara and her brother were given thier powers by a scientist in mainstream DC. _(Dr. Jace?)_
> Of course I have no knowledge if they retconned that.
> 
> But since this is not going to be set in the Mainstream DCU. Royal Bloodline might be fitting. They're powers always seemed semi-mystical to me. (Like GeoForce mysteriously getting healed after being buried.)




Yes, this is true.  But it was suggested she simply released something that was already in the Markovian bloodline.  It was also suggested that someone not of that bloodline would not survive the process.


----------



## Mordane76 (Oct 27, 2004)

Karl -

You have mail at the second hotmail you provided.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 27, 2004)

Nope  

hate hotmail!!!! 

If you have an account over on M&M HQ, I am Karl Green over there also...


----------



## DocHazard (Oct 28, 2004)

You have IM @ M&M!!


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 28, 2004)

I got your Hotmail email.. I replied all looked good


----------



## DocHazard (Oct 28, 2004)

Cool.  It's been nearly an hour since you sent it and I am yet to get the response.  If all is well, that's fine.  If not, maybe you should M&M IM me.

DocH


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 28, 2004)

OK still waiting for Huntress, Hawk & Dove, and Cyborg... hope to see them soon


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Oct 28, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> OK still waiting for Huntress, Hawk & Dove, and Cyborg... hope to see them soon





did you recieve my email and attached character sheet?
hope so...

and if so,  what the heck did I do differently from everyone that's having a tough time getting it to you?  

anyway -  I reread the Judas Contract last night to gear up for playing Terra...


looking forward to it  
but  I'd dig it even  MORE  if you ran it in person face-to-face game Karl!!
I know that  Crys and Morgan would wanna play,  and I'd bet we could wrangle Bill in.  On top of that there's another 2-3 people (Dave, Tim, Pete and Dan's friend Mike) that I know might be invitable that you'd like.

man......  I wanna play in a live super hero game longer term someday...
-kev-


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 28, 2004)

dude you know I would... maybe a short term one on Thursday... 

NOTE that I did not get your email yet but hotmail seems really slow 

BUT I have also wanted to re-join the Thursday game...


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Oct 28, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> dude you know I would... maybe a short term one on Thursday...
> 
> NOTE that I did not get your email yet but hotmail seems really slow
> 
> BUT I have also wanted to re-join the Thursday game...





heheh...
hey, if you start one  (and wanna slum to invite me)  don't do it on Thursdays or Saturdays -  that's when the games I'm running are on  (Academy has 9 games in,  Midnight has 12 games in!  WOO HOO!!).
Let me know if you'd be interested in coming back for either,  we'll make room fer sure.
Dan's out tomorrow, so we're figuring out what to do for a one shot...

I sent Terra's sheet by email to you  Yahoo and Hotmail  accounts.
I could post her into the  Thursday night Yahoo Club if you wanna download her.

let me know on either.
-kev-


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 28, 2004)

Okay, Hawk (and Dove) have been posted in the proper thread.  They were tough builds.  A lot of options for what direction to take them in.  Any questions, comments or concerns, feel free to speak up!

I will have a pic and background together over the weekend.

Nuke


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 28, 2004)

kewl thanks... its all coming together


----------



## Radiant (Oct 29, 2004)

Karl, me's without internet access for a few days again so I won't be able to send you a character till the the weekend but I don't mind if you start without me and I have to catch up.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 29, 2004)

OK thanks...yea what I am thinking is that the characters will be coming to the school over a weekend, before classes start on a Monday. Huntress can come a little late 

OK so hope Cyborg comes soon, but I will start later today or tomorrow... should be fun.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 29, 2004)

the game has started here

if your character is not done yet that is cool


----------



## DocHazard (Oct 30, 2004)

Umm...I'm not complaining or anything, but you didn't give Robin a room assignment.  Did I miss the flight or something?  Just checking.

DocH


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 30, 2004)

I suck... I had him on my oringal list and then removed him... ok need to get one my NPC male... who good for Robin... Aqualad it is!!

Sorry


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Oct 30, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I suck... I had him on my oringal list and then removed him... ok need to get one my NPC male... who good for Robin... Aqualad it is!!
> 
> Sorry





I was gonna reply in story earlier but I had a question first...
what (if anything) 
should we have known about the other recruits here  
and/or 
what should we know about Nightwing and Red Tornado?

are any of the in the public?
do we know Nightwing was the original Robin?
does Terra know how much she hates Raven  (yet)?   

-kev-


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 30, 2004)

_should we have known about the other recruits here
and/or
what should we know about Nightwing and Red Tornado?_

You know that they are both propational members of the JL. Not much else is publicly known

_are any of the in the public?_

? Do you mean are their Identities public? Most members of the the JL have public identities. Not all though.

_do we know Nightwing was the original Robin?_

Nope, you know he and Batman are close allies, and that Batman had a sickkick Robin (but it was over 4 years ago that Robin 'disappeared'. This new one is obviously not the original)

_does Terra know how much she hates Raven (yet)?_

Not yet, but people do take instant dislikes to others


----------



## Elfy (Oct 31, 2004)

Hello. If there's still room for one more, I was considering Supergirl.

I'm a little out of touch with the Teen Titans comics, as well as the other DC Universe titles - I do watch the animated series on television though. Is the Superboy here a young Clark Kent, or a different Superboy? Is there any problem with Supergirl also being here. Was the Supergirl that was part of the Teen Titans the same Supergirl as Kara from Argos? Is there any problem with playing the Kara version of Supergirl even if she wasn't? And finally, are the stats listed in the unofficial 'DC Animated Universe Sourcebook' for MnM fine as is (she's a PL12 in it)?

Just wondering. Thank you.


----------



## Mordane76 (Oct 31, 2004)

Argent's eyeing the Superboy... Score me... 


Superboy in this incarnation is not the young Clark Kent, but the Superboy clone from the storyline following the _Death of Superman_.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey Elfy thanks for your interest. Yea I am going to run this kind of weird SOOO if you want to join as Supergirl...ok.

This is an 'Ultimite' game, so the history is in flex and up to the players. It might be easily to work in Wondergirl (Cassie Sandsmark) as I have already intro her AND we have a 'Super' family member, but I am not going to push that

If you want to look at this site. It has a pretty good bio of most Titan members over the years. 

http://www.titanstower.com/meetingalpha.html

Yes Supergirl (or Wondergirl) should be PL12. Skills cost her 1:1 and I would prefer that for Skills and *base attack bonus* be limited to a PL5 (so skill max 8 ranks, BAB no more then +5)

Make sense?


----------



## Keia (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't know how I missed this . . . but I'd be interested in playing as well.  If there's room let me know, otherwise I'd be happy to be an alternate!

I'll be following this one
Keia


----------



## Radiant (Nov 2, 2004)

will have stats tomorow or thursday. My pc is totaly trashed, now to think how to afford a new one...


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Keia, I might have missed it and I am sorry... but yes there is room. Who are you interested in? I have made a few of them NPC *but* if you are interested in any of them, you can have them.

The ones I am using that are open are Aqualad, Argent, Beat Boy, Impulse, Raven, Risk, Starfire and Wondergirl (Cassie Sandsmark)

NOW you can choose someone else if you would like also


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 2, 2004)

No problems Radiant, totally understand...

NOW I have some questions and comments for people, and I am going to use spoilers so please only those I have written to read please...



Nuke261 



Spoiler



Two things; first Hawk's Claws [+5] and Super-Strength [+8] are over the stacking limits [+13], four over your 9PL. You could save 7 points (you list your powers as costing 63, but they cost 64 points). Second you need a +8 Base Attack Bonus or higher. YOU could use the points you save from claw to bump that to +8 and still have one point left over. Let me know





hero4hire 



Spoiler



ok for Arsenal I have a couple of questions: First I think your Range Attack Bonus should be +9 and melee +6. This is because I am assuming your BAB is +5 correct? Also Improved Crit requires a BAB of +8. I only counted 38 points for your Feats, not 40. I might suggest Evasion (as your Reflex save is better then your Damage). Let me know


----------



## Elfy (Nov 2, 2004)

I guess I might give Wondergirl a go then. I don't know much about her yet, but I don't much care for the replacement/fake Supergirl that was part of the Teen Titans - I much prefer the original Supergirl.

I understand that Wondergirl can fly, has super-strength and durability, apparently has defection bracers like Wonder Woman, and has some form of lasso that has an electrical charge or something like that. Apparently she has some form of super-speed too?

What all can the lasso do? Just grab/tie up people? I guess it must be hard to escape from? Can she make it shock them after she lassos them? Can she shock them with it like an electric whip, or does she have to lasso them first? I guess it's supposed to be indestructable, but I have no idea how to make an object indestructable in MnM. I seem to need much help with her lasso =/


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey, one thing Effy... if you want to play Supergirl and say that she is a real native of that planet I am total cool with that. It might be interesting to play up that angle with a 'clone' in the group  Supergirl and Wondergirl will both be PL12. Again keep your Base Attack Bonus and Skills to PL5 levels (i.e. max skill ranks 8). Questions?

For Wondergirl...here is her Offical DC History (change as you will)

*History*
Wonder Girl is a precocious and outgoing girl named Cassandra "Cassie" Sandsmark. The daughter of noted archaeologist Helena Sandsmark, Cassie became a super-hero over her mother's objections.

During a battle with a clone of Doomsday, Cassie "borrowed" the Sandals of Hermes and the Gauntlet of Atlas from Wonder Woman (who was not using them at the time), which imbued her with super-powers. Donning a wig and goggles, Cassie became "Wonder Girl" twice this way, helping Wonder Woman defeat the Doomsday clone and other menaces. Her mother learned of her adventures and was very disapproving.

*Great Zeus*
Later, having been summoned to Mount Olympus by the gods themselves, Cassie boldly stole a moment of Zeus's time and asked him to give her super-powers of her own. Zeus was so impressed by the girl's courage and brashness that he did just that - granting Cassie her "fondest wish." Returned to Earth with incredible super-strength and the power of flight, Cassie permanently assumed the role of Wonder Girl. The gift came with one drawback: Due to her mother's disapproval, Helena Sandsmark had the ability to cancel out Cassie's powers.
Begrudgingly, Helena allowed Cassie to continue adventuring, and Cassie receiving training from Wonder Woman, Artemis and Donna Troy (the first Wonder Girl). As a sign of her support, Donna gave Cassie her old Wonder Girl outfit. Cassie doesn't feel she has earned the honor to wear it quite yet.
As Wonder Girl, Cassie trained alongside Wonder Woman and Artemis, learning a host of martial skills and how to better handle her powers. Wonder Girl soon joined the group of heroic sidekicks nicknamed Young Justice. A natural leader, the members of Young Justice often deferred to Cassie's judgment.
When Silver Swan attacked Cassie at her high school, she was forced into battle, thus exposing her dual identity to the world. 
Shortly afterwards, Cassie searched for her biological father. At first, she thought it was Zeus, but when she confronted him, Zeus denied the allegations. Cassie's mother encouraged Cassie to locate her father - who was seemingly a normal man living an everyday life. But this 'normal man' was in possession of a specific gift Cassie gave to Zeus - suggesting Zeus had taken mortal form and was indeed Cassie's father. However, both Cassie and Helena Sandsmark remain in the dark about his true identity.

*Powers*
Wonder Girl possesses enhanced strength, speed and durability as well as the ability to fly. She also possesses a mystic lasso given to her by Ares. The lasso is seemingly indestructible and emits a lightning backlash. (NOTE it is not a truth lasso )


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 2, 2004)

Oh and on how to make an object indestructable in MnM. I seem to need much help with her lasso... maybe we can take a page from the HERO system.

An Indestructable Device is unique and can not be replaced. If you lose it you have to find it again. You can't just find another one. So it could mean that it would be very hard to locate if it is lost


----------



## Elfy (Nov 2, 2004)

I am looking at both Wonder Girl II and Supergirl I at the moment, but about Wonder Girl, I am a little confused about Wonder Girl (and Wonder Woman for that matter). If she is supposed to be super-durable (she seems to manage fine against blows from super-strong opponents), that sounds like having the 'Protection' power linked to 'Super-Strength', but if she is so protected, why does she need 'Deflection' in the form of bracers to deflect bullets instead of them just bouncing off of her body like Supergirl does?

Also, about her lasso, what would it do in game terms? Obviously it would have the 'Device' flaw, but beyond that I have no idea of how to model such a device. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 2, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> If she is supposed to be super-durable (she seems to manage fine against blows from super-strong opponents), that sounds like having the 'Protection' power linked to 'Super-Strength', but if she is so protected, why does she need 'Deflection' in the form of bracers to deflect bullets instead of them just bouncing off of her body like Supergirl does?





wow... good points.
I agree and here's how I'd build her...


Normal Guns are  PR 3-4

I'd give her a protection Rank 3  (meaning she reduces a normal gun to PR "0" but STILL must make a damage save at 15).
I would then give her a VERY high Amazing Save - Damage 9  (maxing it out with her Protection 3 + Amazing Save Damage 9 = 12  Power Level)
And finally give her a high rank of Deflection for her bracelets.

the Bracelets basically give her a "first chance" to avoid NEEDING to make the Damage Save from a gun shot.   

Doing this is the ONLY real way to make the bracelets relevent,  which I highly think they SHOULD be.

Besides I see WW as not so much being able to bounce bullets off her chest as just take a licking and keep on ticking!  But in essence she's still going to be able to resist most things that a high Protection would save her from...


that's how I'd do it...
hope that helps
-kev-


----------



## Elfy (Nov 2, 2004)

Hmmm...that makes a good deal of sense. Thank you. What about her lasso? I don't even know what it does/how it benefits her, let alone how to model it in game terms =/


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 2, 2004)

Well Wondergirl's II lasso is kind of like a whip. It could just be a weapon, with Energy Field extra. It is up to you about what you want to do


----------



## Elfy (Nov 2, 2004)

I guess I'll give Wonder Girl a go then, since she's already been introduced in the game, and save Super Girl for another time - perhaps in a JSA game or something. Okie dokie then, I will try to work up her game mechanics soon.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 2, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Well Wondergirl's II lasso is kind of like a whip. It could just be a weapon, with Energy Field extra. It is up to you about what you want to do





I'd do something like this...

WEAPON  (Lasso)
  E:  Telepathy
     F:  limited - lie detector only
  E:  Swinging
  E:  Snare
     E:  Energy Field


or something like that...
I really liked Karl's idea on the  "indestructable"  thing,  that if you lose it,  you must find it - there's no simple replacement  idea...

-kev-


----------



## Elfy (Nov 2, 2004)

I don't believe that the lasso owned by this version of Wonder Girl 'compels the truth' out of people like Wonder Woman's does. It was a gift from Ares, apparently, and I believe it just is for snaring and zapping, but I'm not for sure.


----------



## DocHazard (Nov 3, 2004)

Yeah.  It shoud probably be Snare with the Energy Field extra, that would represent Cassie's lasso the best.  But, this is Ultimate Wonder Girl, so you could do whatever makes you happy.  Love 'em or hate 'em Ultimatizing (is that a word) lets you have a lot of freedom. 

DocH


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 3, 2004)

Yep  you can make the character the way you want to... they are familiar but your own.

NOTE spoiler for Elfy only please...


Spoiler



if you want to see what I have, here is how I wrote her up. NOTE I did not take the lasso. AND you don't have to use any of this if you don't want to…
Wondergirl PL12; Concept: Godly granted power; SEX: female; SZ: Md; INIT: +3; DEF 18/15 (Mental 22); SPD: 30ft/Flight 55ft; Melee +8 (unarmed +13S/L) Range +9; SV: Dmg: +2, Fort: +2, Reflex: +3, Will: +7; STR 14, DEX 16, CON 14, INT 12, WIS 16, CHA 16  
SKILLS: Acrobatics 5/+8, Balance +5, Computers 1/+2, Concentration +7, Intimidate 2/+15, Language (Greek), Leap +15, Listen 4/+11, Medicine 2/+9, Ride 2/+5, Spot 4/+11, Survival +7
FEATS:  Aerial Combat, Attractive, Immunities (aging, critical hits, disease, energy {cold, heat, radiation}, exhaustion, poison, pressure, suffocation), Ultra-Hearing 
POWERS: Super-Wisdom +4 (source: Alien; extra: Protection; total: 20pp); Super-Strength +11 (source: Alien; extra: Deflection, Flight, Immunity; Stunt: dual-damage, super-flight; total: 81pp)


----------



## Elfy (Nov 3, 2004)

Okie dokie - I will look her over =)


----------



## Elfy (Nov 3, 2004)

Um =/ Should I start posting for her even though I don't have her worked up yet, or should she say in her room/in the background until then?


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes that is fine Elfy... I am still waiting for Cyborg also 

I hope that you guys can post your characters within a few days BUT for this part (just interaction with other characters, learn about the school etc) totally ok


----------



## Elfy (Nov 3, 2004)

Okie...um...would you mind describing the dorm rooms better, or at least C3? Like the basic layout, what is in it, etc.? A window? Window ledge? Balcony? Twin bunk beds? Two desks? Books shelves in wall? Chest of drawers? Pantry? Closet(s)? Ventilation shaft or ceiling fan? Lighting arrangement? Is bedding provided? Any room decorations? What color is the room? Phones? Television? Radio/Stereo system? Each room has it's own bathroom/restroom? Dual purpose shower/bathtub, mirror, sink(s), drawers, medicine cabinet in bathroom? Anything else that you can think of?

Thank you.

Added: What about a microwave or mini-refrigerator?

Added: What about a(n alarm)clock(s), room-to-room intercom or PA system? Does each room have a door bell, or do people just knock? What about a peephole? I presume each room has a lock for the door - what sort of lock does it have? What about the window(s) - a simple slide lock? I presume the rooms aren't being monitored via security cameras/listening devices, but what about the hallways/stairwells and entrances to each building? Sorry - just trying to get a lay of the land =/


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 3, 2004)

Karl Green,   

Thanks for the input.  I will make changes tomorrow, following your suggestions.   Any chance you got the background email I sent?

By the way, the game is fantastic!  Nice mix of characters and backgrounds.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 3, 2004)

thanks... and no I did not get your backgrounds... hotmail makes me very mad lately... Could you post it in the Rogue Gallery and put Spoiler tags on it?


----------



## Keia (Nov 3, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> The ones I am using that are open are Aqualad, Argent, Beat Boy, Impulse, Raven, Risk, Starfire and Wondergirl




Impulse or Starfire, either one would be fine (my first choice would be Cyborg, but I'm certain he's taken).

Thanks,
Keia


----------



## Elfy (Nov 3, 2004)

I added additional questions to my room description inquiry - sorry to keep troubling you so right off the bat =/


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes sorry about Cyborg. You can play a different character if you want to also... it does not have to be someone introduced already. But if you want, here are my write up of them. YOU don't have to use them, make them as you will...

Spoiler only for Kiea please...


Spoiler



Impulse PL9; Concept: Young Speedster; SEX: male; SZ: M; INIT: +17; DEF 28*/14 (Mental 14); SPD: 70ft; Melee +8 (mach-one punch +8S) Range +8; SV: Dmg: +1, Fort: +1, Reflex: +13, Will: +0; STR 10, DEX 18, CON 12, INT 14, WIS 10, CHA 14  (50)
SKILLS: Acrobatics 3/+7
FEATS: Attack Finesse, Dodge, Evasion, Improved Initiative, Identity Change, Instant Stand, Move-By-Attack, Power Attack, Rapid Healing, Rapid Strike, Takedown Attack  
POWERS: Super-Speed +8 (source: Mutant; extra: Incorporeal (Vibration); Mach One Punch; Stunt: Immunity (Heat), Wall Running, Water Walking; total: 69pp)
*+1 DEF due to dodge

Starfire PL10; Concept: Alien Blaster; SEX: female ; SZ: Md; INIT: +4; DEF 20*/15 (Mental 16); SPD: 30ft/50ft flight; Melee +5 (unarmed +7S/L) Range +5 (EB +10S/L); SV: Dmg: +6, Fort: +6, Reflex: +8, Will: +1; STR 14, DEX 18, CON 14, INT 14, WIS 12, CHA 18  
SKILLS: Acrobatics 4/+8, Language (Tamaran), Science (Alien Tech) 1/+3, Spot 8/+9 
FEATS: Aerial Combat, Attractive, Dodge, Expertise, Immunity (cold), Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot 
POWERS: Amazing Save: Dmg +4 (source: Alien; extra: Fortitude, Reflex, total: 12pp), Energy Blast +10 (source: Alien; extra: Propulsion; Stunt: dual-dmg;; total: 32pp), Super-Strength +5 (source: Alien; extra: Protection; stunt: dual-dmg; total: 29pp)
WEAKNESS: Naïve [-5 sense motive vs. surprise attacks/bluffs] (-10pp)
*+1 DEF due to dodge


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 3, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> I added additional questions to my room description inquiry - sorry to keep troubling you so right off the bat =/




? Not understanding


----------



## Elfy (Nov 3, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> ? Not understanding




Ummmkay previous page, post #99 =/


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 3, 2004)

Ops, missed those Elfy. 

OK here goes. The rooms are "L" shaped, each 'wing' has its own bed, desk, computer, a small dresser (under the bed) and a one larger closet (standing). Each 'wing' has a window on one part of it, but no balcony. There is a ventilation system, high-tech set flush with the wall and can be control for each part of the room separately. The rooms have no decorations, painted a light off-white (or cream). Lighting is also separated to each part of the room with a ceiling light and/or a desk lamp. There is basic bedding (sheets, cover, and blanket, not army surplus or anything but fairly bland). There are a private vid-phone provided to each roommate on the desk that tie into the campuses communications. There are no TV's but cable is set up in the room if you want one, and the vid-phone can act as a small TV. No stereo is provided either but again plenty of wall plugs. The bathrooms are communal in the center of the residency (the rooms are around the outside of the inner hallway and the bathrooms are in the middle of the building). There are mirrors in your rooms on the back of the main door entrance and the bathrooms have lots of windows. Can't think of anything else that would be in the room…

No microwaves or mini-frigs, but you find some pamphlets that say you can request a frig and that the kitchen downstairs is open 24-hours a day. You can also request any toiletries , etc. if you don't have any of your own.  

Each room has a card-slider mag-lock and a high-tech bolt lock that can be engaged. The vid-phones that ties in with the main campus's comm. system can locate anyone on the campus (the FRAME computer system). No doorbells, just knocking and there is a high-tech peephole. The windows have a high tech mag locks and simple latch(that looks pretty strong but not strong enough to resist Wondergirl's strength). There appears to be no monitoring in the rooms and you can't hear any either (if you take Ultra-Hearing that is). There are ones in the stairwells and the hallways, but the ones in the hallway are pointing only at the entrances and stairs not the hallways themselves. 

Did I get most of them


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 3, 2004)

geeze Karl...
CRAZY KEWL big description you gave of the campus...  
did you make all that up  or  did you have it prepared or something??

I'm impressed by the good detail you gave across the campus.

just wondering
-kev-


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 3, 2004)

I had an idea in my mind, and a few notes, but most I came up with as I typed  how I do most stuff... I have a pretty good idea but not really dev, and then just do it as I good. Me wacky


----------



## Elfy (Nov 3, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> the bathrooms have lots of windows.
> 
> Did I get most of them




Yes, except for the (alarm) clock and the bed size, but I have more - Sorry =P

Did you actually mean lots of mirrors instead of lots of windows - not that the boys would likely mind there being lots of windows in the girls bathroom, mind you - just wondering.

What size are the beds, twin or queen? I imagine that twin-sized beds might be difficult for the larger members, such as the tall Starfire, as well as for some of the bulkier males, although it's probably not a problem for the majority of regular sized people in the group.

I presume each bed has a night light and perhaps a night stand? Is there an alarm clock on the night stand?

Do the desks have a pushpin board? I guess the rooms didn't come with individual computers for the students to use then? What about class supplies? Are we being provided paper, writing implements, calculators, etc., for classes and study?

Does each floor have a communal message board/pushpin board? Or do the individual room doors have a message board/pushpin board or a little paper tablet and writing implement to leave messages on the room doors incase someone dropped by and the residents were in? Do the phones have email/voice mail? Is there a communal floor phone?

What material are the walls made out of? More specifically, does it look like in regards to sticking things onto the walls it would be better to tape them (if it will hold and not tear the paint), or use pushpins/tacks to put pictures or posters on the walls?

I presume that we were given security-identification and room admission cards when we checked in or assigned rooms?

Added: What about a flyswat in each room and a small trashcan by each desk =D Is there a trashshoot on each floor that people dump their trash in?


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 3, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Yes, except for the (alarm) clock and the bed size, but I have more - Sorry =P




Ops, yes the vid-phones act as clocks/alarm clocks



			
				Elfy said:
			
		

> Did you actually mean lots of mirrors instead of lots of windows - not that the boys would likely mind there being lots of windows in the girls bathroom, mind you - just wondering.




D'oh, I meant mirrors  the bathrooms are on the inside of the builds and have no windows...



			
				Elfy said:
			
		

> What size are the beds, twin or queen? I imagine that twin-sized beds might be difficult for the larger members, such as the tall Starfire, as well as for some of the bulkier males, although it's probably not a problem for the majority of regular sized people in the group.




The beds are a bit longer queen size beds. 



			
				Elfy said:
			
		

> I presume each bed has a night light and perhaps a night stand? Is there an alarm clock on the night stand?




Yes, yes and the vid-phone is on the desk (next to the bed)



			
				Elfy said:
			
		

> Do the desks have a pushpin board? I guess the rooms didn't come with individual computers for the students to use then? What about class supplies? Are we being provided paper, writing implements, calculators, etc., for classes and study?




Yes there are pushpin boards and YES there are individual computers for each student, tied in with the main campus computer (FRAME)



			
				Elfy said:
			
		

> Does each floor have a communal message board/pushpin board? Or do the individual room doors have a message board/pushpin board or a little paper tablet and writing implement to leave messages on the room doors incase someone dropped by and the residents were in? Do the phones have email/voice mail? Is there a communal floor phone?




There are a two communication panels on each floor of the upper two floors and your vid-phones can also act as them. There is some kind of communal message board AND messages can also be posted on a Campus Message Board that will pop up on each vid-phone. There is no tablets on the doors BUT they can be requested. 



			
				Elfy said:
			
		

> What material are the walls made out of? More specifically, does it look like in regards to sticking things onto the walls it would be better to tape them (if it will hold and not tear the paint), or use pushpins/tacks to put pictures or posters on the walls?




They look like a non-descriptive drywall and it sounds like it if you tap on it. Pushpins or tape can be used to it fine. BUT with Ultra-Hearing you notice that the walls are FAR studier then they look. Reinforced behind the plaster for sure.



			
				Elfy said:
			
		

> I presume that we were given security-identification and room admission cards when we checked in or assigned rooms?




Your cardkeys are waiting for you when you check into your rooms. It will get you into your individual rooms and into other security areas of the campus. 



			
				Elfy said:
			
		

> Added: What about a flyswat in each room and a small trashcan by each desk =D Is there a trashshoot on each floor that people dump their trash in?




Trashcan under each desk. No flyswater, but you don't see any flies within the dorm anywhere. Some kind of high-tech anti-bug system must be being used


----------



## Elfy (Nov 3, 2004)

Thank you =)



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> No flyswater, but you don't see any flies within the dorm anywhere. Some kind of high-tech anti-bug system must be being used




Okie, guess Beast Boy won't be able to turn himself into a little green fly and cop a peek on the girls bathing then - sorry Beast Boy =P

Hmmmm....does Superboy have 'X-Ray' Vision? =/


----------



## Elfy (Nov 3, 2004)

Doh! I just picked up the Teen Titans #16 - Superboy does have X-Ray Vision - bad Superboy =P


----------



## Mordane76 (Nov 4, 2004)

Superboy's sensory powers develop slowly - they weren't the first powers he had, and I didn't build him with such... but in the future...


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 4, 2004)

hehe and well Superman works for the D.O.D. and they know all about his powers... sooooo maybe they have some ideas that someone else might have X-Ray vision... and those reinforced walls might be made out of something special


----------



## Elfy (Nov 4, 2004)

BTW, where is Central City at anyways? California or somewhere else?


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 4, 2004)

Somewhere in the center of America


----------



## Elfy (Nov 4, 2004)

Oh, I guess that makes sense =P


----------



## Keia (Nov 4, 2004)

Karl,

I'm going to go with Starfire.  It'll be a day or so before I get a background to you (I have a good idea).  I'll send it via e-mail.

Keia


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 4, 2004)

OK just a note that I have been playing her a bit like when she first appeared in the Teen Titans and CN cartoon... kind of innocent and stuff and of coursd the "like robin" has started...


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 4, 2004)

For Karl Green's eyes only...



Spoiler



Henry "Hank" Hall:  18 year old high school senior.  Son of Senator Irwin Hall and Rachel Hall.  Co-Captain of the Football team, member of the wrestling team, Elmond High School, Elmond Virginia.  Applying to Georgetown University and the Army ROTC program.  Hobbies include weight lifting, watching professional wrestling and action movies.

Donald "Don" Hall:  17 year old high school senior.  Son of  Senator Irwin Hall and Rachel Hall.  Co-Captain of the Debate team (Persuasive arguing) and member of the swim team, Elmond High School, Elmond, Virginia.  Applying to Georgetown University with Scholarships, to stay close to home.  

 __________________________________________________________

Hank and Don Hall grew up the picture of sibling rivalry.  As they got older and their personalities began to take shape it became obvious that Don was the thinker and Hank was more aggressive.  They still stuck together most of the time.  By no means best friends, they did stay semi-involved in each others lives.  

The summer before Junior year their dad had to fly to an American Embassy in Italy.  The boys persuaded him to take them along.  So the Hall family packed their bags and flew overseas.  They managed to do a lot of site seeing and have a pretty great time, Don took in the culture and Hank complained about how backwards things were done and that no one spoke English.  

The day before they were to come home, Senator Hall took the boys to the embassy with him.  Don was eager to see how things worked and Hank wanted to hang out with some Marines.  While Senator Hall was in a meeting the boys were given a tour.  This is when the embassy was attacked and terrorists stormed inside.   A Marine guard shoved the boys into a workroom and locked them in.  They could hear yelling, screaming and gunfire the entire time.  Both boys were panicked and began to argue about how to get out of the room.  A strange gas filled the room and the boys heard voices talking to them.  The voices were not from anyone in the building.  There were two voices that claimed to be the lords of Chaos and Order.  They said they could help the boys if the boys would help maintain a balance between good and evil in their world.   The boys agreed and were suddenly transformed.  They possessed powerful abilities that allowed them to escape the room and defeat the terrorists.  When the fight was over the boys passed out in a hallway, overwhelmed from everything that had happened.  They were found in the hall and rushed to medical assistance.  They were found unharmed and given clean bills of health.  

On the trip back to the U.S. they finally spoke to one another about what happened.   They had the same story and decided it must have been real.  Don was cautions that such power could be dangerous but Hank was convinced that they could accomplish a lot with that power.  Regardless, neither of them could find a way to trigger their abilities.  

Back in the U. S. life returned to normal.  One night after a scrimmage game at the school stadium, Hank and Don were arguing while walking down the road, back to the school.   Suddenly, a car appealed out of nowhere.  It rushed at them, swerving all over the road.  It was followed closely by two police cars.  There were more students coming across the road and the passenger of the first car was starting to shoot at the police.   Without realizing what they were doing, Hank said Hawk and Don said Dove and they had transformed and stopped the car before it did any other damage.  The police were surprised but thankful for the help.  When the police asked for their names, the two boys responded Hawk and Dove.  

After that the boys began to understand more about their powers and how they worked.  They could transform into costume at any time, just by thought.  But, they could not access their powers unless there was danger nearby and then they had to speak their names.  Hank learned that he possessed greater strength and physical abilities while Don learned that his abilities were more of an increased mental capability.  The new powers gave the brothers something in common but did not do much to strengthen their friendship.  One problem that developed was that their dad was part of the committee that made sure all super heroes were registered with the government.   Don was all for this but Hank said it was wrong, like gun registration.  

Not entirely sure what to do the boys continued to appear as Hawk and Dove whenever they were needed.  They even managed to meet a couple of super heroes like Superman and the Flash.  Finally they received word of the TITAN program and were notified that they would be enrolled.  Not wanting to explain to their parents that they were super heroes, they agreed to the program if a cover story could be explained to their family about their new school.  

Hawk has his reservations about the program.  He likes the opportunity to meet others like him and Don and to learn more about what they can do.  he does not like the idea of being drafted into a private army that no one knows about.  He will look after Don and use that as his excuse to be there.  As he gets to know the others and accepts them he will have to make other excuses for why he is part of Team: TITAN.

Don sees the program as an incredible learning experience and considers himself a foreign exchange student in a way.  He knows he will have to keep an eye on Hank to make sure he does not start too much trouble or that he does not get too embarrassed by him.  Although he is very enthusiastic about the opportunity he has to try and play it down around Hank, just to keep him quiet.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 4, 2004)

Ah excellent


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 4, 2004)

GM's Eyes Only:



Spoiler



Okay How do you want to work Arsenal's addiction stuff. They have rules (will save or be Fatigued)..I'd like to gradually slip into it more and more roleplaying wise. I'm thinking about playing it as; for all his bravado, Roy actually isn't very confidant. He has no powers and is running with people who either can lift tons, fly, throw energy...etc..Even Robin was trained by the legendary Batman! Roy has a couple trick arrows. So he takes drugs (here is where I need help) to give him confidance. Mask his anxiety about being "just human". Thoughts?


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 4, 2004)

For Hero4Hire only please...



Spoiler



Hmm I think you have to take it once a day, or be Fatigued. Now if you want to be something that gets worst, hmm not sure... we could start saying that eventually you will require it more often and you will have other personality effects (Quirks). Thoughts? I am not sure how far you want to take it BUT it could be cool. I would be will to give your character some extra points for it also if you RP it well.

Also did you see my questions about your character last page? There were a couple of problems I saw and wanted to check with you to make sure I got them right. Look them over and let me know please


----------



## Radiant (Nov 4, 2004)

*runs of to catch up with IG thread and start posting*


----------



## Elfy (Nov 4, 2004)

Karl, I popped a draft version of Wonder Girl's game stats to your hotmail.


----------



## kid A (Nov 4, 2004)

karl,

ummm...  i was just wondering if nightwing was gonna answer dove's questions...  let me know.  thanks!

-kid A


----------



## Elfy (Nov 4, 2004)

Karl, I popped you a slight revision taking what you suggested into account. Let me know if we're good now.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 4, 2004)

Sorry kidA, replied now.

Yes got it Elfy... update looks good

Now I just need Batgirl, Starfire and Cyborg


----------



## kid A (Nov 5, 2004)

karl,

no worries!  i was just a bit confused is all.  thanks!

-kid A


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 5, 2004)

Is there a simple updated LIST somewhere with all the Characters present currently,  maybe with the player listed...  or if it's an NPC.

There are so many characters I can't remember who's around...

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Radiant (Nov 5, 2004)

it would help a lot if everyone would continue to post their charcters name at the top of their posts... 

edit: Karl, you got Cassandra's stats as e-mail. Or better what I could put together in a hurry.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey Kevin I posted it on the *first* page of this thread, BUT here is it again 

Introducting team: TITAN

Radiant - Batgirl 
garyh - Cyborg
hero4hire - Arsenal
Doc Hazard - Robin
Mordane76 - Superboy
Nuke261 - Hawk
Kid A - Dove
Kevin P - Terra
Elfy - Wondergirl
Keia - Starfire

NPC's Headmasters - Nightwing and Red Tornado 
Other TITAN members - Aqualad, Argent, Beast Boy, Impulse, Raven and Risk


----------



## Radiant (Nov 5, 2004)

I allready like Terra


----------



## Elfy (Nov 5, 2004)

I recognize all of the characters except for Risk. I understand that he's part alien, but what's he do? Does he have luck manipulation powers or something like that?


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 5, 2004)

You will find out later... but, brief history in DC world,,,

Isiah Crockett (who would later become Joto), Toni Monetti (who would later become Argent) and Cody Driscoll (who would later become Risk) were all abducted by the alien race, H'San Natall. They were implanted by alien devices, subject to genetic experiements (implanted with H'San Natall genes) etc and gained powers. 

Risk has super-strength, resistance, senses and speed (not Super-Speed, mostly running, jumping, etc)


----------



## Elfy (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh, I see, sort of a 'fleet of foot' muscle-guy. Thank you =)


----------



## Elfy (Nov 5, 2004)

Even though the girls are numerically challenged, it would still be fun to have some boys vs. girls training-competitions in addition to the expected coed ones =)

It might be nice to have small squad-based training-challenges too (i.e., 4 groups of 4)


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh there will be "team" stuff coming soon... not sure if there will be any boys vs. girls unless specially requested though... not to PC ya know


----------



## Elfy (Nov 5, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> not to PC ya know




Pffft. The boys are just afraid of losing to the girls =P


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 5, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Even though the girls are numerically challenged, it would still be fun to have some boys vs. girls training-competitions in addition to the expected coed ones =)
> 
> It might be nice to have small squad-based training-challenges too (i.e., 4 groups of 4)





Hahaha!!
Boys vs. Girls vs. Boys vs. Girls vs. Boy!!  (a silly reality show)
God - I'm having flashbacks of getting hooked watching My So Called Life,  Degrassi,  and Boys vs. Girls Hawaii  on  "the N"  channel.

anyway....  I LOVE the idea of Boys vs. Girls!
Hey and we (the girls) wouldn't do TOO bad in comparison...
If Terra and Raven are protected enough I thought they could help our several heavy hitters against the boys.
Especially if you take out all the NPCs.....  

______________________________
*GIRLS GIRLS GIRLS GIRLS GIRLS GIRLS*
Radiant - Batgirl 
Kevin P - Terra
Elfy - Wondergirl
Keia - Starfire
NPC - Raven 
NPC - Argent
______________________________
*BOYS BOYS BOYS BOYS BOYS BOYS * 
garyh - Cyborg
hero4hire - Arsenal
Doc Hazard - Robin
Mordane76 - Superboy
Nuke261 - Hawk
Kid A - Dove
NPC - Aqualad
NPC - Beast Boy
NPC - Impulse
NPC - Risk


----------



## Elfy (Nov 5, 2004)

Even out numbered 6 vs. 10, if the girls formulate the right strategy, and it goes well, they still could win - I already have a battle plan that Wonder Girl would suggest to the other girls in dealing with the boys in a boys vs. girls battle royal, but it's dependent on Wonder Girl knowing everyone elses abilities, both the girls and the boys, which she currently doesn't have much knowledge of =)


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 5, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> I allready like Terra





thanks ...  I think...  
I hope nobody minds me playing her a little snarky.
The way I always saw Terra was basically a little girl that never really got the attention she needed but at the core she has possiblity of being a good person.
She doesn't want to think she's being manipulated but in a way anyone and everyone can manipulate her if they do it right......

-kev-


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 6, 2004)

Spoiler for garyh  only please 



Spoiler



OK hope you don't mind but I work up a version of Cyborg. Take a look at him, mod him as you will OR send me your version of him 

*Cyborg* PL9; *Vic Stone*; Concept: Cyborg Hero; SEX: male; SZ: Md; INIT: +2; DEF 17/15 (Mental 16); SPD: running 70ft/leaping 40ft; Melee +9 (unarmed +10S/L) Range +7 (sonic blast +8S); SV: Dmg: +4, Fort: +4, Reflex: +2, Will: +1; STR 18, DEX 14, CON 18, INT 18, WIS 12, CHA 12 
SKILLS: Acrobatics 1/+3, Balance 1/+3, Computers 4/+24*, Craft (electronics) 1/+5. Intimidation 2/+12, Repair 4/+8, Science (cyborg-tech) 8/+12 
FEATS:  Dark Vision, Power Attack, Take-down Attack, Ultra-Hearing
POWERS: Protection +8 (_source_: super-science; _flaw_: Obvious (looks like armor/ cyborgnetics);_extra_: Data-link (+2 to Computer/level*), Energy Blast (Sonic Energy Beam), Leap, Running, Super-Strength [only +6]; _Stunt_: dual-damage (for strength); _total_: 60pp) 
WEAKNESS: Disturbing (-3 Bluff/Diplomacy do to cyborgnetic look) [-5pp]

_Attributes 32 +BAB 15 +BDB 10 +Skills 15 +Feats 8+Powers 60 = -5 Weakness = 135 Total 
*Computer and Science skills are 2:1, Data-link doubles its bonus to Computers skills_


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 6, 2004)

> hero4hire ok for Arsenal I have a couple of questions: First I think your Range Attack Bonus should be +9 and melee +6. This is because I am assuming your BAB is +5 correct? Also Improved Crit requires a BAB of +8. I only counted 38 points for your Feats, not 40. I might suggest Evasion (as your Reflex save is better then your Damage). Let me know




Ooops 
I started building him from another archer character on the Excel Sheet and that guy was built buying melee/range/and mental seperately for attack, 
4 for melee/8 for range/3 for mental....<sigh>

Sorry started too many games at once and lost track on which rules applied where. 

I knew evasion would be an ideal choice, but I really tried not to build him perfect but representitive of his comic character (hence also high range/low melee)

I'll fix him up to be more compliant....


----------



## Radiant (Nov 6, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Pffft. The boys are just afraid of losing to the girls =P




they have good reason too


----------



## Elfy (Nov 6, 2004)

Going to watch the Incredibles now! Yay! =D


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 6, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Going to watch the Incredibles now! Yay! =D




Perfect M&M gaming material


----------



## Elfy (Nov 7, 2004)

It was quiet entertaining! Yay! =D


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 7, 2004)

Boys loosing to the girls?  
Boys loosing to the girls?

Bwaa Haa Haaa  Haaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Radiant (Nov 7, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Boys loosing to the girls?
> Boys loosing to the girls?
> 
> Bwaa Haa Haaa  Haaaaaaaa!!!!!




lol, well Cassandra has no interest of fighting her teammates but she's not the type to complain if someone insists.


----------



## Elfy (Nov 7, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Bwaa Haa Haaa  Haaaaaaaa!!!!!




Yep, typical male bravado - the boys're going down! =D


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 7, 2004)

heheh Kevin, Tara funny  you got her down right


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 8, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> heheh Kevin, Tara funny  you got her down right




considering that I never read Teen Titans back in the day,  I suppose that's a big compliment.
All I know of her  (really)  is from the Judas Contract  compilation and the Teen Titan  cartoon.

hope I do her justice and not make everyone think that I'm a real life jerk  -  insteada just playing her character... heheh...

-kev-


----------



## Keia (Nov 8, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Now I just need Batgirl, Starfire and Cyborg




I've returned from the near-dead, and am writing again.  Should have a background to you by the end of the afternoon, stats to follow tomorrow.

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Nov 9, 2004)

*sigh* at least we didn't get a human/metahuman war in the cafetaria. Allready feared Terro would try to bury Cassandra or something.
Looks like this team will be fun


----------



## Keia (Nov 9, 2004)

KG,

E-mailed the background to both hotmail accounts yesterday.  Let me know if you received.

Keia


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 9, 2004)

yep got them... looks good


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 9, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *sigh* at least we didn't get a human/metahuman war in the cafetaria. Allready feared Terro would try to bury Cassandra or something.
> Looks like this team will be fun





heheh
yeah - I'm playing Terra as someone who likes to push buttons to hide her own insecurities.  But when it comes down to working as a team, helping one another she'll hope not to let others down...

no battles... yet...  until one of the other hotheads on the team runs into Terra.  

-kev-


----------



## Elfy (Nov 10, 2004)

Nuke261/Hawk,

In post #101, you mention 'Hank was arguing with Don', I didn't really notice when that happened? Did I overlook it? =)

hero4hire/Arsenal,

In post #102, Arsenal's "anything You are good at'' comment was directed at Tara/Terra, right, instead of Cassie/Wonder Girl, correct? Or was it really directed at Cassie/Wonder Girl whom hasn't claimed to be good at anything, or claimed that anyone wasn't good at anything at this point?

Just wondering =)


----------



## Elfy (Nov 10, 2004)

BTW, I really liked Hank's introspective in post #101, especially this line..

"Then it was suddenly over and everyone was fine.  _chicks._"

Heh Heh =3


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 10, 2004)

Elfy,
Nah, there was no actual argument posted.  I just figured they would start to fuss with each other.  It has been half a day and there is plenty of tension in the place.  So just a little verbal scuffle that was otherwise meaningless.

And thnaks for the compliment.  Having a bit of trouble getting a handle on Hawk for posts.

Nuke


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 10, 2004)

Yep, lots of teen tension already... mostly from Tara 

But is all good... I think you are all doing your characters quit well


----------



## Elfy (Nov 10, 2004)

Get to talking Beast Boy, or is he spazing out because of the degree of babeage nearby =)


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 11, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Nuke261/Hawk,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup it was towards Tara


----------



## Elfy (Nov 12, 2004)

Make some moves, Tara - show'em what you've got =P


----------



## Gideon (Nov 13, 2004)

*Back-up*

You guys seem to have a fun game going on here.  I would like to join up.  Given the large number of people already playing though, i'll happily take an alternate position and sit back.  Green Boy seems to me one of the most fun.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 14, 2004)

Gideon said:
			
		

> You guys seem to have a fun game going on here.  I would like to join up.  Given the large number of people already playing though, i'll happily take an alternate position and sit back.  Green Boy seems to me one of the most fun.




Sure... if you want to write him up yourself you can. I built him as PL9, Skills 1:1, etc. If you want to look over the way I built him, look below (spoilers only for Gideon please).



Spoiler



This is a 15 year old version of Garfield, small and a wise-cracker. You don't have to use this version, you could build him differently...
Beast Boy PL9; Garfield Logan; Concept: Green Shapeshifter; SEX: male; SZ: Md; INIT: +3; DEF 17/14 (Mental 14); SPD: 30ft*; Melee +9 (unarmed; varies) Range +9; SV: Dmg: +5, Fort: +5, Reflex: +5, Will: +0; STR 10, DEX 16, CON 16, INT 12, WIS 10, CHA 10 
SKILLS: Acrobatics 2/+5, Intimidation 2/+2*, Hide 6/+9, Knowledge (animals) 10/+11, Move Silent 6/+9, Taunt 6/+6
FEATS: Ariel Combat, Attack Finesse, Great Fortitude, Lightning Reflexes, Move-By-Attack, Power Attack, Toughness  
POWERS: Shapeshift +9 (_source_: Alien; extra: Growth, Movement, Natural Weapon; Stunts: (stunt _flaw_ all: Only in certain animal forms): Amphibious, Dark Vision, Extra Limb, Shrinking, Scent, Ultra-Hearing, _ flaw_: Type: Animals Only, Limits: Only animals that he knows about, Limit: Can't do the same animal twice in one day, Signature: Always Green; _total_: 60pp)
WEAKNESS: Disturbing [green-skinned boy; -2 to Diplomacy/Bluff rolls] (-2pp)


----------



## Gideon (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks good Karl.  I'll take it.  Better go find some polish for my wit.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 14, 2004)

Kewl you might want to read over what's up to get catch up (if you have not already) and then you can start posting as Beast Boy whenever you want to


----------



## Radiant (Nov 14, 2004)

welcome on board Gideon.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 14, 2004)

One last thing Gideon, you might want to write up some animals with the shapesift stuff to get have some basic ones that you can quickly say I'm a Rhino or I am Hawk, etc. I will write up some ideas and post them here in a bit


----------



## Super Girl (Nov 14, 2004)

Karl, here is my right up of Catherine(Kitty) Pantha, or as she might like to be called, Cat's Eye.  Tell me if its all ok with what we talked about in PMs on the MnM boards



Spoiler



Cat's Eye, PL: 9, Name: Catherine Pantha, Female, Size: Medium; INIT: +9, DEF 27/18; SPEED 55(Running), 25(Climbing/Leaping); MELEE +7, RANGED +7, MENTAL +3, SV: DMG +8, FORT +8, REF +9, WILL +0; STR 14, DEX 18, CON 16, INT 10, WIS 10, CHA 14. 

SKILLS: Hide +13/4, Move Silent +13/4,  [Bluff +10], [Diplomacy +10] 
* []=affected by feats

FEATS: Attack Finesse(Bow), Attractive, Dark Vision, Rapid Strike, Scent 

POWERS: 
Feline +5[Effects: Natural Weapon, Running, Super Cha, Super Con, Super Dex, Super Str; Power Stunts: Climbing, Leaping, Penetrating Attack(claws); 13pp; 76pp] 

Weakness:
Quirk, minor 2pts: Dog Rage, dogs don't like Kitty, and she does not like them at all, they bark at her, she hisses at them, not a nice sight.



Catherine Pantha was a normal, if a bit shy, school girl, she went to class when she was suppoused to, she hung out with her friends when she was suppoused to, and was pretty much a regular teenager.  Then something happened to her on a field trip, only, no one actually knows what happened.  She woke up in the middle of the night in an ally in the industrial center of the city where some of the less scrupulous companies dumped things.  Stumbling around woozily she made it to a police station before passing out again, she hadn't even caught the weird looks she had been getting from the cops.

When she woke up again, she was in the hosptial and feeling better, better then she had ever felt actually, but that was no comfort because she saw what she looked like now.  She looked like a mix between a girl and a cat, with cat ears, a tail, even her hands had cat claws, and her eyes wouldn't have been out of place on a tabby.  Crying, she found out that her mom had been to the hospital and left already, not wanting an animal for a daughter, not that she had liked her daughter very much as a human, this was just an excuse to get rid of her.  Her mother had signed her over to the DOE as a ward of the state.  The Field Trip was on a Friday, Kitty was signed over to the DOE on Saturday and on her way to the Team: Titan Academy that same day with just the clothes on her back.  Even her clothes weren't in the best shape since the change of her form had poked holes and made a few rips.  Its been less then 2 days since the change and the girl is despairing about being rejected by her mom, thinking that she is hideous now, and wondering just what the heck happened to her over the course of the day she cannot remember.

notes:  I don't particularly like the name Pantha, and since this is an ultimates type version and I worked it in anyway, I hope thats fine.  I stuck with the main theme of the character being an experiment and wanting to know who did it to her, why, etc.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks pretty good... will look it over tomorrow. You will more then likely join on Sunday before the field trip...


----------



## Super Girl (Nov 14, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Looks pretty good... will look it over tomorrow. You will more then likely join on Sunday before the field trip...




Sounds good, the field trip would give her a chance to actually purchase clothes, etc sonce she wouldn't have anything with her.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh Gideon, with one of your flaws with your power spoiler please 



Spoiler



The reason his Know (animals) is that Beast Boy has to know about the animal to take its form. Common known North American animals (cat, dog, crow, rat, mouse, etc) DC 8, uncommon North American animals 13 (rabbit, hawk, eagle, bear, wolf, deer etc), rare NA animals 18 (beaver, elf, moose, etc). Other animals found around the world, add +2 to the DC (common known might be a Monkey, uncommon might be Gorilla, rare might be a platypus). Non-living animals are +5, as you have to have a good idea about their size, etc. examples might be Dinosaurs etc. (common would be a T-Rex, so your DC would be 15), etc.  

This is just coming up with the animal on the fly… ANY animal that you write up does NOT require this roll, assumed that you had looked them up online or seen them before, etc


----------



## Super Girl (Nov 15, 2004)

Is that spoiler meant for me?  Or for Beast Boy's player?  If its for me, I don't get it.  If its for him, it makes sense.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 15, 2004)

D'oh!... that was for Gideon! 

Man this flu is making me slow


----------



## Gideon (Nov 15, 2004)

*Aminals are fun*

Here are some of the shapes that i quickly did up...let me know if there are problems.  How many shapes am I allowed to have pre-set.  I have two more I'll get done tomorrow sometime.



Spoiler



*Rhonocerous	* 
Large Animal						    Saves:		
Initiative: +3						       Damage:	+5 (-7 Protection)
Def: 16/14 (Mental 14)				          Fortitude:	+5	
Speed: 30 ft (Movement Power)		             Reflex:	+5	
Melee +8 9L (Horn +9 Nat Weap)                     Will:	+0	

*Hawk: 		* 
Small Animal						Saves:			
Initiative: +3						Damage:	+5	(-7 Protection)	
Def:18/14 (Mental 14)				   Fortitude:	+5		
Speed: (Slightly Confused) 30ft; Fly 45ft     Reflex:	+5		
Melee +10 9L (Beak +9 Natural Weapon)	   Will:	+0		

*Alligator:	* 
Large Animal					Damage:	+5	(-7 Protection)	
Iniative: +3				         Fortitude:+5		
Def: 16/14 (Mental 14)			    Reflex:	+5		
Speed: 30 ft; Swim 45 ft		   Will:	+0		
Melee: +8 9L (Bite +9 Natural Weapon)									

*Salmon:		* 
Tiny Animal						Damage:	+5	(-7 Protection)
Initiative: +3						 Fortitude:+5	
Def: 19/14 (Mental 14)				    Reflex: +5	
Speed: 45 ft Swim				     Will: +0	
Melee: -

*Green Retreiver	* 
Medium Animal					      Damage:	+5	(-7 Protection)
Initiative: +3						 Fortitude:+5	
Def: 17/14 (Mental 14)				    Reflex: +5	
Speed: 30 ft 				                Will: +0	
Melee: Bite +9 9L

Ape
Large Animal						Damage:	+5	(-7 Protection)
Initiative: +3						 Fortitude:+5	
Def: 16/14 (Mental 14)				    Reflex: +5	
Speed: 30 ft				                Will: +0	
Melee: +9 9L


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 17, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> [OOC - PS... I just wanted to remind everyone that I'm only trying to play up Terra's bad side for the fun of it. For the people that she LIKES already she'll likely be their best buddy. And even if she has a "bad" relationship with one of the other Titan's it'll only be as a FRIENDLY rivalry. So have fun with it/me. Trust me, I won't get seriously violent with her or anything - I don't want to play that kind of game... For now it looks like BeastBoy, WonderGirl, and Argent are Terra's "buddies" though. And Arsenal is a budding rivalry.  Hope that's cool.]




It's absolutely cool...I love how you're roleplaying Terra. It's exactly how I'd picture a young Arsenal getting along with Terra in a comic!


----------



## Keia (Nov 17, 2004)

I sent a copy of Starfire's character sheet to your e-mail accounts.  Let me know what you think.

Keia


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 17, 2004)

Got her, looks great... if you want to start posting as Starfire soon I will get you involved...


----------



## Keia (Nov 17, 2004)

Understood


----------



## Super Girl (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm confused by the time jump, when exactly are we?  Is it Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 19, 2004)

Still Saturday right now...

when I post tomorrow (or tonight) I am going to make it Sunday morning... just want to get everyone a chance to make their final thoughts/comments before moving on...


----------



## Super Girl (Nov 19, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Still Saturday right now...
> 
> when I post tomorrow (or tonight) I am going to make it Sunday morning... just want to get everyone a chance to make their final thoughts/comments before moving on...




Okie doke, I was just confused.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 19, 2004)

It is now Sunday 

Go over and read my lastest post there for Cat's Eyes interaction


----------



## Elfy (Nov 19, 2004)

October 29th, 2004 was a Friday - the in-game day that the game started. Skipping to the next day, October 30th, 2004 , is a Saturday, not a Sunday.


Also, Cassie slips out that night and does her best to repair the basketball field before coming back in, cleaning up, and going to bed.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 19, 2004)

double post


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 19, 2004)

D'oh your right! I got messed up on the days!!!! OK its Sat, the 30th 

Me needs to get over this freaking cold... I feel like I am swimming in cotton some days


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 20, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> It is now Sunday
> 
> Go over and read my lastest post there for Cat's Eyes interaction





Is Cat's Eye or Pantha or whatever a real DC character??
Never heard of her...

PS.
Karl - since so many new people jumped in could you update the first page of this thread maybe?
The latest it has is....


Introducting team: TITAN

Radiant - Batgirl 
garyh - Cyborg
hero4hire - Arsenal
Doc Hazard - Robin
Mordane76 - Superboy
Nuke261 - Hawk
Kid A - Dove
Kevin P - Terra
Elfy - Wondergirl
Keia - Starfire

NPC's - Nightwing and Red Tornado (headmasters)
Other TITAN members - Aqualad, Argent, Beast Boy, Impulse, Raven and Risk


----------



## Super Girl (Nov 20, 2004)

Pantha is a DC character who was a member of the Titans for the Titans Hunt arc.  She was a genetic experiment that spliced a woman and a Cat.  Depending on the comic, she was either more catish with short fur all over her body, or just a tanned person with cat claws, a tail,  etc.  Her big character thing is wanting to know who had created her since she was the only surviving experiment.  She mostly ran on animal instinct, not seeing anything wrong with lethal force.  After awhile she rescued an experiment called baby wildebeast and she traveled around with him and another Titan playing mom, sorta.

I just don't like the code name Pantha, so I made it her last name, it seemed within the theme of an ultimates game.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 20, 2004)

Hey Kevin, updated the first page... The characters are now...

Radiant - Batgirl 
hero4hire - Arsenal
Doc Hazard - Robin
Mordane76 - Superboy
Nuke261 - Hawk
Kid A - Dove
Kevin P - Terra
Elfy - Wondergirl
Keia - Starfire
Super Girl - Cat's Eyes
Gideon - Beast Boy


NPC's - Nightwing and Red Tornado (headmasters)
Other TITAN members - Aqualad, Argent, Cyborg (maybe), Impulse, Raven and Risk 


I added Cyborg to the list as have not hear from garyh for a couple of weeks. If he returns he can start playing Cyborg. otehrwise he is an NPC

Yep about Pantha... a GREAT place for Titian member info I found here


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 20, 2004)

Pantha was from one of my favorite eras of Titans.  Her character was a little odd, I think they never really got into any of her background properly.  

Nothing against George Perez (that would be a sin!) but I always loved Tom Grummett on Titans.  Can't beat him!

Nuke


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 20, 2004)

*Characters*

Is anyone else going to post thier characters?

Team: Titan Characters


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 20, 2004)

well I have a copy of everyone's characters. Some sent them to my via email and it is ok...


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 20, 2004)

Oh I know no one Has to. I was just curious if anyone else was going to...


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 20, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Pantha was from one of my favorite eras of Titans.  Her character was a little odd, I think they never really got into any of her background properly.
> 
> Nuke




Honestly I thought the team selection was odd...But loved the art and the stories..So I ended up enjoying it, possibly second to Perez/Wolfman


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 20, 2004)

This game looks like it is a lot of fun.  Do you have room for one more?  Raven seems like she would be an interesting character to play.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 20, 2004)

sure... this is one game I am not to worried about how many people are in as I can go off and focus on whoever is posting 

If you want to try Raven that's ok...spoiler for you only please...



Spoiler



Raven is PL11, one of the more powerful characters. Here is what I did with her. If you want to write her up yourself that is totally fine with me. You can post her over in Rogue's Gallery or send it her to my email (greenkarl @ hotmail . com) take out the spaces between...

Raven PL11; Concept: Empath/half-Daemon; SEX: female; SZ: M; INIT: +1; DEF 15/14 (Mental 27); SPD: 30ft/Teleport (up to 82miles); Melee +5 (unarmed +0S) Range +6 MENTAL +10 (Mental Touch +5S); SV: Dmg: +6, Fort: +6, Reflex: +1, Will: +13; STR 10, DEX 12, CON 12, INT 14, WIS 20, CHA 18 
SKILLS: Concentration 2/+15, Diplomacy 4/+8, Knowledge (occult) 4/+6, Language (Daemon tongue), Medicine 1/+14, Sense Motive 2/+15
FEATS: Indomitable Will, Instant Change, Psychic Awareness, See Invisible, Trance, True Sight 
POWERS: Amazing Save-Damage +5 (source: Alien; extra: Fortitude; total: 10pp); Healing +8 (source: Alien; extra: ESP; Regeneration, Super-Wisdom, Telepathy (Empathy only); flaw: Empathic Healing; total: 48pp); Incorporeal +5 (source: Alien-soul self [vulnerable to 'mystical' based attacks]; extra: Mental Blast (Touch only), Ghost Touch; total: 20pp); Postcognition +2 (source: Alien; extra: Precongnition; flaw: Uncontrollable; total: 6pp); Teleportation +11 (source: Alien; extra: Portal; Stunt: Extended Teleport; flaw: Extended Only (no matter the distance, 'stunned' for one round after teleport); total: 22pp)
WEAKNESS: Adversary [father; major] (-10pp)



Let me know what you think... oh yea Raven and Terra are already BEST friends... not  Kevin is doing a good job playing Terra as a slight... difficult child just as an FYI....


----------



## Super Girl (Nov 20, 2004)

Karl, what exactly is common knoweldge about the Justice League Members?  I mean, what would Catherine know about Wonder Woman?  The Super Heros are really famous so I was wondering what the public knows of their history, powers, etc.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 20, 2004)

Public Knowledge of the Justice League members...

*the Batman*, leader. Master tactician and most people are afraid of him. Secret ID. Unknown powers but rumored to be 'just human' (others can't believe he is not some kind of meta)
*Superman*, secondary leader. Alien raised by the government. Upholds the ideals of the country and is loved by most people. Powers are super-strength, speed, flight protection and ray-beam eyes. Is said to be able to survive in space without any aid.
*Wonderwoman*. Unknown origin but rumored to be some kind 'princess' from the strange 'Paradise Island' located in the Mediterranean Sea. Also calls herself Diana when appearing in public. Powers included super-strength, speed, flight, protection. She often appears with either or golden spear or lasso. Can deflect bullets with some silver bracers.
*the Flash*. Fastest man alive. When appearing in public, he almost seems to be a red blur; always in motion. Power super speed that causes lightning like electric discharges when he runs 
*Abin Sur*. Also called the Green Lantern, redskin alien and Earth's member of the Green Lantern Core (an semi-mystical group of aliens said to patrol the universe against danger).  Power ring that can create almost anything imagined. 
*Green Arrow*. Master bowman and acrobatic. Unknown identity
*Plastic Man*. somewhat crazy hero that can stretch and take on almost any form at will.
*Warrior*. Guy Garden, powers granted by some alien experiment, that can form different weapons, armors and equipment seemly out of his own skin
*Aquaman*. Supposed prince of the lost city of Atlantis.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes, I see that Terra and Raven are getting along swimmingly.      If I may, I'd like to try my hand at building Raven, to see what I come up with.  I'll send you a writeup shortly!

-DN


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 21, 2004)

Sure knock yourself out 

NOTE that I really don't want more then ONE weakness for a character (and I would prefer that she keep that one I assigned in my write up of her).


----------



## Radiant (Nov 24, 2004)

Karl, would post damage bonus etc but don't have my stats handy right now. Still searching through my disks and getting all my data set up on my new pc.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 24, 2004)

ah, here she is...
using dodge specifically against Nightwing for another+1. And Cassandra doesn't loose her dodge and dex bonus to defense up to her level in combat sense.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 24, 2004)

Yep... took that into account, but still lose Evasion... which is the worst part 

Will change your dodge (forgot to do that for Nightwing also but you still hit with a 31)

Do you want to re-sent you back a copy of your character?


----------



## Radiant (Nov 24, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Yep... took that into account, but still lose Evasion... which is the worst part
> 
> Will change your dodge (forgot to do that for Nightwing also but you still hit with a 31)
> 
> Do you want to re-sent you back a copy of your character?




cool, still hurts but better than loosing half of her defense.
Thanks but I found her again. Thankfully I was able to save my old hardrive.


----------



## DocHazard (Nov 24, 2004)

Sorry I went MIA there for a few days.  I've posted and Robin is at breakfast. 

Doc


----------



## Radiant (Nov 24, 2004)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Looking at Super boy with an excited look "Wait, did Nightwing say he was going to fight Batgirl? We gotta go see this!" Garfield gets up from the table hurredly walking over to Cassie he grabs her by both shoulders excitedly "You want to go see the Batman's protege's fight? It's gotta be amazing." Garfield has a big smile on his face.




lol


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 24, 2004)

I am going to be at the Mid Ohio Con in Columbus this weekend.  I do not know when I will be bale to post before that, so don't look for me until Monday.  I will try to get online if I can but, I cannot promise anything.

Please auto-pilot Hawk until I return.  Sorry for the hold up.

Happy Thanksgiving!!

Nuke


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 24, 2004)

Yea I figure most people will be out for the weekend... AND I will delay posting the field trip until Monday... as I want everyone around if possible 

Until then lots happening


----------



## Radiant (Nov 24, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Yea I figure most people will be out for the weekend... AND I will delay posting the field trip until Monday... as I want everyone around if possible
> 
> Until then lots happening




well, me's busy, Cassandra has other worries than field trips right now.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 24, 2004)

Kewl...

Oh and Radiant you are suppose to have a character for Trilling Pulp Adventures right 

hehehe


----------



## Elfy (Nov 24, 2004)

Hmmmm...not sure why GM said that Tara goes along with Cassie, Garfield, and Toni to the sparing match, since her player specifically said that she 'just missed' seeing them leave.  I dislike inconsistancies =/

Possibly she might find out about it on her own and go there to see 'what's up' or whatever though. This would explain why Garfield is talking to her in his most recent post.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 24, 2004)

Hmm I must have missed that from Kevin's post. Let me re-read it and I will edit if need be


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 24, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...not sure why GM said that Tara goes along with Cassie, Garfield, and Toni to the sparing match, since her player specifically said that she 'just missed' seeing them leave.  I dislike inconsistancies =/
> 
> Possibly she might find out about it on her own and go there to see 'what's up' or whatever though. This would explain why Garfield is talking to her in his most recent post.





that's what I assumed...  I'm used to Karl ignoring me though.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 25, 2004)

Bastard 
I was just reading the posts fast and missed that part of it   sorry about that... BUT Beast Boy inviting her along is allowed


----------



## Elfy (Nov 25, 2004)

Well, if she's there, then post for her, dude =)

Been holding off posting until it's resolved whether she is or isn't actually present with Cassie, Garfield, and Toni ; )


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm assming Logan invited her... if Terra wishs to be there she is YA!


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 25, 2004)

> Arsenal comes down there, looking a little tired and he see's Vic and Hank watching TV, and the rest in the kitchen eating breakfast. There is a new girl sitting next to Red Tornado... cute but a little strange looking.




Umm..Did you not want me to have Arsenal oversleep as I wrote?


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 25, 2004)

That was at 9:15 right  hmm well you could have been down in a minute or so... or did you go back to sleep...just trying to make sure everyone has a chance to be involved... sorry about that


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 25, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> That was at 9:15 right  hmm well you could have been down in a minute or so... or did you go back to sleep...just trying to make sure everyone has a chance to be involved... sorry about that




LOL s'okay my last sentence was "With silence again prevailing, Roy easily slipped back into his coma-like sleep."
But story-wise if you need me down there I dont have a problem. Otherwise I planned on having Roy be "fashionably late"


----------



## Elfy (Nov 25, 2004)

GM's been 'glossing' over character posts lately "Bad GM, it's spanking time!" =3


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 25, 2004)

Yea I am sorry... I am trying to post to fast at some times... I will be better, promise. Just have to pay attention to everything that is going on


----------



## Elfy (Dec 1, 2004)

Not really much of a point in going to the room with Tara being handicapped by lack of any earth to manipulate.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 1, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Not really much of a point in going to the room with Tara being handicapped by lack of any earth to manipulate.



Same with most of us not having been tested... maybe just a FF to the trip now that the holidays are over?


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 1, 2004)

hehe... well the FULL Danger Room will allow Terra to use her full powers  otherwise it is outside for you


----------



## Elfy (Dec 4, 2004)

Actually, Cassie kinda likes Garfield - Tara has dibs on him of course ; )

Don't forget - girls *really* like shopping together - especially shopping for clothing - it's girl thing =)


----------



## Gideon (Dec 5, 2004)

woohoo, 15 year old Garfield can rejoice...


The only thing girls like to do more than shop together is to go to the bathroom together.  At least in my meager experience.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 5, 2004)

Bathrooms **Nod Nod** yep =)


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 5, 2004)

Kitty likes everyone so far except for Hawk, so Beast Boy is on her goodside, though the shirts/skins comment didn't help Risk's case out much.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 5, 2004)

hehe... yep, that line never does work does it  

Risk is mostly a jock who's got super-powers! Aqualad a warrior trained fish out of water, Cyborg a jock who lost everything and now looks like a freak (hes wearing a hat also with some bulky cloths to hide most of his cybernetics), Argent a rich girl who's skin was turning white before she got her powers. 

And now for some wrinkles...


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 6, 2004)

Spoiler for *Beast Boy* only please...



Spoiler



OK I wrote a few quite animals. Note that many times I did not max out the powers for these animals, just as not always a good idea  but I did exceed the PL max with the T-Rex but only by 1 point so not terrible) 

Gorilla: Large Animal; Defense 16/13 flat (-1 size); SPD: 40ft/20ft Climbing, 20ft Jump; Melee +8 (unarmed slam +6S)
Skills: Intimidation +6
POWERS: Growth 4 ranks (Immovability, Protection, Super-Strength; +5ft Reach), Natural/Weapon (Stun) Strike +2, Movement: Climbing/Clinging +4 and Leaping +4 

Bat: Diminutive Animal; Defense 21/18 flat (+4 size); SPD 5ft/45ft flight; Attack +13 to hit (unarmed bite +1L)
Skills: Hide +17
POWERS: Shirking 9, Natural Weapon +1 (lethal), Movement: Flight 9, PS: Dark Vision, Ultra-Hearing

Bear; Medium Animal (like a North American black bear); SPD 40ft; Attack +9 (slam +2S) or (bite/claw +6L)
Skills: Intimidation +4
POWERS: Growth 2 ranks (Immovability, Protection, Super-Strength); Movement 2, Natural Weapon (lethal) +4; PS: Dark Vision

Bear, big: Large Animal (like North American Grizzle bear); Defense 16/13 (-1 size); SPD 40ft; Attack +8 (unarmed slam +4S) or (bite/claw +8L) 
Skill: Intimidation +6
POWERS: Growth 4 ranks (Immovability, Protection, Super-Strength; +5ft Reach), Natural/Weapon (lethal) +4, PS: Dark Vision

Bear, really big; Large Animal (Polar or Cave Bear); Defense 16/13 (-1 size); SPD 40ft; Attack +8 (unarmed slam +6S) or (bite/claw +9L)
Skills: Intimidation +8
POWERS: Growth 6 ranks Immovability, Protection, Super-Strength; Extra Reach +5ft), Natural Weapon (lethal) +3; PS: Dark Vision

Crocodile/Alligator: Medium animal; Spd 20 ft., swim 30 ft.; Atk +9 melee (slam/tail slab +4S) or (unarmed bite +6L)
Skills: Intimidation +4
POWERS: Growth 2 ranks (Immovability, Protection, Super-Strength); Movement 6 (swim), Natural Weapon (stun) +2 (lethal) +4; PS: Amphibious, Scent

Elephant: Huge animal; Defense 15/12 (-2 size); SPD 50ft; Attack +7 (unarmed slam +8S) or (tusk stab +9L)
Skills: Intimidation +11
POWERS: Growth 8 ranks (Immovability, Protection, Super-Strength; +10ft Reach), Natural Weapon (lethal) +1

Leopard: Medium animal; SPD 50ft, leap 25ft; Attack +9 (bite/claw +6L)
POWERS: Movement 4 running, 5 leaping, Natural Weapon (lethal) +6; PS: Dark Vision

Lion/Tiger; Large animal; Defense 16/13 (-1 size); SPD 50ft; leap 20ft; Attack +8 (unarmed slam +4S) or (bite/claw +8L); PS: Dark Vision
Skills: Intimidation +7
POWERS: Growth 4 ranks (Immovability, Protection, Super-Strength; +5ft Reach), Movement 4 (leap), Natural Weapon (lethal) +4; PS: Dark Vision

Octopus, medium: Medium animal; SPD 45ft swim; Attack +9 (unarmed slam +2S)
Skills: Intimidation +5
POWERS: Growth 2 ranks (Immovability, Protection, Super-Strength), Movement 9 swimming; PS: Amphibious, Extra Limb

Porpoise/Dolphin: Medium animal; SPD 45ft swim; Attack +9 (unarmed slam +2S)
Skills: Intimidation +5
POWERS: Growth 2 ranks (Immovability, Protection, Super-Strength), Movement 9 swimming; PS: Amphibious, Dark Vision

Rhinoceros: Large animal; Defense 16/13 (-1size); SPD 50ft; Attack +8 (unarmed Slam +4S) or (tusk stab +9L)
Skills: Intimidation +7
POWERS: Growth 4 ranks (Immovability, Protection, Super-Strength; +5ft Reach), Movement 2 running, Natural Weapon (lethal) +5

Snake, constrictor: Large animal; Defense 16/13 (-1size); Attack +8 (unarmed Slam +4S) or (bite +6L)
Skills: Intimidation +7
POWERS: Growth 4 ranks (Immovability, Protection, Super-Strength; +5ft Reach), Natural Weapon (lethal) +2; PS: Extra limbs  

Wolf: Medium animal; SPD 55ft, leap 20ft; Attack +9 (bite +4L)
POWERS: Movement 5 running, 4 leaping, Natural Weapon (lethal) +4; PS: Dark Vision, Scent

T-REX!; Huge animal; Defense 15/12 (-2 size); SPD 60ft; Attack +7 (unarmed slam +9S) or (bite +10L)
Skills: Intimidation +12
POWERS: Growth 9 ranks (Immovability, Protection, Super-Strength; +10ft Reach), Natural Weapon (lethal) +1, Movement 2 (running); PS: Scent


----------



## Radiant (Dec 6, 2004)

well since we're at it. Cassandra's thoughts on her schoolmates:

Wondergirl: that smiling girl who seems to get along with everyone. Most likely a decent fighter, mostly due to superpowers. Too self confident to be weak but obviously not bothering with training.

Dove: friendly/inneficent brother of Hawk

Hawk: Only one who acts in any understandable way so far. Probably a decent fighter. Could like him.

Argent: Who?

Risk: Who?

Cyborg: Who?

Tara: the loud girl. Will probably get into a fight soon. Maybe with me. 

Beast Boy: gives me a headache. Can't read the body language of that...thing.

Starfire: Roomate, pleasant voice, doesn't bother me at all then I try to sleep.

Superboy: Who?

Cat's eye: Looks funny. Most likely with good close-combat potential but has neither training nor self-confidence. Will either adapt or break. Hope she adapts, don't know why.

Arsenal: Who?

Robin: Don't know anything about him but he's from the family so he's allright. Just hope he doesn't find out the truth...

Raven: there's more to her than I can see yet. She's dangerous in some way. Could like her.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 7, 2004)

> Raven: there's more to her than I can see yet. She's dangerous in some way. Could like her.




Yay!  Raven almost has a friend!


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 7, 2004)

Kitty has 2, er well, almost


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 7, 2004)

Wondergirl: very nice to me, my best fiend here at school, we get along very well

Dove: never really met

Hawk: he made fun of me

Argent: She is Nice, but were both kind of weird, so its ok

Risk: Flirty, very uh...Male(not in a good way)

Cyborg: Who?

Tara: pushy, but nice

Beast Boy: talks a lot, he is funny, and energetic and weird

Starfire: never introduced

Superboy: haven't really met him

Cat's eye: Me, yay me!

Arsenal: Who?

Robin: Heard of him, never  introduced

Raven: who?

Batgirl: Intense, scary


----------



## Radiant (Dec 7, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Yay!  Raven almost has a friend!




lol


----------



## Elfy (Dec 7, 2004)

You two forgot about Aqualad and Impulse - now they're sad because you don't have any opinion of them at all ; )


----------



## Radiant (Dec 7, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> You two forgot about Aqualad and Impulse - now they're sad because you don't have any opinion of them at all ; )




if we allready forgot them they fall under the "who" categorie...


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 7, 2004)

I am enjoying the game quite a bit.  A couple of things throw me off a little, aside from the massive amount of player/characters (which is cool).

The emphasis of the game, when I signed up, was that it was Ultimate Titans.  Most of the characters seem to be based off of Teen Titans Go.  I know a lot of people are familiar with different versions/eras of the characters or just like different traits but it is an odd mix and throws me off at times.  The "Ultimates" and TT Go are about as far away from each other as I can think of.

The other thing is the pacing of the game.  It seems like we are playing it two different events at once.  People are posting to one event and the next person is posting to something that happened and event or two before that.  Is anyone else having problems with this or is it just me (cause I do get that a lot).

Like I said, I like the game, not trying to gripe, just seeing if I am the only one with these thoughts.


Speaking of thoughts, here's my version of Hawk's thoughts on the group.


Wondergirl: _Cute. Probably tough.  A little too "cool-clique-cheerleader."_

Dove:  _Heh.  He has his moments. _ 

Argent:  _Sorta hot.  No idea beyond that._ 

Risk: _Seems okay.  Too worried about his "image."_

Cyborg: _Helluva guy._

Tara: _Pain in the sandbox.  But powerful and she knows it._

Beast Boy: _Annoying.  Should be powerful, doubt he'll ever know it._

Starfire: _Holy freaking hot!  But her mind is on another planet.  Seems like she can handle herself._

Superboy: _'S'    Bit of a 'tude, we'll see._

Cat's eye:  _A little strange (attitude, he doesn't mind the looks).  Might be okay if she relaxes a little._ 

Arsenal: _Self absorbed and cocky.  Possible weak link._

Robin: _Supposed to be some kind of kid-nightwing.  Don't see it_.

Raven: _Strange.  Freak.  Why is she here instead of a mental hospital._

Batgirl:  _Cool.  Tough.  Hot.  Confident._ 

Aqualad:  _A bit odd, never gonna fit in.  Lame powers, might be able to kick some butt._

Impulse:  _Annoying.  Might be useful in battle.  Otherwise send him, Beast Boy and Terra to Project: Titan West._

Ooopps!  Almost forgot...

Nightwing:  _Seems okay.  Kinda cool.  Pretty confident.  Curious if he can back it all up._

Red Tornado:  _Strange.  How does he hear, he has no ears.  _


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 7, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> The emphasis of the game, when I signed up, was that it was Ultimate Titans.  Most of the characters seem to be based off of Teen Titans Go.  I know a lot of people are familiar with different versions/eras of the characters or just like different traits but it is an odd mix and throws me off at times.  The "Ultimates" and TT Go are about as far away from each other as I can think of.




 hehe well some are more 'ultimite' then others... with a few 'secret' origins out there. Some are a bit more 'go' like BUT like Starfire, she was REALLY innocent and out of sorts in the old TT when she first appeared. Beast Boy has always been sort of the goof off, sort of a defense of being green I think. Also I have always thought Ultimite was 'modern re-telling' which can mean lots of different stuff... BUT don't worry... bad stuff is a coming... 90210 is not all that will happen




			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> The other thing is the pacing of the game.  It seems like we are playing it two different events at once.  People are posting to one event and the next person is posting to something that happened and event or two before that.  Is anyone else having problems with this or is it just me (cause I do get that a lot).





Yes that can be a problem with PbP when you have some people who post ALL the time and some people who post once at most a day.  When I first started PbP I was in a game like that... I got to post maybe once a day, but others were posting ten times easy each. It was hard to keep up.

The only suggesting I can make is post to the post you want you and Quote part of it (maybe not all of it), even if it is 'back in time'. You MIGHT want to read all the posts you have missed first though as conversations can get confusing if you don't 

And it is about it take a 180 turn


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 8, 2004)

Elfy, If Kitty is picking up the wrong signals, let me know, don't want to make you uncomfortable.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 8, 2004)

Kitty is picking up the correct signals from Cassie if you are asking me if Cassie would like to be more than just platonic friends with her. Cassie is attracted to Kitty in the romantic sense as well as in the friendship sense, but I wasn't sure how you felt about such a relationship between them and didn't want to offend you or make you feel uncomfortable, so I have been trying to 'tread softly' in that area to see how you react with Kitty in character.

I would be quiet happy to pursue a romantic relationship between them if you are agreeable to doing so. Just let me know how you feel about it.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 8, 2004)

I am cool with it.  I have been trying to have kitty come across as confused about how she feels, but open to it, definitely open to it.  It would pretty much have to be Cassie that makes the first move though, kitty would be to scared to, but once something happened, she would be ok with continuing.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 8, 2004)

Okie Dokie =)


----------



## Elfy (Dec 8, 2004)

Karl,

You keep refering to Kitty's heroic name as being 'Cat's Eyes' (plural), but (correct me it I'm mistaken Super Girl), I believe that Super Girl intended it to be in the singluar tense, as in 'Cat's Eye' and like a cat's-eye chrysoberyl gemstone ; )


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 9, 2004)

Hmm you are correct... not sure why I am doing that... all I can say is D'OH 

OK big post coming in just a second


----------



## Gideon (Dec 9, 2004)

Shapes look good karl.  I wasn't sure how you wanted them to work.

On the 'style' or 'age' of the game, I don't really know the different ages.  I haven't read the comic book before and most of the research I did for Beast Boy was Internet style.  If you have any suggestions, I'll at least take them into consideration.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 9, 2004)

Well I am sure we are all adults here BUT the rule of "Don't post anything that would offend Morrus's mom" or some such it changes swear words autoatically I think. So $%&@@!! is fine with me


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 9, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Attack=  +2 charge, +3 ramming, +1 attack focus, +12 melee.  19-20 Improved Critical.  -2 Defense (from 19).  I need a save against DC 19 or I take +3 damage from ramming.
> ...











*OOC:*










*OOC:*




I dont have the Book with me, but I don't think Ramming gives a bonus to hit, just damage.



			
				Elfy said:
			
		

> OOC: Full Move Flying Sprint following alongside Kitty as she leaps towards the food court. Defense bonus +1 for Aerial Combat. Will use Deflection as a free action for herself or Kitty, should either be attacked. Will use Hero Point to re-roll if Cassie suffers a Damage save result worse than Stunned.




I know for sure they changed Deflection in the Errata

p. 65: Deflection
Action: Half

Delete the last sentence of the first paragraph. (You can move in the same round you deflect, but the number of actions you can take in a round limits you.) Replace the Automatic extra with the following:

• Rapid: You can use Deflection as a free action rather than a half action. This allows you to deflect without a readied action to do so. For an additional extra, you can use Deflection as a reaction, taking no effort on your part. You can deflect without a readied action and suffer no penalties for deflecting multiple attacks in a round.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 9, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> I am enjoying the game quite a bit.  A couple of things throw me off a little, aside from the massive amount of player/characters (which is cool).
> 
> The emphasis of the game, when I signed up, was that it was Ultimate Titans.  Most of the characters seem to be based off of Teen Titans Go.  I know a lot of people are familiar with different versions/eras of the characters or just like different traits but it is an odd mix and throws me off at times.  The "Ultimates" and TT Go are about as far away from each other as I can think of.




Could say the same but as long as the game is fun I don't mind. Plus we haven't seen too much of the characters yet, who knows how much they are changed. No matter what universe, first day at school can suck but most are not gritty...
Plus villains going in random mass killing allready seems to make the game a lot more gritty.
Karl said from the start it won't be as dark as the originals. 
Wow, that was a long way to say: I don't care as long as it's fun. 
As a last mention I didn't even have an idea on how to make Cassandra's backround even darker than it is. It's tweaked a bit in that it is normal in the ultimate series that people actualy get injured and killed in fights but in the end there ain't so much difference.



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> The other thing is the pacing of the game.  It seems like we are playing it two different events at once.  People are posting to one event and the next person is posting to something that happened and event or two before that.  Is anyone else having problems with this or is it just me (cause I do get that a lot).
> 
> Like I said, I like the game, not trying to gripe, just seeing if I am the only one with these thoughts.




That happens a lot in most games I'm in. Can be confusing but sometimes people just don't get to post a reaction in time and don't want to miss the chance for a bit more in-character interaction. I just generaly try to write anything that could change the "current" timeline.
For my part I just see them as short flashbacks, that helps.



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Speaking of thoughts, here's my version of Hawk's thoughts on the group.
> 
> Batgirl:  _Cool.  Tough.  Hot.  Confident._




 didn't  think anyone would actualy like a slightly deranged icecube like Cassandra.


----------



## DocHazard (Dec 9, 2004)

*Sorry...*

Karl,
     Karl, sorry I've been MIA the week or so.  My job gets crazy this time of year and I am working 12+ hours a day.  I was sitting here this morning (our sever is down) and just realized that I'd neglected to post anything.  I still want to participate, so if you are OK with it I'll start posting again.  I've put a daily reminder in my Outlook to remind me to post (it's sad that it's come to that, but such is the life of a guy that does what I do).  Let me know. 

Thanks!
DocH


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hero4Hire,
You are absolutely right!  That is how I read it, that is how I understood it, that is not how I posted it.  Thanks for noticing, I will have to edit.

Everyone,
I am enjoying the game as well.  It is just a bit different and crazier than expected.  Karl has obviously put a lot of work into it and it shows.  I am not going anywhere (unfortunately that means neither is Hawk!!).


Nuke


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 9, 2004)

Just figured I would ask, Elfy and I are good with having Cassie and Kitty being _together_, does anyone have any issues with it?


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 9, 2004)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> Just figured I would ask, Elfy and I are good with having Cassie and Kitty being _together_, does anyone have any issues with it?



Nah, not really.  

Threw me a bit at first but it doesn't matter to me.  Your characters, right?

Nuke


----------



## Radiant (Dec 9, 2004)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> Just figured I would ask, Elfy and I are good with having Cassie and Kitty being _together_, does anyone have any issues with it?




nope, neither with Gideon's cursing nor the amoung ot shooping that can be done in three hours. 
First it's a game and second I don't have a problem with it in r/l either.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 9, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I know for sure they changed Deflection in the Errata




And the GM and I know for sure that Wonder Girl has the 'Rapid' Extra, and 'Deflect Others' Extra as well, so she can do a Full Action and still use Deflection to protect* herself and Kitty who's adjacent to her - neat, huh ; )

*Except, obviously, someone attacking from an expected quarter as part of a surprise attack, and she does suffer a -2 cumulative penalty per defection attempted after the first one in any individual round as well, since she only has 'Rapid' x1.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 9, 2004)

DocHazard said:
			
		

> Karl,
> Karl, sorry I've been MIA the week or so.  My job gets crazy this time of year and I am working 12+ hours a day.  I was sitting here this morning (our sever is down) and just realized that I'd neglected to post anything.  I still want to participate, so if you are OK with it I'll start posting again.  I've put a daily reminder in my Outlook to remind me to post (it's sad that it's come to that, but such is the life of a guy that does what I do).  Let me know.
> 
> Thanks!
> DocH




Totally understandable man... we have a few MIA and I don't mind NPCing your character until you come back around. Work and real-life get in the way at times (for me to, as my work has been pretty crazy right now also).

Kevin P where are you


----------



## kid A (Dec 9, 2004)

> *Originally Posted by Super Girl*
> _Just figured I would ask, Elfy and I are good with having Cassie and Kitty being together, does anyone have any issues with it?_




i have no problems with this in game or real life, so yeah, go for it.

-kid A


----------



## Elfy (Dec 9, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> nor the amoung ot shooping that can be done in three hours.




The 'hurricane blitz' shopping spree was entertaining =)


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 9, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> The 'hurricane blitz' shopping spree was entertaining =)




    my fingers ran away with me


----------



## Elfy (Dec 9, 2004)

Hee =)


----------



## Gideon (Dec 9, 2004)

Eric's Grandma, check.

cool with Cassie and kitty = (cool with cassie and kitty + 1)


----------



## Elfy (Dec 9, 2004)

Heh Heh - funny =)

I could just imagine Garfield having a dream where he is 'Da Guy' with a female teammate under each arm and the rest of his female teammates either hanging off of him or sitting at his feet cooing and swooning him. Yep, I could see him having a dream like that...then Tara shows up and kicks his butt back into reality =3


----------



## Gideon (Dec 9, 2004)

Uh-huh, stoopid reality.  I am thinking Garfield will respond to the relationship with a mixture of two reactions.

Lebians!  RAWK!  and Darnit, there goes two hotties from the dating pool.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 9, 2004)

Hahahaha - I really belly laughed on that one - that was pretty funny =P


----------



## Elfy (Dec 10, 2004)

I was going to hold off, but since the 'cat' ; ) has been let out of the bag now (in OOC anyway), I thought that I'd go ahead and post Cassie's thoughts on her teammates since some of you have already done so with your characters. Perhaps you might find it somewhat entertaining to read =)

***

Girls

Argent: Toni seems nice and outgoing. She is my current roommate, but we've not talked much yet. I'm not sure what her abilities are. She seems to like Cody. I like her.

Batgirl: Cassandra is skilled at combat, but she seems to be socially challenged. Maybe she would teach me how to fight better. She seems to like Tim and Nightwing. I like her.

Cat's Eye: I've only known Kitty for a few hours, but already I really like her an awful lot and I want be close to her. She doesn't seem confident in herself, but she seems fast, agile, strong, and to have enhanced senses. She seems to like me and she's really cute too. I really like her an awful lot and I hope we can get together. I like cats.

Raven: Raven. I think that's her real name too. She seems to be a quiet, loner type of girl. I don't really know anything about her yet. She’s a girl, so I will probably like her.

Starfire: Kori is a cute and bubbly girl with big boobs. The guys stare at her a lot. I've not spend any time with her yet, but she seems nice as well as pretty. I'm not sure what her abilities are yet. She seems to like Tim. I like her. She has big boobs. Why can’t my boobs be bigger?

Terra: Tara is spunky, and I like that part of her, but she's so anti-social. She has destructive earth powers. I think she likes Garfield. She's a girl, so I want to like her, but it’s difficult.

Wondergirl/Cassie: Me.

Boys

Arsenal: Roy seems like a typical male jock. He seems to be very skillful at throwing small objects and has arrows that he's probably good at shooting. Maybe he has trick arrows too. I don’t like him.

Aqualad: Garth seems serious. He can apparently breathe underwater, talk with fish, and is probably strong and able to survive the pressures and coldness of deep underwater. Even though he’s a boy, he seems to have a warrior’s spirit, so he’s probably okay.

Beast Boy: Garfield is funny to be around, although his humor is corny. He has the ability to change into various green animals. He’s funny, so I like him.

Cyborg: Victor is part man and part machine. I don't know much about him but so far he seems like a jock. He’s a boy, so I probably won’t like him.

Dove: Don is a nice guy. A little too nice. He is apparently a martial artist with some powers that show up when he's endangered. Maybe a pacifist too. He’s a boy, but he’s otherwise okay.

Hawk: Hank is Don's brother, but he's otherwise a typical male muscle-head jock. He apparently is also a martial artist with some powers that show up when he's endangered. I don’t like him.

Impulse: Bart seems nice, for a boy, but he talks way too fast and is all flighty. I guess I can understand that. If I could move, react, and think so fast, I'd probably be annoying to normal speed people too. He is super-fast. He’s okay for a boy, but he could be annoying.

Risk: Cody seems like a typical male jock. I'm not sure what his abilities are yet. I don’t like him, especially after his lame 'shirts and skins' comment earlier.

Robin: Tim seems quite. I've not really talked with him though. Since he trained under Batman, he should a skilled martial artist with gadgets like Nightwing and Cassandra. He’s a boy, but he’s probably okay.

Superboy: Conner seems like a typical male jock. He must be powerful since he is related to Superman. I want to see how my abilities compare against his power. He is probably stronger and more durable than me and he can fly too. I will just have to be faster and fight smarter. I hope I can beat him and knock some of that overconfidence out of him. I don’t like him, especially after he put us girls down earlier.


----------



## DocHazard (Dec 10, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Totally understandable man... we have a few MIA and I don't mind NPCing your character until you come back around. Work and real-life get in the way at times (for me to, as my work has been pretty crazy right now also).
> 
> Kevin P where are you




Well, I am back and I plan on trying to post once a day (or as needed for Robin).  Oh...and I too am waiting for some thrilling Pulp action!!!

DocH


----------



## Radiant (Dec 10, 2004)

hurray the boards let me log in again.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 10, 2004)

While I was expecting a super villain team, I wasn't expecting them to have a freakin' army backing them up - daaaaaaamnn! That's a lot'o'mooks =/


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 10, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> While I was expecting a super villain team, I wasn't expecting them to have a freakin' army backing them up - daaaaaaamnn! That's a lot'o'mooks =/




At least they aren't messing up your new leather pants.  Kitty better get a bonus


----------



## Gideon (Dec 10, 2004)

*with the oooh and the ouchie*

Yeah, that is a lot of ouch...like 75 mooks, 4 major baddies at least and some unknown dark lord.  Lets hope he doesn't show up.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 10, 2004)

mooks amok!!!

edit: Oh yea I should add... there are a LOT in this group that can affect big areas and take out lots and lots of them


----------



## Elfy (Dec 10, 2004)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> At least they aren't messing up your new leather pants.  Kitty better get a bonus




That's true, although her normal clothing just got toasted. Fortunately her Wonder Girl uniform underneath is more durable ; )


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 10, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> And the GM and I know for sure that Wonder Girl has the 'Rapid' Extra, and 'Deflect Others' Extra as well, so she can do a Full Action and still use Deflection to protect* herself and Kitty who's adjacent to her - neat, huh ; )
> 
> *Except, obviously, someone attacking from an expected quarter as part of a surprise attack, and she does suffer a -2 cumulative penalty per defection attempted after the first one in any individual round as well, since she only has 'Rapid' x1.




Kewl! It just came up in my tabletop game. So I thought it was a common mistake. Of course I didnt have the benefit of knowing your character's powers. =)

Very nice Extras to have for Wonder Girl


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 10, 2004)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> Just figured I would ask, Elfy and I are good with having Cassie and Kitty being _together_, does anyone have any issues with it?




Nope no problem!
Do you have a problem with Roy having a problem with it? I am trying to roleplay him as a wisemouth, insecure jerk with a heart of gold. 

Being insecure could mean a "knee-jerk" reaction to so-called "alternate" lifestyles.

I also have some mature themes in mind for roleplaying Roy in the future.


----------



## Keia (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey Karl,

Are Cyborg and Red Tornado with us?

Keia
_who's looking for backup . . . or at least more targets other than herself_


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 10, 2004)

Tornado stayed out with the vans SOOO he will be coming in soon
Cyborg went with Raven to the B&N Bookstore but they went seperate ways when the got there and are not together...but he will be making an appearance very soon
Impulse will be making an appearance this round
Risk and Argent will be doing stuff and may or may not be around where the other players can see them... they have their own problems 


OK sooooo Superboy, Robin and Terra... hope that you guys are not NPC'ed again


----------



## Radiant (Dec 10, 2004)

Karl, if possible Cassandra will go for the mooks shooting at Starfire but she'll settle for the nearest group. Taking them down as fast as possible is more important than in which order for her.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 10, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Kewl! It just came up in my tabletop game. So I thought it was a common mistake. Of course I didnt have the benefit of knowing your character's powers. =)
> 
> Very nice Extras to have for Wonder Girl




Yep! The Superman family's got the power/durability thing, but the Wonder Woman family - we've got the deflection thing down pat - woooo! ; )

I have been holding off on posting Wonder Girl's sheet because I was hoping to have her square off one-on-one against Superboy in a training session...but Superboy's player has been a rather sporadic poster thus far...and this combat is revealing most of her combat stats anyways, so I guess it doesn't really much matter anymore. I'll probably post her before much longer...though Superboy's player shouldn't look at her until after they get a chance to go head to head, okay? - it's more fun that way ; )

Wonder Girl is only the second character that I made with MnM - I am happy with how she is turning out so far =)

I was really looking forward to seeing your Strongarm character in action in that other MnM game that we were in together - too bad that game went poof just after it got started =(


----------



## Elfy (Dec 10, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Nope no problem!
> Do you have a problem with Roy having a problem with it? I am trying to roleplay him as a wisemouth, insecure jerk with a heart of gold.
> 
> Being insecure could mean a "knee-jerk" reaction to so-called "alternate" lifestyles.
> ...




Nope. I have no problem with it as a player =) Cassie already doesn't like him though since she considers him to be a showoff womanizer - heh heh ; )


----------



## Elfy (Dec 10, 2004)

Wow, I really didn't expect the mall to turn in to a warzone - it's kinda scary =/ Why couldn't they have attacked during the boring museum tour instead of ruining a perflectly fine shopping adventure - oh well =(


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 10, 2004)

Impulse depending on where he was could have stopped anyone from dying or even getting hurt by falling debris.  Extraordinary effort to pick up levitation and area, and poof, all the nasty stuff lowered gently to the ground.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 10, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Nope. I have no problem with it as a player =) Cassie already doesn't like him though since she considers him to be a showoff womanizer - heh heh ; )




No problem for me, but, Kitty would probably get pretty upset about it, she'd need comforting


----------



## Elfy (Dec 10, 2004)

I imagine that Cassie'll have that pretty much covered =)


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 10, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> I imagine that Cassie'll have that pretty much covered =)




Sex is nice and all, but nothing beats being cuddled to make a girl feel better.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 10, 2004)

Of course =)


----------



## Elfy (Dec 10, 2004)

Why does Batgirl have 6 Stun? Stun damage heals at 1 point per each minute after it happens regardless of strenuous activity or not and it's certainly been more than 6 minutes since her sparing match with Nightwing ; )


----------



## Elfy (Dec 10, 2004)

Does anyone have a link to an image of the comicbook version of the Fearsome Five (I think that's what they're called)? I saw Mammoth and Gizmo in the new Titans series, but not Psimon, Shimmer (they say she's dead), or Jinx and it'd be nice to see what they actually look like =)


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 10, 2004)

Have projects and finals for about another week... then should be fairly regular for about a month until classes start again.

Try Titan Tower - they have LOTS of resources on almost everything Titan.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 10, 2004)

I posted this link back on page four...

http://www.titanstower.com/meetingalpha.html

look them up as Fearsome Five...that first picture is what I based them on... although I liked the old Gizmo better, short dude, beard, green hood and googles... not bald mutant!?!

This has bios on just about everyone the Titans have ever run into... and something I will be using a lot of 

Oh as Kevin can tell you my fav D.C. Villain of ALL time... Deathstroke... look for him soon (and some are looking for me sooner then others... and you know who you are )


----------



## Elfy (Dec 10, 2004)

Thank you. I didn't know that site also showed the villains as well as the heroes. So now I know =)

The new Titans series shows Gizmo with head hair and a beard, so they must have thought the baldy version was silly looking too =)

Hmmm...Jinx from Titans Go is much cooler looking =/ - oh well - at least I know what she looks like in the comicbooks =)


----------



## Elfy (Dec 10, 2004)

Hmmm...you have leaved me a little confusaled now =/

You said the first picture is what you are basing them off of, and in fact Gizmo and Mammoth look that way in the recent Titans series, but you seems to indicate that you are using the bald version of Gizmo instead, even though you like the bearded version better, which leads me to believe that you actually mean the image on the right labeled "THE REVAMPED FEARSOME FIVE" even though most people would interpret first picture to be the left one since we read left to right - soooooo - please clairfy for me which you mean please =/


----------



## Elfy (Dec 11, 2004)

Hmmmm...The rules for Extra Effort mentions that your character can gain a Power Extra or Power Stunt for one round at the cost of being Fatigued, with the option to use a Hero Point to prevent the fatigue. Okay. I get that part. I realize also that a Power Stunt is a type of feat. Okay. Umm...I gather that that Mammoth uses extra effort to gain the Heroic Surge standard feat while using a Villain Point to prevent him from suffering fatigue. Umm...okay.

So to clarify then, it is perfectly fine to use Extra Effort to gain a standard feat for one round? And...um...what if that standard feat has prerequisites that your character doesn't meet? Can you still use Extra Effort to gain it even though your character doesn't meet those prerequisites? Hmmm...just trying to fully understand my options in this time of crisis =/


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 11, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Hmmm...you have leaved me a little confusaled now =/
> 
> You said the first picture is what you are basing them off of, and in fact Gizmo and Mammoth look that way in the recent Titans series, but you seems to indicate that you are using the bald version of Gizmo instead, even though you like the bearded version better, which leads me to believe that you actually mean the image on the right labeled "THE REVAMPED FEARSOME FIVE" even though most people would interpret first picture to be the left one since we read left to right - soooooo - please clairfy for me which you mean please =/




heehe sorry I am easily confused myself... the Revamped Fearsome Five are who I am using except for Gizmo


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 11, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...The rules for Extra Effort mentions that your character can gain a Power Extra or Power Stunt for one round at the cost of being Fatigued, with the option to use a Hero Point to prevent the fatigue. Okay. I get that part. I realize also that a Power Stunt is a type of feat. Okay. Umm...I gather that that Mammoth uses extra effort to gain the Heroic Surge standard feat while using a Villain Point to prevent him from suffering fatigue. Umm...okay.
> 
> So to clarify then, it is perfectly fine to use Extra Effort to gain a standard feat for one round? And...um...what if that standard feat has prerequisites that your character doesn't meet? Can you still use Extra Effort to gain it even though your character doesn't meet those prerequisites? Hmmm...just trying to fully understand my options in this time of crisis =/




Yes I often forget that myself when I say "Spend a HP to get an extra/stunt/feat BUT by the rules it is "Extra Effort, spending a HP to ignore fatigue.

As for your second quesrion, I don't think it is very well defined BUT I generally let you get away without prereq, simply cause you can get a whole new power why not a feat? NOW having said that... I would like at least a reasonable explanation. IF you suddenly can see in the dark... why? That kind of stuff


----------



## Elfy (Dec 11, 2004)

Okie Dokie then =)


----------



## Radiant (Dec 11, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Why does Batgirl have 6 Stun? Stun damage heals at 1 point per each minute after it happens regardless of strenuous activity or not and it's certainly been more than 6 minutes since her sparing match with Nightwing ; )




because I forgot 
On the bright side it really show how screwed up she must look right now...


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 11, 2004)

Not that it will matter for this battle... but I am going to use a slightly gritter 'Healing' time-scale...

You can recover 1 point of Stun every 10 minutes
You can recover 1 point of Lethal every 12 hours
Disabled stops all healing and disabled is 'healed' (as normal)

For 'normal' people I go even slower... 1 stun and hour and 1 lethal ever other day

Batgirl would still have healed her 6 stun in the two hours sense then


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 11, 2004)

Out of curiousity, how will the fast healing feat factor in to the healing time?


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 11, 2004)

half all the rates (so five minutes, and 6 hours)


----------



## Radiant (Dec 11, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Batgirl would still have healed her 6 stun in the two hours sense then




good thing that. Not that it matters, the guys are all throwing around lethal attacks but every bit helps.
Btw, she's angry now...


----------



## Gideon (Dec 11, 2004)

To clarify;
  I can use a hero point to RAPID TAKEDOWN several of the mooks (BAB worth?)?

Sorry, not completely right in the brain, just trying to sort out the posts clearly.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 11, 2004)

This is my first actual MnM battle experience, but my understanding from the above GM's reply is, yes, you can do that.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 11, 2004)

My first, hardcore, multi-person combat too.  Just did the 1 major bad guy before.  Sometimes being newbies just stinks.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 11, 2004)

I just have to REALLY pay attention to whats going on...

Yea I would allow you to take Rapid Takedown...just IMO Takedown Attack and Rapid Takedown Attack are really only good at hitting lots of mooks... again I would like to see an explaination... but a big Rhino running through a crowd of thugs is good and all


----------



## Elfy (Dec 11, 2004)

hero4hire,

Since Arsenal was Stunned by Jinx's attack, you'd have to use your Hero Point to be unstunned if you want to attack rather than for the Bullseye feat unless we're allowed to spend more than one Hero Point in an individual round, but I thought we were limited to one, or did I misunderstand something? =/


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 11, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> hero4hire,
> 
> Since Arsenal was Stunned by Jinx's attack, you'd have to use your Hero Point to be unstunned if you want to attack rather than for the Bullseye feat unless we're allowed to spend more than one Hero Point in an individual round, but I thought we were limited to one, or did I misunderstand something? =/




I totally missed him getting stunned. D'oh!


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 11, 2004)

okay fixed my post..thx Elfy.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 11, 2004)

Out of curiosity, are we running with massive damage rules in place?  BTW, Kitty's claws have penetrating attack.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 11, 2004)

I generally use them BUT becasue I did not bring that up before this battle... for this one I am not... except for mooks (when they fail their save by like 21 against some of your attacks they are pretty much little pieces)

Next battle yes I will use Massive Damage. Obviously I am using Knockback already. I don't really like Impairment unless running a more realistic campaign and they use a modified version.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 11, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I totally missed him getting stunned. D'oh!




Sorry about that H4H... it was in the red and I should have posted it out more clear...


----------



## Elfy (Dec 11, 2004)

'2 less due to Armor Penetration'
'two less because of Penetrating Attack'

Karl,

What is Armor Penetration and how is it related to the Penetrating Attack Super-Feat? Have you modified the Penetrating Attack to work differently than what is listed under its description, or did I just miss something when I looked through the MnM book? If you've modified it, out of curiosity, how does the Impervious extra now work? Just trying to understand everything =/


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 12, 2004)

Yes, sorry those 'Armor Penatration' should be "Penetration Attack", and the note _should_ read "-X due to protection/armor/FF, two points less due to penatrating"

Sorry about that.... I play WAY to many games and get the different affects I get the descriptions mixed up at times... sorry about that...


----------



## Elfy (Dec 12, 2004)

Hmmm...I still don't get it =/

By the book, the Penetrating Attack doesn't deduct anything from the protective value of the target - it only forces them to make a Damage save if the rank of damage is less than the rank of the target's Protection bonus - or am I misunderstanding =/

You seem to be meaning something else, but I just don't understand what it is =/


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 12, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I still don't get it =/
> 
> By the book, the Penetrating Attack doesn't deduct anything from the protective value of the target - it only forces them to make a Damage save if the rank of damage is less than the rank of the target's Protection bonus - or am I misunderstanding =/
> 
> You seem to be meaning something else, but I just don't understand what it is =/




As far as the errata goes, penetrating attack treats a character with protection as if they had amazing save damage instead, its the same rank.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 12, 2004)

AHHHHHHH what the??

Hmm ok I guess I have still been going off the old rules DAMN ok I am stupid 
I was still using the old rules (post revised with the errata) man the way it is written now is TOTAL different then it was before... good goly miss molly... teach me not read everything again and just assume that it is some way that it use to be... grrrrr I am not to happy with the way it is written as is...

OK again sorry all my faught


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 12, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Sorry about that H4H... it was in the red and I should have posted it out more clear...




Nope it was my fault for not reading everything in its entirety before posting.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 12, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> AHHHHHHH what the??
> 
> Hmm ok I guess I have still been going off the old rules DAMN ok I am stupid
> I was still using the old rules (post revised with the errata) man the way it is written now is TOTAL different then it was before... good goly miss molly... teach me not read everything again and just assume that it is some way that it use to be... grrrrr I am not to happy with the way it is written as is...
> ...




bah, considering how confusing a fight of this scope is you're doing an amazing job.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 12, 2004)

*Great JOOOOOOORRRRRRRBBBB*

I agree with Radiant.   You are doing a pretty amazing job with so many PC's posting actions and all of the NPC's.  Don't worry about a few slips.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 12, 2004)

I disagree.  I expect nothing but exacting perfection from my electronic GMs, and anything less will be met with the most brutal punishments allowed by the International Gaming Convention.


Nah... you're doing fine, Karl....


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 12, 2004)

Karl,
I've been pretty impressed with the work you have put into the game.  Combat has not changed my opinion at all.  

Thanks!
Nuke


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 12, 2004)

thanks... round 3 coming soon... more surprises! more action! more destruction of the innocent mall...


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 12, 2004)

So what happens to a body flung at an armored flying guy?  Any bets on whether the poor guy goes splat?  Or falls down to the First floor?  I seem to recall objects that are used to hit stuff that are not as hard as what is being hit have a tendency to get broke


----------



## Elfy (Dec 12, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> bah, considering how confusing a fight of this scope is you're doing an amazing job.




I agree that you are doing really well - I am just trying to understand how everything works game system wise. I never saw the 'unrevised' MnM core book since I'm new to the system and mine is the 'revised' version =)

For the actual game itself, it's been great so far =)

...although it's become more lethal-gory than I'd prefer it to be - particularly Kitty's last two sets of actions - but I can deal =/


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 12, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> ...although it's become more lethal-gory than I'd prefer it to be - particularly Kitty's last two sets of actions - but I can deal =/




Everyone else is using lethal attack too, I just happen to have succeeded by enough to make the descriptions valid.  Besides, Kitty will have problems dealing with it too.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 12, 2004)

Actually, Cassie's not - she's using non-lethal attacks, but I understand what you mean ; )


----------



## Radiant (Dec 12, 2004)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> Everyone else is using lethal attack too, I just happen to have succeeded by enough to make the descriptions valid.  Besides, Kitty will have problems dealing with it too.




oh come on, Cassandra just killed six people so far. Comparing to the carnage around her no one is will even notice.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 12, 2004)

PC heroes using Lethal attacks...

Batgirl
Beast Boy
Cat's Eye
Hawk
Starfire (maybe doing stun right now, can't remember)

AND again I do tend to make mooks who fail Stun attacks by 20 or more as assumed to be hurt bigtime!


----------



## Elfy (Dec 12, 2004)

"note that 'Improvised Weapons' do your Strength damage or their Hardness and are at -4 to your attack roll."

Of course, Cat's Eye's attack hit anyways, so it doesn't matter this time but...

I don't see this in the book. I look on page 112 Revised, under Improvised Weapons, and there is no mention of a -4 penalty attack penalty when attacking with an improvised weapon. I also don't see it on the Attack Roll Modifiers chart (page 136 Revised) either. Is this another of those first printing - second printing differences -_-;;


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 12, 2004)

Damn, I think is!??! Grrrr... hmm

OK that is one that I liked alot so House Rule... throwning an Improved Weapon (cars, rocks, etc) is a -4 to your attack roll unless you have the *Improved Weapon Proficiency*


----------



## Elfy (Dec 12, 2004)

Seems kinda 'anti-superhero-y' to have a -4 attack penalty for super-strength users using big rocks and things, but whatever you wanna do ^_^;;

Also, since you are using the Massive Damage rules, I wanna refund on my Super-Strength Dual Damage Power Stunt since it's kinda worthless now, ya know? - So I'll drop it and use the PP for something else after this battle, if you don't mind, okay? ^_^;;

Also, I think having Penetrating Attack on her lasso is worthless since Wonder Girls melee attacks do a good deal more damage and anything able to stand up to them isn't going to be bothered by her weaker lasso zap ability - so I might as well fix that too while I'm at it. ^_^;;


----------



## Radiant (Dec 12, 2004)

damn, I'd like to help Raven. But the message is a bit late for me to act on and Cassandra isn't fast enough to get there anyway. Plus she wouldn't let some noisy piece of plastic stop her from finishing an opponent. With Shimmer busy Nightwing can act again which I asume is worth more than anything Cassandra can contribute herself.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 13, 2004)

Yeah, I know what you mean - I'd like to help her too, but I dunno if we can get there is next round of not - but at least Red Tornado is on his way and he shouldn't be affected by Mind Control unless Psimon can affect constructs too - hopefully not ^_^;;


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 13, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Seems kinda 'anti-superhero-y' to have a -4 attack penalty for super-strength users using big rocks and things, but whatever you wanna do ^_^;;




I can kind of see it... hmm I will re-think my thoughts there



			
				Elfy said:
			
		

> Also, since you are using the Massive Damage rules, I wanna refund on my Super-Strength Dual Damage Power Stunt since it's kinda worthless now, ya know? - So I'll drop it and use the PP for something else after this battle, if you don't mind, okay? ^_^;;




if you want but then breaking things might be harder  ALSO it only counts for MOOKS



			
				Elfy said:
			
		

> Also, I think having Penetrating Attack on her lasso is worthless since Wonder Girls melee attacks do a good deal more damage and anything able to stand up to them isn't going to be bothered by her weaker lasso zap ability - so I might as well fix that too while I'm at it. ^_^;;




That I agree with that


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 13, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know what you mean - I'd like to help her too, but I dunno if we can get there is next round of not - but at least Red Tornado is on his way and he shouldn't be affected by Mind Control unless Psimon can affect constructs too - hopefully not ^_^;;




He is not a construct so Mind Control is totally affective against him


----------



## Elfy (Dec 13, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> He is not a construct so Mind Control is totally affective against him




Oh, darn, I thought he was a robot person =/


----------



## Elfy (Dec 13, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> if you want but then breaking things might be harder  ALSO it only counts for MOOKS




Hmmm...I thought after this fight you were going to to it to everyone ^_^;;

Um....why would breaking things be any harder? Why should I need to do Lethal Damage to smash things instead of Non-Lethal smashing - Maybe I just don't understand but I don't recall anywhere in the book saying that Non-Lethal attacks can't break stuff just because it's not alive? =/

I thought 'Lethal' attacks were slashing/piercing attacks, and non-lethal attacks were blunt-impacting attacks - which should break things just find - in fact it should be better at breaking things than slashing/piercing attacks are ^_^;;


----------



## Gideon (Dec 13, 2004)

On the throwing big rocks...it is probably also harder to dodge out of the way of a flying car than something smaller.

Karl, the movement on my water shapes is incorrect by the rules.  They have the Amphibious feat which makes their base move 30 feat and then have movement 9 on top of that adding an extra 9 x 5ft to the movement.  Or 75 ft.  I don't actually know how fast a dolphin swims to know if that is correct.  Just letting you know.

Also, don't beleive Mordane76 with that studying crap.  People in college don't actually do that.  It is a big ruse to keep the uninitiated fooled.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 13, 2004)

No, the Massive Damage does not say Stun Attack do lethal (although if you want to take a -5 Damage mod it can be), only that Lethal can do more the worst you fail your roll by. 
I was saying that Mooks for fail Stun Attacks by over 20, meaning you have a Damage rank of at least 22 and I roll a 1, will take lethal damage. 

And as for breaking stuff I was talking out me $$$ never mind :\

And yep Red Tornado is an NPC, so subjedt to all normal attacks (he has a LOT of immunities though)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 13, 2004)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Karl, the movement on my water shapes is incorrect by the rules.  They have the Amphibious feat which makes their base move 30 feat and then have movement 9 on top of that adding an extra 9 x 5ft to the movement.  Or 75 ft.  I don't actually know how fast a dolphin swims to know if that is correct.  Just letting you know.




Yep I forgot about that... I don't play to many characters with Amphibious and missed that... just add 30ft to each (and remember I did not max out all the Movement powers, remember part of you Weakness with the power


----------



## Elfy (Dec 13, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> although if you want to take a -5 Damage mod it can be




What I meant is that she doesn't want to do lethal damage - I don't plan to have her 'stick her fist' through somebody or ripping their limbs off - eeeewwww. So even through she 'could' do that realistically, I just don't see her ever doing it, and if I really needed to do lethal damage for some reason - say she goes berserk with rage or something, I could just reduce her stun damage DC by 5 to do lethal like you said, right? So it seems like a useless ability to me for her to have  ^_^;;



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> I was talking out me $$$ never mind :\




Does it hurt when you do that? ^_^;;



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> And yep Red Tornado is an NPC, so subjedt to all normal attacks (he has a LOT of immunities though)




Well, maybe he'll do okay - we can only hope ^_^


----------



## Gideon (Dec 13, 2004)

*New Shape*

Beast Boy will try to get there to help Raven as soon as he can but he needed the half action to get up.  So no sprint this turn.

Karl:  With a slightly less impressive nose


Spoiler



I made the knowledge(animals) with a 22 *Cheetah*: Medium animal; SPD 75ft, leap 15ft; Attack +9 (bite +6L)
POWERS:Movement 9 running, 3 leaping, Natural Weapon (lethal) +5; PS: Dark Vision

That puts the cheetah as the fastest of the shapes (w/ sprint at 34 mph) and damage slightly higher than the wolf and slightly lower than the leopard.  I also reduced the leap.  Does it pass inspection?


----------



## Elfy (Dec 13, 2004)

Karl: I just popped your Hotmail with Wonder Girl's updated sheet - I hope you're okay with the changes ^_^

Super Girl: Cassie will be able to fly 55 ft. per half action after this combat is over, so in future battles you won't have worry about Cassie slowing Kitty down anymore - sorry about that ^_^;;


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 13, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Karl: I just popped your Hotmail with Wonder Girl's updated sheet - I hope you're okay with the changes ^_^
> 
> Super Girl: Cassie will be able to fly 55 ft. per half action after this combat is over, so in future battles you won't have worry about Cassie slowing Kitty down anymore - sorry about that ^_^;;




It didn't occur to kitty to be slowed down, she trusts her agility too much.  She has a defense of 27, so she doesn't particularly need the help, I think the only hits so far have been natural 20s, which no amount of help would stop anyway.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 13, 2004)

Cassie had no idea that Kitty was so capable of avoiding attacks, so she got the help anyways, and even now that Cassie knows that Kitty is quite good at avoiding blows, she still would fight beside her friend and partner as a team - so it's helps that their half move speed's are now equally capable ; )


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 13, 2004)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Beast Boy will try to get there to help Raven as soon as he can but he needed the half action to get up.  So no sprint this turn.
> 
> Karl:




Looks good except maybe spoiler 



Spoiler



Scent, I am pretty sure cheetah's hunt by sight and it give the wolf something cool. Anyway looks good


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 13, 2004)

Karl!

Exams today.  Exams tomorrow.
Have read thread.
Need book in front of me and breathing time.
Please, if you can, hold off on moving ahead.  Will post either tonight or tomorrow morning.  Just need to read stuff, and exam stuff, and take exams.

THANK YOU!


----------



## Radiant (Dec 13, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Karl!
> 
> Exams today.  Exams tomorrow.
> Have read thread.
> ...




try breathing man. Damn I will feel like that in a few month. Hope I get hit by a care before that...


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Dec 14, 2004)

*I think I'm out*

He folks...

thanks for letting me be a part of your games but I'm finding that I don't have the patience for how slow EN boards are  and  I'm just not finding myself wanting to respond enough.

It's really fun in the begining but it seems like  PBP  games slow down and lag way too much for me.
I'm used to the excitement of table top RPGs too much I suppose.  and since I run 2 a week,  that gets my gaming thing going.

I think it'd be best to bow out of the games I'm in...
My apologies.

Karl...  if you ever wanna get back into the gang again on Saturdays or Thursdays email me...
I'll wait to hear from you since I don't want to seem like a bother with you replying...

thanks
-kev-

kperrine@aii.edu
kperrine@comcast.net
kevperrine@yahoo.com


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 14, 2004)

Oh well Kevin, hope to someday return to table-tops games but find I don't have the time to make them anymore  wife and work are just taking up all my time and with PBP she can work around the house and we can talk etc... not like gaming night, then she just sits around doing nothing. So until her hours change again I am pretty much out 

Mordane76 I will wait a bit longer BUT I will be posting next round tonight sometime  So if you are on the West Coast like me you have a bit more time


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 14, 2004)

Man, just shows everyone is different.

The game is fun and fast paced but I am *just* keeping up!  I feel like the last guy to post, every time.  

I run a game on the boards and am happy when I can update 3 times a week instead of the normal 1 1/2 - 2.  Luckily I have a great group with some wonderful characters!  

I gotta say, I miss table top gaming.  Real bad!  Luckily the boards are around.  Otherwise, with my work schedule I would game about twice a year.

Nuke


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Dude - don't worry.  I'm not upset - I was trying to develop a way I could bring Rapid Strike into play against Mammoth, but I didn't have my books with me on campus, so I needed time to check them... but then my wife decided to take me to a movie after my exam...


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 14, 2004)

hehe well if you ever have rules questions or want to try something post and I will try and answer... kewl though


----------



## Radiant (Dec 14, 2004)

loosing her agility is about the worst thing that could have happened to Cassandra. Good thing I took those Razorwings, even thought about letting her learn that later... .
Would rather hunt thugs, she's got no experiencre fighting metas and can take normal humans down by the score. But I thought someone has to take on Shimmer to help out Nightwing.
She'll learn that others are more suited for that kind of work once she gets what a team is...


----------



## Elfy (Dec 14, 2004)

I'd rather have Wonder Girl join Superboy and double team Mammoth, instead of her trying to face off against a powerful mentalist like Psiomon, but she has to at least try to save poor =*( Raven.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 15, 2004)

doh, just saw that I could have doubled my movemnt with exra effort. Should look into my book more often...
Well, entangled now so that realization comes a bit late


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 15, 2004)

He can't mind control us all at once, I hope.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 15, 2004)

Probably our only choice against him is to try to overwelm him with sheer numbers and try to keep him occupied so that Raven can hopefully recover and 'fight fire with fire' with her own abilities. I don't really see any other alternative way to combat him since Raven is the only mentalist on our team =/


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 15, 2004)

Possibly taunt him, but his will save seems like it would be too high.  Shrug, my suggestion, grab a bookshelf and ram it into him, keep it between him and you.  Maybe he has Mind control flawed to gaze.  Either way, I get to go before he does next turn, so hopefully I can hurt him bad enough to stun him.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 15, 2004)

Right. Through sheer numbers - some of us should be able to get on him and hopefully at least one of us will do some good damage to him - it's a nice thought anyways "Go Team!" =)


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 15, 2004)

Go team!  Hopefully, Raven will be up in a few rounds to join the fight.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 15, 2004)

If you are that worried Dark Nemisis, just use Extraordinary effort.  You use up all of your hero points, and if you are willing, can take fatigued, exhausted, and finally unconscious to each add 1 more pt.  So if you had 3HP left, and were willing to go unconscious, you could do a mental blast @ +12 higher then normal, I doubt he could make a save vs that.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 15, 2004)

Well you can't use extra effort to recover from 'Disable' any faster I afraid  so Raven is stuck for a while...

AND you can't use more then 1 HP a round


----------



## Elfy (Dec 15, 2004)

Gideon - Here is a thread with a bunch of animals written up in MnM terms. While you might not want to use them exactly as written, they might provide you with a head start on some animals that you and Karl haven't already written up that you might be interested in having Beast Boy change into.

http://www.mutantsandmasterminds.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1870


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 15, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> AND you can't use more then 1 HP a round




Thats up to you, but, here is a bit more info by Steve Kenson on the subject of Extra Effort and Extraordinary Effort.




> Extraordinary Effort
> Extra effort and hero points allow characters to accomplish a lot. However, there are those times when even extra effort isn’t enough and extraordinary effort is called for. In these cases, you may wish to use the following option.
> 
> Once per adventure (more or less at the GM’s discretion) a player can decide to use extraordinary effort. The player may spend any or all of the character’s remaining hero points as well as up to three fatigue results (which renders a normal character unconscious). These can apply to any of their normal uses, and the benefits stack. So a hero who uses extraordinary effect, expending three hero points and suffering two fatigue results can apply five levels of extra effort to a task. The player cannot spend hero points (if there are any remaining) to offset the fatigue from extraordinary effort.






> Another question is: How do you handle those occasions where a hero pushes his powers so far he actually risks injury or even death? If you want, you can take the guidelines for extraordinary effort from last month's Super-Vision and extend them: for each additional "level" of effort, the character suffers a damage condition: disabled, dying, and finally dead. So a hero using extraordinary effort could expend all his remaining Hero Points, all his fatigue levels, and then begin suffering damage as well, allowing for a serious increase in power! Of course, although it's a great trick, it’s not something heroes can pull off very often!


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 15, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Man, just shows everyone is different.
> 
> The game is fun and fast paced but I am *just* keeping up!  I feel like the last guy to post, every time.
> 
> Nuke




I guess I am having trouble keeping up too. I only have computer access at work. Since I have two days off a week there is two days where I cant post. I also never can tell if I will have a crazy night and not get online even at work. I have really enjoyed the game thus far, but I am not used to *having* to post every day an since I cant post every day and really dislike being NPCd I think I may have to gracefully bow out of this one guys.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 15, 2004)

So, GMy, when's the turn going to be resolved? Usually you would have posted a couple of hours ago already =/

You're slacking! =D

I know. Patience is a virture **Sigh** =(


----------



## Radiant (Dec 15, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I guess I am having trouble keeping up too. I only have computer access at work. Since I have two days off a week there is two days where I cant post. I also never can tell if I will have a crazy night and not get online even at work. I have really enjoyed the game thus far, but I am not used to *having* to post every day an since I cant post every day and really dislike being NPCd I think I may have to gracefully bow out of this one guys.





so who turned into NPCs by now? Sorry to hear that, we're loosing some real cool characters.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 15, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I am not used to *having* to post every day an since I cant post every day and really dislike being NPCd




The reason for that is that we are 'timelocked' (or whatever you want to call combat rounds). Karl just wants to keep the combat moving to get it resolved. 1 round a day is good for a PBP game IMHO. After combat is over, the game should return to it's normal pace.

I actually feel the opposite way you do. I want to post more than once each day as long as I have someone to interact with, but with the game locked down into combat rounds, I am limited to only posting once a day until it is resolved and game time returns to the normal pace.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 15, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> The reason for that is that we are 'timelocked' (or whatever you want to call combat rounds). Karl just wants to keep the combat moving to get it resolved. 1 round a day is good for a PBP game IMHO. After combat is over, the game should return to it's normal pace.
> 
> I actually feel the opposite way you do. I want to post more than once each day as long as I have someone to interact with, but with the game locked down into combat rounds, I am limited to only posting once a day until it is resolved and game time returns to the normal pace.




I totally understand and support what and why Karl is doing things. I just cant be on enough to keep up. If I could, I would. I dont want to slow things down for players (like yourself) who are enjoying it and can keep up. Neither do I want to be NPCd, when I miss a day or two. 

I have absolutely no Ill feelings about anything, love the game, but the only way I can see to resolve things is to stop playing.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 15, 2004)

Myself - I don't mind my character being NPCed if I'm unable to post for whatever reason and I would be holding up the game - although that should be a very usual event for me - such as my internet connection being down all day or something equally rare.

But if that's how you feel about it, then it's then that's how you feel about it. Good luck with your future gaming prospects - maybe we'll play together again sometime in another game =*(


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I have absolutely no Ill feelings about anything, love the game, but the only way I can see to resolve things is to stop playing.




I wouldn't drop the game H4H, it looked like you were having fun.  Karl works very hard to get combats resolved quickly (at least for pbps) - something I can tell you from my pbp gamemastering experience can really bog down a game.  

It seems like his npc actions make sense, and I really liked the way you were handling your character.  Don't go!!

Keia


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 16, 2004)

hey *hero4hire* I hope you don't drop out also. Maybe we can work something out so you can declear your actions and post a few rolls? I hate NPC anyone and the battle is ALMOST over  so hopefully you could get back in full swing


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 16, 2004)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> OOC:I thought stunned meant that they were stunned and had said penalties until after they spent 1 full round stunned and then came back around to their turn? Meaning that they lose 1 full turn, and the turn after that they return to normal. How did Psimon shake off 2 stuns in 1 round and still take any action at all (Stunned condition does not allow free actions)? How did Gizmo shake off a stun after he had already spent a villian point?
> 
> If this is a house rule of yours, tell us what the rule is.
> 
> ...




Hmm re-reading Stunned I see you point, part of it that is not really clear (at least to me, but then I am easy to confuse). I have always played it that you are 'stunned' until your next action _because_ I don't get the whole 'stunned for 1 round'. Does that mean that if I react on initiative 20, and I am stunned on Initaitive 4, then I am flat-footed, etc until 4 of the next initiative. Then on 4 I am not flat-footed and can take free actions or do I wait all the way to 20 again? Or if I react on 4, and I am Stunned on 20, then I am flat-footed until 4 of next round? It is just sort of weird to me SOOOO I tend to just thought of it as 'stunned until your next action', when you can take free actions and are not flat-footed. SOOO if I react in 4 and I am Stunned in 20, I still lose me action this turn, but I become 'stunned' on my 'next turned'. Sort of make sense or I am taking out my butt here

Also Massive Damage is only for Mooks this battle, after that I think I will use it for all.   

Make sense?


----------



## Radiant (Dec 16, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hmm re-reading Stunned I see you point, part of it that is not really clear (at least to me, but then I am easy to confuse). I have always played it that you are 'stunned' until your next action _because_ I don't get the whole 'stunned for 1 round'. Does that mean that if I react on initiative 20, and I am stunned on Initaitive 4, then I am flat-footed, etc until 4 of the next initiative. Then on 4 I am not flat-footed and can take free actions or do I wait all the way to 20 again? Or if I react on 4, and I am Stunned on 20, then I am flat-footed until 4 of next round? It is just sort of weird to me SOOOO I tend to just thought of it as 'stunned until your next action', when you can take free actions and are not flat-footed. SOOO if I react in 4 and I am Stunned in 20, I still lose me action this turn, but I become 'stunned' on my 'next turned'. Sort of make sense or I am taking out my butt here
> 
> Also Massive Damage is only for Mooks this battle, after that I think I will use it for all.
> 
> Make sense?




Sounds all very reasonable for me. Apart from massive damage for everyone, I think it should not apply to Cassandra because ... well... I like her, yes that's a good reason


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 16, 2004)

The way stunned is suppoused to work is that you lose your next turn, whenever that turn comes up.  Here is an example:

Kitty Initiative 29
Psimon Initiative 4
Round 1

Kitty's Turn:
Kitty punches Psimon, and he fails his Damage save by 16, he spends a villian point and only fails by 6.  Because he fails his save by more then 5 he is stunned.

Psimon's Turn: Psimon is stunned, he may take no actions including free actions. He cannot spend a villian point as he has already spent one this round.

Round 2
Kitty's Turn:
Kitty attacks Psimon again, this time gaining a +2 because Psimon is stunned, and he also loses all dodge bonuses to defense.  She punches him again, and this time, even with the -1 modifier from the earlier hit, he makes his save.

Psimon's Turn:
Psimon can now act normally, and he regains the use of his dodge bonus


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 16, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> hey *hero4hire* I hope you don't drop out also. Maybe we can work something out so you can declear your actions and post a few rolls? I hate NPC anyone and the battle is ALMOST over  so hopefully you could get back in full swing




Okay..thx all..I will give it go. I just dont want to impede anything.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 16, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Okay..thx all..I will give it go. I just dont want to impede anything.




good to hear 
Out of combat the posting works better and being npcd for a few actions in a fight should not be so bad.
I think Arsenal handled that anoying flying dwarf pretty well. 


@Keia: thanks, I allready thought Cassandra would be forgotten and just be crushed while she looses consciousness. 

@Karl: Does the drowning effect stop once Shimmer is taken out? If so Cassandra will spend her last HP to become unstunned, try to free herself and hold on to Starfire. 
If not everything stands and she's not knocked out like in the post.


----------



## Keia (Dec 16, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Okay..thx all..I will give it go. I just dont want to impede anything.




Yay!! Arsenal's back . . . wait, do I even like him? Hmmm, suppose we'll have to find out.  After I'm done trying to save every one.   

Keia
_who's glad H4H is staying on board_


----------



## Elfy (Dec 16, 2004)

Concerning 'Stunned' results - I seached the offical website and looked through both the Compiled Kenson and MnM FAQ, but I didn't come across an 'offical' answer. I did manage come across one reference where a guy was sure that he knew the proper way to handle, but I'm a noobie, so am only repeating his example:

***

Round 1 
Hero at 15: does something 
Bad1 at 12: stuns hero 
Bad2 at 8: does something 

Round 2 
Hero at 15: is stunned*
(Hero at 12+): no longer stunned 
Bad1 at 12: stuns hero 
Bad2 at 8: stuns hero 

Round 3 
Hero at 15: is stunned*
Bad1 at 12: does something 
(Hero at 8+): no longer stunned 
Bad2 at 8: does something

*but could spend a Hero point to become unstunned and act

***

So I dunno - however you feel is the best way Karl, okay? =)


----------



## Elfy (Dec 17, 2004)

Just wondering - how tall is Kitty anyways? Cassie is 5' 3" (though the heels of her boots bring her to look about 5' 4")


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 17, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Just wondering - how tall is Kitty anyways? Cassie is 5' 3" (though the heels of her boots bring her to look about 5' 4")




I guess your avatar made me think she was taller.  Kitty is about 5'3" as well.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh okie. Here's the full image that I borrowed from to make it. It's one of the alternate covers for issue #1 from the newest Teen Titans series.

http://www.titanstower.com/assets/whos who/aamembers/whosbinder/teentitans3.jpg


----------



## Gideon (Dec 17, 2004)

I really like that picture.  It is just awesome.  Everybody looks so cool.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 17, 2004)

Yeah! I agree! =D


----------



## Radiant (Dec 17, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Oh okie. Here's the full image that I borrowed from to make it. It's one of the alternate covers for issue #1 from the newest Teen Titans series.
> 
> http://www.titanstower.com/assets/whos who/aamembers/whosbinder/teentitans3.jpg




awesome. Just shows how much you can make of a character if you get a good artist and allow him some freedom.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 17, 2004)

You may already know or already have them, but if not there are some dinosaur stats in 'Freedom City' on pages 91/92, including Velociraptor and Tyrannosaurus Rex - Bad Guys go squishy! =3

Meant for Gideon/Beast Boy, of course = )


----------



## Elfy (Dec 17, 2004)

I hope Karl is able to get our turn resolved tonight - I am anxious to see if we will save poor Raven =*( from the bad abductor peoples.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 17, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> I hope Karl is able to get our turn resolved tonight - I am anxious to see if we will save poor Raven =*( from the bad abductor peoples.




I just want to know if he is going to go with by the book stun(ie. lose next turn or spend villian point), or house rule it as he is doing now.  That, and post a new move    does that make me greedy


----------



## Elfy (Dec 17, 2004)

Guess we'll see on all accounts when he posts ^_^


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 17, 2004)

Yeah, I'm curious if Raven is going to get rescued from the bad abductor peoples as well.  Things are definitely looking to be better than they were!


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 17, 2004)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> I just want to know if he is going to go with by the book stun(ie. lose next turn or spend villian point), or house rule it as he is doing now.  That, and post a new move    does that make me greedy




I will post tomorrow as I am falling asleep now BUT I am still thinking about this. Guess that is what happens with any games with rules, everyone sees them a little different...  reading your's I am not sure that is _exactly_ how it is suppose to be. But I will think more....


----------



## Elfy (Dec 17, 2004)

I believe that the example I found is correct, but **shrugs**

I took the liberty of asking the question in the official questions forum, although I wouldn't expect it to be answered in time before Karl posts this coming turn, but at least once answered, we should all know the way the designer intended it to be resolved =/

http://www.mutantsandmasterminds.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=7532


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 17, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I will post tomorrow as I am falling asleep now BUT I am still thinking about this. Guess that is what happens with any games with rules, everyone sees them a little different...  reading your's I am not sure that is _exactly_ how it is suppose to be. But I will think more....




The stunned condition lasts for 1 round, from the initiative count it happened on to the initiative count of the next round.  Thats what it means when it says it lasts one round.  During that period of time, the guy that is stunned may take no actions, including free actions.  The stunned person may spend a hero/villian point to shake off the stunned effect and act normally.

If they guy doesn't lose any actions, if he can act normally, then whats the point of having the stunned condition in the game?


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 17, 2004)

...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 17, 2004)

Elfy, Super Girl, c'mon. You two have made your point, now let Karl make his decision.  Its great that you guys are taking the time to do this research, but don't forget that this is Karl's game, and he is free to interpret the rules as he wishes.

With that said, I don't think the team is going to be able to go to the local smoothie stand after this battle is over.


----------



## Keia (Dec 17, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> With that said, I don't think the team is going to be able to go to the local smoothie stand after this battle is over.




Here, here.  I forget who landed through the smoothie stand . . . wasn't me.

As for the stun issue, regardless of how Karl runs it, it works both ways.  For them and for us.  I'm happy either way.  Actually, I'm happy just to be playin' 

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Dec 17, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Elfy, Super Girl, c'mon. You two have made your point, now let Karl make his decision.  Its great that you guys are taking the time to do this research, but don't forget that this is Karl's game, and he is free to interpret the rules as he wishes.
> 
> With that said, I don't think the team is going to be able to go to the local smoothie stand after this battle is over.




yep, in his position I'd get a headache.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 17, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> You two have made your point, now let Karl make his decision.  Its great that you guys are taking the time to do this research, but don't forget that this is Karl's game, and he is free to interpret the rules as he wishes.




I agree with what Super Girl said. If you can't take advantage of a 'Stunned' result in a one-on-one battle, then it's a rather useless condition, yes? =/

To you point, I don't really care how Karl does it, since it goes both ways - what hurts them, hurts us and what helps them, helps us.

But I do want to understand the correct way that it is supposed to be done regardless of how Karl chooses to do it - which is why I asked in the official question forum, okay? =)


----------



## Elfy (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh, I almost forgot - Go Team! =D


----------



## Radiant (Dec 17, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Oh, I almost forgot - Go Team! =D




I'll join that enthusiasm as soon as I know if I'm still breathing


----------



## Gideon (Dec 17, 2004)

Jeez...you're getting demanding.  You want to breathe now?  

When I wink, I wink with the other eye.  Cause it is important to actually wink when you are posting.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 17, 2004)

heheh =)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 18, 2004)

I posted this over in Playing the Game also but...

OK thinking about it lots, reading stuff over in M&M boards etc I think that I am going to go with… (drum roll please ) 'lose your next action, you are unstunned on the initiative order that you were stunned on but you cannot act (speaking free action ok, cause their good for comics) until your action' 

So Psimon was stunned 'last' by Cyborg so he is unstunned on 13.

I'm not 100% happy with this but it seem to be the way the rules are suppose to be. BUT I also re-read HERO POINTS and Recover. Now it says 'Unless otherwise noted, spending a HP is a reaction'. I am thinking that I might allow anyone to spend a Hero Point at the beginning of the round or at any time they want to become 'unstunned' (so long as they have not spent one that round). As this will solve this problem I have with it. NOT going to do this yet, just thinking and planning.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 18, 2004)

I was wondering Karl, how will Wonder Girl be able to get her used Hero Points back? Will all her used Hero Points just automatically be recovered by the next battle, or how will that work?


----------



## Radiant (Dec 18, 2004)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Jeez...you're getting demanding.  You want to breathe now?
> 
> When I wink, I wink with the other eye.  Cause it is important to actually wink when you are posting.




ok I admit it. I'm a powergamer, I wasn't happy until Cassandra breathed again.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 18, 2004)

Arsenal not shooting Gizmo was cool. He definitely wouldnt have tried to kill him.

As a future "ghosting" note; Roy doesn't really like to shoot regular arrows at baddies. He really isnt out to kill anyone. He will almost always go for a blunt arrow when shooting someone to kayo.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 18, 2004)

Super Girl - you might want to rethink Kitty's most recent action =/

The man in red and gold robes that Kitty is leaping at is not standing near the portal, but rather he is either standing inside, or is actually on the exit side, of the portal. Therefore, she can't 'block' his escape and since she is making melee attacks against him, she is risking getting 'sucked in' if it closes up...and...that would really suck, huh? =/


"The man standing in the doorway in the air seems to scowl"


----------



## Radiant (Dec 18, 2004)

edit: useless bla


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 18, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Super Girl - you might want to rethink Kitty's most recent action =/
> 
> The man in red and gold robes that Kitty is leaping at is not standing near the portal, but rather he is either standing inside, or is actually on the exit side, of the portal. Therefore, she can't 'block' his escape and since she is making melee attacks against him, she is risking getting 'sucked in' if it closes up...and...that would really suck, huh? =/
> 
> ...





Correct the man with the red and gold robes is standing on the otherside of the doorway (in fact where Wondergirl and Cat's Eye are they can't see into the door... just an odd 'blank space' where the other side of the door is).

And yea he is standing with this hands behind his back ordering around the last man with a bio-suit...


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 18, 2004)

fixed


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 18, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Arsenal not shooting Gizmo was cool. He definitely wouldnt have tried to kill him.
> 
> As a future "ghosting" note; Roy doesn't really like to shoot regular arrows at baddies. He really isnt out to kill anyone. He will almost always go for a blunt arrow when shooting someone to kayo.




Ops sorry about that H4H... again glad you will stick it out and I will try to limit the number of times I 'ghost' you


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 18, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Ops sorry about that H4H... again glad you will stick it out and I will try to limit the number of times I 'ghost' you




not a problem..I am glad I am "sticking it out" too!


----------



## Gideon (Dec 18, 2004)

Doh!  Sorry about the whiff on the Biosuits Dark Nemesis (I think you are Raven's player)  At least I got Psimon to break his concentration.

Um, I expect the fall out of killers and non-killers to be interesting.  I think I am gonna use it to push Beast Boy into a darker sense of humor.  I am not sure how 'dark' this campaign is going to be, not that you can quantify 'darkness'.  I think I am going to move his joking more into some biting sarcasm with the same old lame punch lines.  As I have been researching Teen Titans and Beast Boy, it seems that Garfield would have a lot of anger and a less than cheerful outlook.  I mean he has had at least 3 'sets' of parents murdered by psychos.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 18, 2004)

Gideon, I just noticed you're from State College!


----------



## Gideon (Dec 18, 2004)

Kinda; student.  Well, was a student.  I GRADUATE TODAY!  Like in 2 hours.  WOO HOO!


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm part time at PSU right now, but I should graduate in the spring.
Don't get any reprieve today, though - I work for a local hotel... all these darn out-of-towners coming to see everyone graduate... bleh...


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 18, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> I was wondering Karl, how will Wonder Girl be able to get her used Hero Points back? Will all her used Hero Points just automatically be recovered by the next battle, or how will that work?




I will generally give you them back to full at the end each story arc BUT I am awarding them 'back' at times for doing 'stuff' (anything heroic, etc.). Also the lower your Power Level the more awards I will give you. The first story arc is not over yet, but I will be giving some HP back to people in a bit here...




			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> OOC: Changed action after Raven's win, woo hoo!  Full Action sprint back to the food court.  Can I talk in animal shape?  There seems to be some confusion at the Tower website.




I have been playing it that you can't but thinking about it we did not build that into the shapeshift SOOO I guess yes you can speak in animal form... maybe a bit strangely but you can


----------



## Elfy (Dec 18, 2004)

Beast Boy can talk in his animal forms in the latest Titans series. Issue #8, for example, he talks while he is a Water Buffalo and again later when he is a Blue Coral Snake =)

Raven is saved! Yay! =D

Batgirl can breath again! Yay! =D

The Bad Guys are on the run! Yay! =D

Go Team! **Does a happy dance** =D


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 18, 2004)

hehe well after a few 'mistakes' on my part I am pretty happy with the way the battle went. LOTS of destuction. Psimon will be off the hospital and then to jail... Shimmer and Jinx disappear (ie flee in terror)... Mammoth's and Gizmo's fate to come...


----------



## Elfy (Dec 18, 2004)

Yes - you did really well with the big battle. Bummer about the mall getting all trashed though - teenagers like to shop at malls - now we have to find another mall or some place else since this one will take quiet a while to get fixed back up - oh well =(

I hope that they remember to put a mental blocker thingie on Psimon - otherwise he'll just mind control people to help him escape =/


----------



## Radiant (Dec 18, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Beast Boy can talk in his animal forms in the latest Titans series. Issue #8, for example, he talks while he is a Water Buffalo and again later when he is a Blue Coral Snake =)
> 
> Raven is saved! Yay! =D
> 
> ...




pft, the dark angst ridden teen with the mysterious past can't do the happy dance.
**looks around to chek if anyone is watching**  
**does the happy dance anyway**


----------



## Elfy (Dec 18, 2004)

Hee ^_^


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 18, 2004)

I say we beat Elfy with a wet noodle for breaking the wall of silence by giving Karl ideas on how to break out Psimon!  NEVER give him IDEAS!!!    


(happy dance)


----------



## Gideon (Dec 18, 2004)

It's not too late to mod the power for the speaking.  I mean I am willing to shift out those points and into a feat or two and some BDB/BAB if you think the game feel you want is better that way.  I personally think both speaking and not-speaking have good points and bad points.

All those people in hotels for stupid kids graduating.  I mean really, all they do is read your kids name and stuff.  

I do a happy jig, cause of my charachters obvious irish decent (he is green).


----------



## Radiant (Dec 18, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> I say we beat Elfy with a wet noodle for breaking the wall of silence by giving Karl ideas on how to break out Psimon!  NEVER give him IDEAS!!!
> 
> 
> (happy dance)




no thanks I'll leave that to powerhouses like Superboy. Fighting metas that can walk through her like paper is not among Cassandra's favoured things to spend her time.   

Plus I know we'll see Psimon again anyway, it's a comic book.   



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> I do a happy jig, cause of my charachters obvious irish decent (he is green).




  LOL


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 18, 2004)

Gideon said:
			
		

> All those people in hotels for stupid kids graduating.  I mean really, all they do is read your kids name and stuff.




That's actually what I told my parents - I don't really want to walk, but they seem to think it's important.  It was important in High School... I'm not too keen on doing it again... 

Congrats, though - now you can go join the real world making real money instead of stinky State College wages...


----------



## Elfy (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh, no! Not a wet noodle whipping! Aaaeeeii! =D


----------



## Gideon (Dec 18, 2004)

Real world!?  Nah...I think I'll go to grad school instead.  The hours are better if the pay isn't.

Well, they still have 4 more out of their team, I expect Psimon will be back as well.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 19, 2004)

Karl, would you mind if I added the berserker weakness at the minor(2pt) level to show that its her feral instincts taking her over?


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> Karl, would you mind if I added the berserker weakness at the minor(2pt) level to show that its her feral instincts taking her over?





hmm sounds ok... depending on what you want to spend those points on... nothing to specail, maybe some Knowledge skills etc


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 19, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> hmm sounds ok... depending on what you want to spend those points on... nothing to specail, maybe some Knowledge skills etc




I was going to take detect(lies) with the explination being that her enhanced senses pick up the biological shifts in a person's body when they lie, increased heart beat, etc.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> I was going to take detect(lies) with the explination being that her enhanced senses pick up the biological shifts in a person's body when they lie, increased heart beat, etc.





That's cool


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

Lots of cut-sceces. Lots of... stuff to come for our young heroes now that they have made the front page of every paper around the world


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

Gideon for Beast Boy only please about stuff


Spoiler



How about this... I am not sure about a whole Flaw about not speaking but I will give your Animal Form one "conditional" Feat. It will change with each form, mostly as a 'Skill Focus' or 'Talent'.

So Wolf, most of the big cats, etc might have +2 to Spot and Listen
A Panter or other sneaky type might get +2 to Move Silent and Hide.
Bears might get +3 to listen (as they don't have good sight.
Any bird or Hawk would get +3 to Sight
Rhino, etc might get ah... attack focus with its big horn, etc.

what do you think?


----------



## Gideon (Dec 19, 2004)

That could work.  I like the changing bonus with shape.  The in-ability to speak is because of the new form and it strikes balance the specific shape a bonus because of its kind.  So, i guess that means I'll take it.

Will I be able to communicate at all in animal form?
Is taunt a useless skill then in combat for Beast Boy?


----------



## Radiant (Dec 19, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Lots of cut-sceces.




those are great. Gives a real comic-book feel.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 19, 2004)

Gideon said:
			
		

> That could work.  I like the changing bonus with shape.  The in-ability to speak is because of the new form and it strikes balance the specific shape a bonus because of its kind.  So, i guess that means I'll take it.
> 
> Will I be able to communicate at all in animal form?
> Is taunt a useless skill then in combat for Beast Boy?




I think Beast Boy not talking in animal form is downright unAmerican. You might as well make him not green either.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 19, 2004)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Will I be able to communicate at all in animal form?
> Is taunt a useless skill then in combat for Beast Boy?




I don't know what you're working out with the GM, although Beast Boy seems to be able to talk just fine in any of his animal forms, but here is a feat that allows you to use the Bluff skill inplace of the Taunt skill and, unlike Taunt, you don't have to be able to talk.

***
Improved Feint (The Algernon Files, page 125)
You can use body language and combat skill to gain advantage over an opponent through guile, distraction, and misdirection.
Prerequisites: Base attack bonus +3 or higher, 5 or more ranks of Bluff.
Benefit: You may use your Bluff skill to gain the same effects listed under the Taunt skill, but you do not have to verbally communicate with your opponent to do so. The interaction may involve communication, but your opponent really only has to be able to see you and be susceptible to such tactics. Use of this skill requires a half action and it is resisted with a Sense Motive roll.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

hmm I do like the idea of Beast Boy making Taunts, even in animal form... but I also think that the Feat I posted in the spoiler is a good one for Beast Boy Gideon, and we can work out how to pay for it later. 

I will give you all XP in a bit here as the first story arc wraps up... not to far now...

I think I should name the next one "A Gathering of Villains" hehe just kidding


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 19, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I think I should name the next one "A Gathering of Villains" hehe just kidding




sounds good to me!


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 19, 2004)

I will be gone sunday/monday.
Will be back tuesday night/wednesday early morning


----------



## Elfy (Dec 20, 2004)

That doctor guy's a meanie =(


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 20, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> That doctor guy's a meanie =(



Big meany


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 20, 2004)

hehe I try as much as possible to use names from the DC Un. for most of my people... especially the bad ones  hints for the future


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 20, 2004)

...AND as a reminder to our readers that we are PG-13 comic  

   

No reason I brought that up or anything


----------



## Elfy (Dec 20, 2004)

^_^


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 20, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> ...AND as a reminder to our readers that we are PG-13 comic
> 
> 
> 
> No reason I brought that up or anything




What with the decapitations, disembowelments, and other sundry nastyness I would haved figured at least R.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 20, 2004)

Well... American standards are always lop-sided


----------



## Keia (Dec 20, 2004)

Wow, three pages of posts for one day.

just wow

Keia


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 21, 2004)

hehe as I posted on another thread, this weekend my wife worked a double shift SOOO I was home alone and bored out of my skull... on I was online a lot


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 21, 2004)

I should go down that elevator shaft and beat the snot outta him...


----------



## Elfy (Dec 21, 2004)

Elfy cheers **Kick! His! Butt!** **Kick! His! Butt!** =D


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 21, 2004)

Imagine the fun you could have in such a place, wow


----------



## Radiant (Dec 21, 2004)

for Karl Green only:

[sblock]Want to spend that HP to gain the dual damage stunt and do stun damage, calculating the throw so that Hawk can only be hit by the back of the blades. But he doesn't need to know that, don't know if he could transform otherwise.[/sblock]


----------



## Elfy (Dec 21, 2004)

Super Girl - hee Hee =3

http://www.sjgames.com/spanc/


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 22, 2004)




----------



## Elfy (Dec 22, 2004)

Nice - especially the first one =)


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 22, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Nice - especially the first one =)




Yea, that one is my favorite too, its another version of the one that I used for Kitty, it just has different lighting to make her hair a lot lighter.  I somewhere in the shopping spree is that outfit.  I haven't decided if I want Kitty to wear the bell on her tail.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 22, 2004)

The tail-bell is cute, although it would naturally cause problems with 'sneaking' around =)


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 22, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> The tail-bell is cute, although it would naturally cause problems with 'sneaking' around =)




Well right now she doesn't care about sneaking around or anything, she still doesn't know what all of her powers are.  She can guess: leaping, senses, claws, a bit of toughness, and a bit of strength, but she really doesn't know the extent of any of it, or about the pheromones at all.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 22, 2004)

>about the pheromones at all.

I've been playing that element up, but I'm sure you knew that already ; )


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 22, 2004)

Hopefully Wondergirl doesn't freak out when we all find out about the pheromones, I doubt Kitty could take it, I'm sure she'll have a hard enough time with wondering if Wondergirl would like her if it wasn't for the pheromones.

I am kinda suprised we haven't all gotten physicals.  I'm sure we probably will before we get to do all the fun stuff with the hard light simulations.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 22, 2004)

Should be interesting =)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 22, 2004)

Yea _way_ back on the first or second page of the IC Nightwing mentioned that you would all be tested on the first day to gauge your different strengths, weaknesses, and resistant levels to damage… before you are allowed into the 'danger room'


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 22, 2004)

Elfy, I think we have posted Kitty and Cassie out of the scene until the next in game day.  Is there any clue on what actual time of day it is?  ie nap, or down for the night?


----------



## Elfy (Dec 22, 2004)

Super Girl,

If you want to talk more about our characters, you can send me an email if you like instead of posting on the OOC thread so that we don't pester the other players with stuff that doesn't matter to them.

If you want to, it's: NinjaElf AT Yahoo DOT com (with certain words replaced by the appropriate symbol and no spaces, of course, but you knew that ; ) )


----------



## Elfy (Dec 22, 2004)

Well, you never can tell with Karl - sometimes he jumps right ahead, skipping over time, and sometimes he just drags it out - it's hard to judge which he's going to do - like the mall trip being interupted 30 minutes into it - isn't that right Karl? ; )

As to the time, when Cassie and Kitty were coming back up stairs, it was 6:48pm. Counting eatting time, Cassie's changing clothing, and their make-out session, I'm sure it's after 8:30pm+, before Kitty falls asleep and I was presumming that even though it's not that late that they were bedding down for the night, spending their awake time making out (actually Cassie doesn't much need to sleep, but she'd stay snuggled up with Kitty anyways because she likes it and has nothing important to do anyways).


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 22, 2004)

Wow! Lots to go over for missing 2 days..You guys have been busy!


----------



## Elfy (Dec 22, 2004)

Several of us were bored these last couple of days, it seems =)


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 22, 2004)

Karl..I was planning on violating Nightwing's mandate about staying "home" tonight anyway, so of course Roy jumped on Risk's invite. Just put me somewhere into the loop and I will start rp'ing until it's late enough for us to sneak out.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 22, 2004)

Roy would have had to walk right by Toni, Victor, Tim, and Kori watching television together - also girl's floor is off limits to boys so he's just asking for it ; )


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 22, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Roy would have had to walk right by Toni, Victor, Tim, and Kori watching television together - also girl's floor is off limits to boys so he's just asking for it ; )





thx! I was trying to get where she was, but got a little lost. Lotsa stuff to go through. 

Hmmm. Roy breaking rules? Not him!


----------



## Elfy (Dec 22, 2004)

Heh heh - sounds like it =)

Also, Raven was about to join the television watching group too after she makes a kitchen raid - so lots of character's to interact with =)

Additionally, there is another batch of characters working out together on the 5th floor of the 'Workshop'.

And Tara and Garfield are wandering around together somewhere too, not that Roy would probably want to be around Tara - just thought that I'd mention it ^_^;;


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 22, 2004)

hehe yea people are spread out pretty much but Effy got it pretty much right I think...


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 22, 2004)

Since the girls' floor is off limits to boys, is the boys floor off limits to girls?  Or is the double standard alive and well?

Either way, Roy gave us a nice out, if your up for it?


----------



## Elfy (Dec 22, 2004)

Well, when Roy came knocking, they had just started making out, so unless you want them to not make out...I was just going to have Cassie ignore the door because she's not fully dressed and busy making out with Kitty - luckily for Roy...because he probably wouldn't have faired very well if Cassie answered the door on him ; )

If you're bored waiting on the night to end, you could always have Kitty wake up from a 'cat nap' - up to you. Cassie doesn't have any intention of leaving the room now that she's mostly undressed, except for a nature call if she has the urge ; )


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 22, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Well, when Roy came knocking, they had just started making out, so unless you want them to not make out...I was just going to have Cassie ignore the door because she's not fully dressed and busy making out with Kitty - luckily for Roy...because he probably wouldn't have faired very well if Cassie answered the door on him ; )




That would've been hilarious! 

Bow-boys dont fair well against angry amazons with deflection.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 22, 2004)

Well I forgot about the girl's floor being off-limits and had to save myself!! (when Nightwing came by) to many things to remember 
Yes to girls are not suppose to be on the boys floor BUT it is not quite the same as the stairs are open and so while girls walk up to the 3rd floor they can see most of the hallway on the boys floor.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 22, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> That would've been hilarious!




Well, just because she ignored him at the time it happened doesn't mean she's not going to have a...word...about being on the girl's floor with him come the following day ; )


----------



## Elfy (Dec 22, 2004)

Super Girl:
Message Begin
My impression from your earlier reply to the GM concerning the PG-13 rating is that you were interested in playing out the aspects of Kitty and Cassie's relationship that go beyond the PG-13 rating. I am opened minded about such things, and if you want to, we could do so through email - just use my emaily from post #470.
Message End


***
Also, I have several catgirl pictures, although some aren't appropriate for a PG-13 forum because of bared nudie bits. Since this isn't a catgirl forum, and it would be rude for me to post any more non-Teen Titans related images here, I'll just post this one cute one =)


----------



## Radiant (Dec 22, 2004)

now this was fun


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 22, 2004)

My head hurts with all the different groups of people being at all diferent times.   I just figured Roy knocking on the door could wake Kitty up.  No more make out or anything, just cuddling and talks and stuff.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 22, 2004)

Sure.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 22, 2004)

I would say Wonder Girl already heard the 'call of the wild'...ba dump dump, ching.  I'll be here all week remember to tip the waitresses.

Beast Boy needs to write that down in his little black book of awesomest pickup lines ever.

"Hey Baby, Do you want to hear the call of the wild?" or
"Hey Baby, Why is it that the discovery channel always shows animals in action?  Cause we are so damn good.  And I am all of them rolled up in one sexy man!."  That one is a bit long, he'll just have to say it really fast. or thanks to the Blood Hound Gang
"Baby, we're all just animals, we can do it like they do it on the Discovery Channel."


----------



## Radiant (Dec 22, 2004)

you know if I take a look at the girls we have here...
I think they would hurt you for those lines. Realy hurt you...
(Except for Starfire and Cassandra who would mostly likely not regocnize a pickup line if it hit 'em in the face but that's another matter.)


----------



## Gideon (Dec 22, 2004)

Girls don't like cheesy pick up lines?...darn it, that explains why my face hurts every saturday night  

Beast Boy is less than smooth, hi isn't cool like the other side of the pillow.  He just thinks he is.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 22, 2004)

Heh Heh =)


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 22, 2004)

Kitty would hurt him if he made animal jokes, they're a little too close to home at the moment.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 22, 2004)

Gideon said:
			
		

> "Food now , gorges?"




I doubt much that Tara likes being called a glutton. Most girls would kick his butt for implying they eat too much/are fat =)


----------



## Elfy (Dec 23, 2004)

Guess no one thought my jest was funny - so sad =(


----------



## Radiant (Dec 23, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Guess no one thought my jest was funny - so sad =(




cry me a river 
*searches for cover*


----------



## Gideon (Dec 23, 2004)

hmm...I was actually talking about the geographical stucture.  Remind me to not have Beast Boy talk to either Wonder Girl or Kitty.  I think they must be taking lessons from Tara.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 23, 2004)

Gideon said:
			
		

> hmm...I was actually talking about the geographical stucture.  Remind me to not have Beast Boy talk to either Wonder Girl or Kitty.  I think they must be taking lessons from Tara.




yeah all the girls here are nuts. Except for Cassandra of course


----------



## Keia (Dec 23, 2004)

Speaking of which . . .

I'm enjoying the by-play, but can we move on in the Cassie / Cat's Eye encounter.  I would think that everyone has the general idea and we can move on . . . unless that's not the case.  The characterization is outstanding and established . . . so I would think the mission's been accomplished.

I'm happy to move the movie and sparing along as well.  Otherwise I fear, the story might lag or be buried under the posts.

Thanks for your consideration,

Keia


----------



## Elfy (Dec 23, 2004)

Until the GM advances the day, we're stuck - sorry if you're bored by Cassie and Kitty.

And it's not our fault no one else seems to want to post ; )


----------



## Keia (Dec 23, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Until the GM advances the day, we're stuck - sorry if you're bored by Cassie and Kitty.
> 
> And it's not our fault no one else seems to want to post to get to things move ; )




Not bored, just don't want to get too lost.    Y'all are doing a great job, but I didn't want everyone to wait until your conversation was done before moving on themselves.

Keia


----------



## Elfy (Dec 23, 2004)

We're just keeping occupied while we wait for the GM to get to moving the day along - everyone should be posting, or the GM should move the day along. Honestly, I'm running out of things for Cassie to talk about right now - heh heh =)


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 24, 2004)

Me too, not trying to bury anyone, but, until it moves on, I'm bored.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 24, 2004)

Offical reply: http://www.mutantsandmasterminds.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=7532


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 24, 2004)

I will move to Sunday in a bit here... just want to make sure everyone gets to do what they want to do.

Then Monday, first day of class will be the beginning of Issue #2 "Opening Move..."

I just have a couple more plot-points coming down the pipe and I want to be introduced before Issue 2...


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 24, 2004)

Err, its Sunday now.  Everyone but Kitty arrived on Saturday.  Kitty arrived Sunday morning.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 24, 2004)

Nope. Incorrect. Everyone but Kitty arrived Friday morning and Kitty arrived Saturday morning. The coming day is Sunday.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 24, 2004)

D'oh dates bad


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 24, 2004)

Check in time is Saturday, October 29th, at 10:00am

This is according to the first post of Karl's


----------



## Elfy (Dec 24, 2004)

That's because Karl made a mistake and never corrected the title of his post. October 29th is a Friday. We already had this discussion in the OOC posts #188  and #190. 

***
Also, for a description of the dorm rooms, you might as well read OOC posts #99, #107, #110, #111.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 24, 2004)

Karl, I think Dove didn't change cause he doesn't think he is real danger or something. Maybe I'm just confused.
Sorry, wouldn't have started this fight if I had known it holds stuff back now


----------



## Elfy (Dec 24, 2004)

Can't they change though even if someone else is endanger besides them in their vicinity? At least that was how I understood it.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 24, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Can't they change though even if someone else is endanger besides them in their vicinity? At least that was how I understood it.




no idea. I just thought he didn't WANT to change. But I guess he'll say so himself so I won't get me a headache over it.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 24, 2004)

_Well_ I don't know if to go in how their powers work etc but I think Hank is Hawk right now (after Batgirl hit him with the razor-wing). I _think_ Don turned into Dove also... 

I should talk with them about their power anyway


----------



## Radiant (Dec 24, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> _Well_ I don't know if to go in how their powers work etc but I think Hank is Hawk right now (after Batgirl hit him with the razor-wing). I _think_ Don turned into Dove also...
> 
> I should talk with them about their power anyway




oh yeah I'm sure about Hawk too. He posted that. ( I think it was something like "Hawk! And now I'll kick your ass girl..." ).


----------



## Elfy (Dec 24, 2004)

Hawk is changed, but Dove isn't yet.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 24, 2004)

Well either or it does not affect Don/Dove as their Damage Saves and protect level are the same...


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 24, 2004)

BUT I should ask Don/Dove and Hank/Hawk characters only I have a question for you both. Spoiler for those two only please...


Spoiler



I did not give Dove his Deflect as I was sort of thinking that he was not in his Hero Form... YET looking at both of your characters you have NO limitations of weakness for this... SOOO it should be automatic right?? I just want to make sure about that cause if you want it to be a 'Only in Hero ID' as it were we should put a weakness in there. IF you just want it to be a special effect THEN I will have to edit Superboy punch against you, cause your Deflect might have saved you


----------



## Radiant (Dec 24, 2004)

considering protection, Cassandra realy sucks at training. 
Not sure if she can even hurt Hawk.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 24, 2004)

But it's training, so she shouldn't want to anyways ; )


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 24, 2004)

I think Kid A has been busy at work, I have not heard anything from him since Mon.  If we are npc-ing Dove, then he could have changed.  Way I would interpret it is that when Hank changed and Aqualad charged Don, he changed into Dove.  I will wait for my post until Karl has decided if this is the case.  

As for their powers {Possible SPOILER}


There must be danger nearby.  Someone yells for help outside and they hear it, they can change.  They also have to say their name at that time, this triggers the change.  So Hawk about to get his butt kicked could count, guess it would be up to the GM.  Don about to get pounded by Aqualad and Superboy, I am pretty sure would count.  Terrorists shooting up the mall, counts.  But Don needs to say _Dove_ to change.   

Nuke


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 24, 2004)

while it is not a hard save for him, he will have to make two DC20S saves...


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 24, 2004)

I think I still have your email... I will shot you one and we can talk about this a little more...


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 24, 2004)

Sounds good.  

If you need it, _simek108 at earthlink dot net_.

Nuke


----------



## Radiant (Dec 24, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> But it's training, so she shouldn't want to anyways ; )




why? ...well of course not   

no really, she doesn't use her strike in training, so her hits are real weak. Cause, well thankfully she only did it for a sec in the mall but anyone who saw her (which she still hopes no one did) would have noticed that she hits "different" then she's fighting for real.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 24, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> while it is not a hard save for him, he will have to make two DC20S saves...




so he's not invlunerable. That's enough. Pretty hard to train with someone like Superboy whom you just can't hurt. But I don't want to buy her penetrating attack or such because after all she IS human and just shouldn't be able to hurt the likes of him, regardless how good she is.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 24, 2004)

So, uhh, who didn't see this coming?  I mean, Power Attacking a normal human?  Naughty Superboy.  Lets hope he can transform and heal himself.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 24, 2004)

Dude... I thought he was Dove too.  On a personal note, other than what I've read briefly at Titans Tower... I have no idea who Hawk and Dove are... 

I sorry I killed Dove...


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 24, 2004)

He's not dead yet 

But yea he is not a fighter... he has a power in 'Dove' form that could have saved him... buuuttttt...


----------



## Keia (Dec 24, 2004)

well, it will make for good story, that's for certain.

Keia


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 24, 2004)

Superboy and all the other guys are gonna be put on probation or something.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 24, 2004)

Heh Heh - well, don't forget there was one girl there too - even if she doesn't act much like a girl =)


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 24, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Heh Heh - well, don't forget there was one girl there too - even if she doesn't act much like a girl =)




Cassandra didn't break anyones ribs, but yea, maybe.  Wonder how everyone will respond to Super Boy, I mean, he broke another student, who will want to train with him?


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 25, 2004)

Y'all act like Superboy could NOT have broken him;  I said we shouldn't fight, but no... I blame Batgirl... 

Anyway, from what I've read on Superboy, this is perfectly in character for him - short-sighted, rash... I just didn't intend for it to be so soon...


----------



## Elfy (Dec 25, 2004)

It merely reaffirms Cassie's opinion that Conner's overconfident and reckless =)


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 25, 2004)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> Cassandra didn't break anyones ribs, but yea, maybe.  Wonder how everyone will respond to Super Boy, I mean, he broke another student, who will want to train with him?




I remember Elfy saying Wonder Girl wants a go at Superboy a week or so ago...


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 25, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Dude... I thought he was Dove too.  On a personal note, other than what I've read briefly at Titans Tower... I have no idea who Hawk and Dove are...
> 
> I sorry I killed Dove...






OWWWW!!!

Power Attacking to boot...OW OW OW OW!

Well I guess Arsenal will have a room to himself now.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 25, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> I remember Elfy saying Wonder Girl wants a go at Superboy a week or so ago...




She still will =D


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 25, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> She still will =D




I'm gonna feel really bad breaking a girl's ribs... 


And DUDE!  I don't think the Power Attack was the bad thing... I think the Rapid Strike was where I overdid it... hitting him once, might have been okay, but then I hit him again... 

Too bad I didn't come up with that in the mall - I sat down and realized that little combo after the mall fight.  Might have actually given Mammoth something to cry about.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 25, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna feel really bad breaking a girl's ribs...




Maybe you should hold back a little then - just because you successfully 'hit' someone doesn't mean you can't stop your punch right before it makes contact and does actual damage ; )


----------



## Elfy (Dec 25, 2004)

I am a little confused though. Was Superboy actually using Lethal damage? That seems odd for a training session.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 25, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna feel really bad breaking a girl's ribs...
> 
> 
> And DUDE!  I don't think the Power Attack was the bad thing... I think the Rapid Strike was where I overdid it... hitting him once, might have been okay, but then I hit him again...
> ...




Power attacking against a normal human when you haver Super-Strength in the +10 range on top of your normal strength is bad.  You haven't ever heard of pulling your punch?   This reminds me of Smallville where Clark trips while he is running the ball, and down goes a 250+ pound Tackle with broken ribs, except Dove isn't 250+ pounds of muscle, and Clark was tripped by Mxyptlyck, or whatever his name was.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 25, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> I am a little confused though. Was Superboy actually using Lethal damage? That seems odd for a training session.




SOOO again remember the Massive Damage possible from Stun that I brought up (vs. Mooks only for the battle in the Mall then for all). But maybe I made it to harsh... Maybe I should bump the overflow to -20 hhmmm (so Superboy punch of 35S, if you fail by more then 20 it starts getting bad.... so Dove would only have taken a lethal hit and been KO'ed)

Basically I am trying to add some grit into the game (I did say that I was and all  )


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 25, 2004)

I think with Characters willing to go lethal, its gritty enough that you can allow those characters who go stun to spare their opponents to actually spare them, why use Stun attacks if you can end up crippling/killing your opponent regardless of your wishes.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 25, 2004)

If you smack someone relatively normal with full superstrength, they break...
Thats why Supes and Spidey are at such a disadvantage when they lose thier Superstr. They are so used to pulling thier punches they would still do it. Also this accounts for such lower-powered foes who still give them decent fights in HTH. Only occasionally do you see them use full strength punches.
Thats not gritty either thats from the "four-color" mags of my youth.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 25, 2004)

oh and *OWWWW!!!!*


----------



## Elfy (Dec 25, 2004)

I knew you were using the Massive Damage rule which overflow from Disabled, to to Dying, to Killed, but I didn't realize you were also using a house rule that carries over stun damage to lethal damage when the save is failed significantly.

Okay, I think I figured out what you are doing now and I see that Dove missed the first save by 26 and the second save by 19. Okay.

Stun damage Attack
0+ No Effect
1+ Stun Hit
5+ Stun Hit And Stunned Condition
10+ Stun Hit And Unconscious Condition
16+ Lethal Hit
20+ Lethal Hit And Stunned Condition
25+ Lethal Hit And Disabled Condition
30+ Lethal Hit And Dying Condition
35+ Killed

However your rule works is fine - I just want to understand how you are doing it. Did I get it right, Karl?


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 25, 2004)

I think that people that have been at this for a long time should be exempt - characters like Superman and Spiderman, for example, who've been pulling punches for the longest time.  Kids like Superboy... well, I think it adds a level of fear to the whole thing.  Still learning to manage with the great responsibility great power has brought... or something like that.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 25, 2004)

Yea with the point of 'why use Stun' well you have to do a VERY high Stun to hurt someone this way. The only people who have a chance to do this most of the time are Superboy and Wondergirl 

And yea I think I will go with miss by over 20 so modifing Effy's chart below just a bit it would look like this...

Stun damage Attack
0+ No Effect
1+ Stun Hit
6+ Stun Hit And Stunned Condition
11+ Stun Hit And Unconscious Condition
21+ Lethal Hit
26+ Lethal Hit And Stunned Condition
31+ Lethal Hit And Disabled Condition
36+ Lethal Hit And Dying Condition
41+ Killed

Mooks if they take a 'lethal' tend to die instead of just take a lethal 

(So Dove only would have taken a Lethal and Unconscious)


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 25, 2004)

Personally, whichever way is fine... Superboy and apparently Wonder Girl just couldn't train with anyone but one another the other way, unless Aqualad has some mondo Protection, because I know he's pretty strong too...


----------



## Elfy (Dec 25, 2004)

Just so we're clear...Wonder Girl isn't as resistant to damage as Superboy is by a notable margin*** - her advantage over him, between a good Defense score and a good Deflection score, is avoiding being hit in the first place, but if he successfully hits her like he did Dove, he could injure her too, although blow for blow not quiet as badly as he could do with Dove ; )




***At least I don't believe she is, but I don't know how their stats compare, so I can't be for sure.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 25, 2004)

To quote Karate Kid

Daniel: Don't you know anything you can tell me? 
Miyagi: Hai. No get hit.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 25, 2004)

Heh Heh - exactly how Cassie thinks - don't get hit =)


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 25, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Heh Heh - exactly how Cassie thinks - don't get hit =)




Thats exactly Arsenal's strategy...of course it seems like he's *asking* to get punched.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 25, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> ***At least I don't believe she is, but I don't know how their stats compare, so I can't be for sure.




Dove's stats are actually one of the few "published" ones at http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104828
but it is safe to say..he is one of the last of the group who should be taking a shot from Superboy.  *Owwww!!!!!*


----------



## Elfy (Dec 25, 2004)

And I'd agree - he is =)


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 25, 2004)

speaking of which I noted neither Hawk or Dove are built with ANY extras. In Dove's case this makes him extra squishy.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 25, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Dove's stats are actually one of the few "published" ones




I meant her durability in comparison to Superboy's durability, I'm sure she's more durable than Dove ; )


----------



## Elfy (Dec 25, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> In Dove's case this makes him extra squishy.




That's mean ; )


----------



## Radiant (Dec 25, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> well, it will make for good story, that's for certain.
> 
> Keia




and I started to think the evening would be boring...



			
				Supergirl said:
			
		

> Superboy and all the other guys are gonna be put on probation or something.




Don't know about the others but I'm sure Superboy and Batgirl are in deep s h i t.



			
				Elfy said:
			
		

> Heh Heh - well, don't forget there was one girl there too - even if she doesn't act much like a girl =)




nope she doesn't. She's got a hard time acting like a human being at all. But I can safely say it is pretty hard to to play someone who barely talks at all. Thankfully I did not went with the original version that couldn't speak at all. 



			
				Supergirl said:
			
		

> Cassandra didn't break anyones ribs, but yea, maybe. Wonder how everyone will respond to Super Boy, I mean, he broke another student, who will want to train with him?




That's because she pulls her punches in training. She still started the whole thing though.
Concerning training with superboy, who could? Cassandra can't even hurt him regardless how hard she attacked.



			
				Mordange76 said:
			
		

> Y'all act like Superboy could NOT have broken him; I said we shouldn't fight, but no... I blame Batgirl...




She blames herself too 
The bright side about not talking much is that no one can be insulted by the reason she does. Which would be most likely  



			
				Mordane76 said:
			
		

> And DUDE! I don't think the Power Attack was the bad thing... I think the Rapid Strike was where I overdid it... hitting him once, might have been okay, but then I hit him again...
> 
> Too bad I didn't come up with that in the mall - I sat down and realized that little combo after the mall fight. Might have actually given Mammoth something to cry about.




Keep it in mind, I'm sure you're going to need it against him real soon.




			
				Hero4hire said:
			
		

> speaking of which I noted neither Hawk or Dove are built with ANY extras. In Dove's case this makes him extra squishy.




that's about the most funny AND cruel comment I heard all day.   
Of course, I just got up....


on a totaly unrelated note: MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 25, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Too bad I didn't come up with that in the mall - I sat down and realized that little combo after the mall fight. Might have actually given Mammoth something to cry about.






			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Keep it in mind, I'm sure you're going to need it against him real soon.





Neither Superboy or Batgirl are going to be needing combat abilities for a long time... since we're both going to get locked in solitary...


----------



## Elfy (Dec 25, 2004)

Just might ; )


----------



## Radiant (Dec 25, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Neither Superboy or Batgirl are going to be needing combat abilities for a long time... since we're both going to get locked in solitary...




Having Dove bleeding on the floor kinda distracts her right now so she doesn't think about that.
It would be nothing new to her anyway, she probably wouldn't even notice any kind of punishment if you don't actualy tell her it is one.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 25, 2004)

Too bad KidA's not been around =(

I'm curious as to how things will turn out.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 25, 2004)

I'm not too keen on finding out... I really don't wanna have Hawk wig out on Superboy... and then send someone else to the ER...


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 26, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> I'm not too keen on finding out... I really don't wanna have Hawk wig out on Superboy... and then send someone else to the ER...





*SUPERBOY: THREAT OR MENACE!!!*

spoofing the old Spidey/Bugle headlines


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 26, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> *SUPERBOY: THREAT OR MENACE!!!*





Correction -

SUPERBOY: THREAT *AND* MENACE!!!


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 26, 2004)

Sorry I haven't been on the last few days.  Haven't heard from kid A either.  I should be back in the swing of things by tomorrow.  

And don't worry, Hawk is an overbearing, jerk but he's not going on a rampage or anything (no "Hawk Smash!").

Nuke


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 26, 2004)

Hey no problem... the only reason I am on as much as I am is my wife and I are just hanging out at home this weekend. She is watching TV (and the computer is in the TV room). Nice and relaxing Xmas stuff... but soon I have to get ready to go to church... sitting around in my underwear all day I guess is NOT and option


----------



## kid A (Dec 27, 2004)

hi everyone!  hope you all had/are having great holidays!

sorry about the unexpected absence.  we had some MAJOR CRAZY weather and we had all sorts of crap to deal with.  loss of power, cable, internet...  that sort of thing.  and on top of that, i had all that pesky holiday travelling to do.

so, anyways, i'm back.  and dove's nearly dead.  which is, y'know, to be expected when taking a punch from superboy.

karl...  i don't really know what you want to do.  i already posted, and in said post, i declared that don had time to change to dove, but not enough time to react sufficiently.  i'm not sure if that's my call or not.  so, i guess basically, i still had him get pummeled, but maybe not so bad since he's dove?  i dunno.  you're the gm, you tell me.

again, sorry for the overlong absence!

-kid A


----------



## Radiant (Dec 27, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> hi everyone!  hope you all had/are having great holidays!
> 
> sorry about the unexpected absence.  we had some MAJOR CRAZY weather and we had all sorts of crap to deal with.  loss of power, cable, internet...  that sort of thing.  and on top of that, i had all that pesky holiday travelling to do.
> 
> so, anyways, i'm back.  and dove's nearly dead.  which is, y'know, to be expected when taking a punch from superboy.




 sorry.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 27, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> He woke to Hawk, shaking him and driving bolts of pain through him.  "Whoa, what the heck hit me," he said, knowing full well what had happened.




_Superboy sheepishly raises his hand._


----------



## kid A (Dec 27, 2004)

ah...  s'alright.  it sucked, but things are getting back to normal now.




> _Superboy sheepishly raises his hand._




yeah, well, dove ain't gonna be too pissed.  not at conner, anyways.


----------



## Elfy (Dec 27, 2004)

Could we maybe get things to move along a bit quicker please - it's an interesting development, but it's really dragging along =/


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 27, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Could we maybe get things to move along a bit quicker please - it's an interesting development, but it's really dragging along =/




The Holiday and the fact that its a weekend probably has a bit to do with it as well.  I am trying to respect Keia's request of you and I not burying everyone else's posts, at least until we move on to the next day.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 28, 2004)

I just posted a big one and I will try and move it to Sunday morning but I don't want to _force_ it

Almost there though...


----------



## Elfy (Dec 28, 2004)

Okie dokie smokie - hopefully soon.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 28, 2004)

Yea these two weeks are bad... lots of holiday stuff... I'm going need a vacation when it is over


----------



## Elfy (Dec 28, 2004)

You need a vacation from the result of your holidays, huh? - heh heh =)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm going to wait until tomorrow night to move the day to Sunday morning just to give people a chance to post


----------



## Elfy (Dec 28, 2004)

sigh.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 28, 2004)

double sigh


----------



## Radiant (Dec 28, 2004)

nothing else but me thinks Hank deserves a chance to confront anyone he wants to hit in the face for this.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 28, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> sigh.







> nothing else but me thinks Hank deserves a chance to confront anyone he wants to hit in the face for this.




I guess


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 28, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> nothing else but me thinks Hank deserves a chance to confront anyone he wants to hit in the face for this.




The only thing that will accomplish is Hank going to the infirmary with a broken hand...


----------



## Radiant (Dec 28, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> The only thing that will accomplish is Hank going to the infirmary with a broken hand...




depends on whom he's angry with. We're not all invulnerable.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 28, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> depends on whom he's angry with. We're not all invulnerable.




Well... judging from his post... he _likes_ you... 
So... I resubmit that him confronting someone (since that leaves only me, unless he plans to punch himself in the face) who he wants to punch in the face for this will most likely result in nothing more than a broken hand, a bruised ego, and maybe a flinching Connor...


----------



## Radiant (Dec 28, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Well... judging from his post... he _likes_ you...
> So... I resubmit that him confronting someone (since that leaves only me, unless he plans to punch himself in the face) who he wants to punch in the face for this will most likely result in nothing more than a broken hand, a bruised ego, and maybe a flinching Connor...




doh, just read that.
See Connor just ain't cute enough. Would it have been wondergirl I'm sure Hawk would be far more forgiving.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 28, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> doh, just read that.
> See Connor just ain't cute enough. Would it have been wondergirl I'm sure Hawk would be far more forgiving.




Wonder Girl would have pulled her punch though and avoided the whole mess


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 28, 2004)

Somehow, I bizarrely comforted by the fact that Hawk's attraction to me does not allow me to get off easy when I nearly killed his brother.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey Hero4Hire its up to you but after the 'pink dress' insident (where Risk claims that he tore-up some of Argent dresses... yea that's was it) he got really sleepy and went to bed... IF Roy wants to sneak out I can post the results... where is he going?


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 29, 2004)

I just whipped something up that Roy woulda done. It may mean I slight addendum to Argent and Risk's mornings though, if thats okay.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh, don't get me wrong.  Hank is going to be grumpy and a big ol' pain in the rear!  He just isn't going to start any fights over it.  And he will eventually forgive....  Yeah, that's pretty much it.

Nuke


----------



## Elfy (Dec 29, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Upstairs, Argent thanks Kitty for the food. "*You look great*" she says with a warm smile. She grabs a badge and starts eating, more for something to do. She remains quite, looking at some flowers on her desk...




Um...I didn't see Kitty bring up any food...um...why is Toni eatting her badge?


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 29, 2004)

edited... just mis-read a post there


----------



## Elfy (Dec 29, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> She grabs a badge and starts eating





M'kay...I still don't know why she's eatting a badge, but whatever she craves in the morning I guess =/


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 29, 2004)

D'oh I hate spellcheck it should read my mind and know what I am trying to spell not just the closes thing


----------



## Elfy (Dec 29, 2004)

Ah the joys of technological advances ^_^


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 29, 2004)

must go to bed now zzzz


----------



## Radiant (Dec 29, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Somehow, I bizarrely comforted by the fact that Hawk's attraction to me does not allow me to get off easy when I nearly killed his brother.




no!!! Really!!!


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 29, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Somehow, I bizarrely comforted by the fact that Hawk's attraction to me does not allow me to get off easy when I nearly killed his brother.



I'm not even sure what to say to that.

Nuke


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 29, 2004)

Well... the girls have their thing going, Nuke... and there was a storyline in a Superboy comic where his male friend came onto Connor... you never know... 

I am, in fact, kidding, just for the record.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh no, Bat-girl doesn't like us Wondergirl, what ever shall we do?


----------



## Radiant (Dec 29, 2004)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> Oh no, Bat-gril doesn't like us Wondergirl, whatever shall we do?




 oh my I'm hurt


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 29, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> oh my I'm hurt




  Shouldn't that be our line seeing as you decided to go somewhere else because we were there?


----------



## Elfy (Dec 29, 2004)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> Oh no, Bat-gril doesn't like us Wondergirl, whatever shall we do?




Kick'er butt! =3


----------



## Radiant (Dec 30, 2004)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> Shouldn't that be our line seeing as you decided to go somewhere else because we were there?




well, crap


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 30, 2004)

I am going for Laurell K Hamilton's take on were-animals and their beast's.  For the first few full moons, its a total blackout and their instincts totally take over.  After a while, they can influence how they act, eventually, they have total control.  Hence the berserk flaw that I will slowly buy off.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 30, 2004)

Hmm excellent


----------



## Radiant (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy New Year folks 
You're all great, it's damn fun playing with you but me's of to get horrible drunk and stoned now anyway. See ya


----------



## Gideon (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy new years, everybody...again!

Stoning is illegal, we use injections now.

Have fun super kids.

I will be away from sunday through next monday the 11...I just graduated college and got ridiculously cheap tickets to Disney world, woo hoo!


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 31, 2004)

you carzy kids, the wife and I are going to watch the fireworks from home... no drinky for me (when I turned 30, I got REALLY wasted and then was sick for like two-weeks. It cured me of my wild ways)

so happy new year all


----------



## Radiant (Dec 31, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> you carzy kids, the wife and I are going to watch the fireworks from home... no drinky for me (when I turned 30, I got REALLY wasted and then was sick for like two-weeks. It cured me of my wild ways)
> 
> so happy new year all




hey Karl by now I've heard of your wide so often I just have to wonder does the poor girl have a name?  Happy new year to her too.  

Oh yeah and me's just 24, still got some health to waste, feels like I'm running low so I gota use it while it lasts.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 31, 2004)

Nancy be the poor girl's name... she has to put up with a WHOLE lot and I am always amazed that she is still with me )


----------



## Radiant (Dec 31, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Nancy be the poor girl's name... she has to put up with a WHOLE lot and I am always amazed that she is still with me )




grin, it's the skin I tell ya. Girls dig the yellow. 

Have fun you too. Gona be picked up in a few minutes and that girl is so going to hurt me if I'm not ready then. 

Chris


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 31, 2004)

Is Cassie's last name Sandsmark? or is Cassandra's last name Sandsmark?  I coulda sworn it was Batgirl.  Elfy, you know?


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 31, 2004)

Wondergirl II is Cassie Sandsmark in the currect comics just as a FYI (in the New Teen Titans)


----------



## Elfy (Dec 31, 2004)

Yup - it's as Karl said. Cassandra (Cassie) Sandsmark is Wonder Girl and Cassandra Cain is Batgirl.

BTW, I hope you aren't waiting on me to post Super Girl, because noone's directly addressed Cassie, only indirectly, and she is keeping quiet while Kitty and the Doctor discuss her issues.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

Ah but Doc Charles did ask you a question sort of  cause Kitty can't remember what happened there she said she would like to hear what Cassie might remember NOW she might not want to talk about that


----------



## Elfy (Jan 1, 2005)

That's right, she didn't _directly_ ask her, only indirectly and Cassie doesn't really want to offer anything about it freely - hint I'm not posting for her until something happens that I need to address with her ; )


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

Hmmm but post #750 



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Dr. Charles looks at Kitty and says "To be honest Miss Pantra, I am not sure. There could be so many different reasons, but it seems logical that it has something with your 'change'. But there maybe something we can do about it in the short term. I would like to hear what Miss Sandsmark has to say about it also. It might give us all some ideas. But first and foremost, Miss Pantra, I want you to know that we will do everything in our power to help you control your powers and any other adverse affects. It is something to worry about, I will not lie to you, but I have total confident in the fact that you can overcome it." Throughtout this she looks straight into Kitty's eyes and smiles warmly with confidence.




BUT I should edit it as she was refering to Kitty saying she could not remember what happen at the mall, that's what the Dr. is asking about


----------



## Elfy (Jan 1, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I would like to hear what Miss Sandsmark has to say about it also. It might give us all some ideas.




You'll note that there are no question marks, but rather periods, in her sentences and she's speaking to Kitty, not to Cassie. 

As I said, indirectly won't cut it when she doesn't want to talk about it in the first place ; )


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

Yes thats true she is mostly talking with Kitty


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 1, 2005)

Oops, I was having Kitty wait since she couldn't remember, but she suggested asking Cassie.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 1, 2005)

So...um...you posting for Kitty, Super Girl? 'cause Cassie isn't interjecting anything into the doctor-patient conversation until she's directly addressed, especially considering the subject matter ^_^;;


----------



## Elfy (Jan 1, 2005)

Ah, there it is =)


----------



## Elfy (Jan 1, 2005)

Bahdah bing bahdah boom, you're up =)


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 1, 2005)

Sorry bout the wait, I have bronchitis that just wont go away, I took all my pills and was ok for about 12 hours or so after I finished them, but then I got sick again, so hopefully this second round of stronger stuff will help.  This is the first time I have gotten out of be in about 14 hours.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

Yikes, take care of yourself! I hate getting sick


----------



## Elfy (Jan 1, 2005)

It's no problem. I just wanted to make sure that you weren't waiting on me to post. Hope you get better soon. being sicky sucks =(


----------



## Elfy (Jan 1, 2005)

Wow Karl! O_O!! 

I can't believe how many gaming pies you have your hands in - mostly GMing even - and these are just the ones that I happened to notice. Impressive! I don't know how you manage so well. Wow.

GM - Black Sails over Freeport
GM - Grim Tales: Chronicles of the Witch Hunter
GM - Eberron: League of Extraordinary Gentlemen
GM - Team: Titan
GM - Greyhawk Return of the Slave Lords

Player - Black Company
Player - Avengers Forever
Player - Thrilling Pulp Adventures!


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

and I am playing in two different Eberron games also 

As I said I have a very understanding wife 

Part of it, we work fairly opposite schedules so I am bored a lot. I don't really like going to the movies or anything by myself and most of my friend don't live close SOOO long story short I have time on my hands 

Someday


----------



## Elfy (Jan 1, 2005)

Well, it's not just free time, but the creativity to GM 5 different games at the same time and play in five others. Wow!


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

hehe well the really sad things is I want to run more, I read to much and get  lots of ideas all the times... but I am pretty close to critcal mass now


----------



## Elfy (Jan 1, 2005)

Nevermind =)


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

What? I'm interested now


----------



## Elfy (Jan 2, 2005)

I was wondering - how will we be getting experience PP? I've not played in a PBP game that got that far before =/ You mentioned something about getting some soon. Just wonder how soon and how much  - got things I wanna do with it =)


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 2, 2005)

Each Issue I will award XP that you can spend as you will and renew all Hero Points. Part 2 for this game will be Monday!  
Part 2 will start with Monday morning. I am still working on the title but H.I.V.E. is still moving its plans forward, a new threat will arrive with a new girl, and some old mentors of some of the students will show up to... check on their kids


----------



## Elfy (Jan 2, 2005)

Should be interesting =)


----------



## Elfy (Jan 2, 2005)

So, um, since Cassie was there and all, how much did Kitty manage to lift over her head (Heavy Load)? - just curious =)


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 2, 2005)

I just need to know how much PP Dove was worth... I mean, I did best that threat all by myself...


----------



## Elfy (Jan 2, 2005)

It didn't seem like he was much of a threat to Conner =P


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 2, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> So, um, since Cassie was there and all, how much did Kitty manage to lift over her head (Heavy Load)? - just curious =)




Not much compared to you and Connor. Only 2.8 tons over her head, 5.6 off the ground though.


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 2, 2005)

Since you wanted to move on to the next issue and also gloss over the rest of the tests, I guess we can all just wait for the next issue, if I understand you right.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 2, 2005)

No, no we still have all day Sunday and there are some things coming later day. I just don't know how they would measure someone ability to stop bullets etc  thats what I glossing over... sorry about


----------



## Elfy (Jan 2, 2005)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> Not much compared to you and Connor. Only 2.8 tons over her head, 5.6 off the ground though.




Even if it was only 100 lbs - I just wanted to know - thank you =3


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 2, 2005)

Ah ok, sounds good.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 2, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> It didn't seem like he was much of a threat to Conner =P




NO WAY... Connor felt very threatened... that's why he had to beat the kid into a bloody paste... Dove has those CRAZY eyes...


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 2, 2005)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> I just need to know how much PP Dove was worth... I mean, I did best that threat all by myself...






Well you can also make a PL 10 character and have no Defense etc...  he has ways around it, but when he was in human form it was not very worthwhile again Superboy


----------



## Radiant (Jan 2, 2005)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> Not much compared to you and Connor. Only 2.8 tons over her head, 5.6 off the ground though.




only 2.8 tons???  Sure that's nothing, you can't even carry a descent shopping bag with that...


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 2, 2005)

hehe


----------



## Keia (Jan 4, 2005)

Borrowed Starfire's opening comment (only slightly altered - no woods) today from the wonderful, but short-lived series Firefly.

Man, I love that show.

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Jan 4, 2005)

yeah firefly was nice. Somehow the best shows never see more than a season.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey everyone. I need to close this thread (almost immediately actually). Your way past the limit that I'm supposed to enforce for posts per thread (500), so I need the DM to create the continuation thread so that I can close this one.


----------

